# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Google rpond aux accusations d'Oracle et rejette la faute sur les tiers ayant contribu  Android

## Gordon Fowler

*Java : Oracle dtermin  obtenir une injonction contre Android*
*Aucun terrain d'entente trouv aprs deux sances de mdiation*

*Mise  jour du 23 septembre 2011 par Idelways*


Peu de progrs ont t obtenus au terme de la deuxime journe de mdiation entre les deux Larry de Google et Oracle dans l'affaire de violation prsume de brevets Java et l'utilisation d'un  _clone incompatible_  sur Android.

Un gouffre spare en effet les propositions des deux entreprises. Alors qu'Oracle estime au dbut des ngociations avoir droit  2.6 milliards de dollars (en baisse net en comparaison aux 6.1 milliards de dpart, voir ci-devant), Google n'value son d qu' 100 millions de dollars.

Le juge charg de l'affaire ne baisse pas pour autant les bras d'aprs un dpt de tribunal. Des discussions sont en cours pour planifier d'autres sances de ngociation et dterminer si la prsence des deux hommes forts y sera requise.

Il est cependant trs peu probable que d'autres sances hypothtiques dbouchent sur des progrs. Google espre repousser tout arrangement avec Oracle jusqu' ce que son rachat de Motorola Mobility soit compltement finalis, d'aprs l'analyse de Florian Mueller.
Une transaction qui mettra Google en position de force et lui permettra de repartir en reprsailles.

Le spcialiste en brevets logiciels fait remarquer que la somme revendique par Oracle concerne uniquement des dommages et intrts passs, pour la violation de brevets et droits d'auteurs, en plus d'une part des profits gnrs jusque-l par Google avec Android.
 aucun moment il n'est fait mention de ddommagements futurs sous forme de royalties comme ceux que peroit Microsoft pour chaque appareil sous Android vendu par HTC.

Une hypothse confirme par un dpt d'Oracle o la socit affirme  _viser nergiquement une injonction dans le but de rsoudre la problmatique de savoir si Google peut utiliser la proprit intellectuelle d'Oracle pour crer un clone incompatible de Java et compromettre ainsi les investissements d'Oracle et autres dans le coder une fois, excuter partout_ .

Toujours selon Mueller, Oracle peroit Android comme une fragmentation de Java qu'il convient d'touffer au lieu de chercher  percevoir des royalistes futures. Google aura, au cas o cette injonction tombe, le choix entre se lancer dans une nouvelle plateforme ou reconnatre Android comme LE java d'Oracle, et se soumettre ainsi aux frais de licence.


*Source* : Blog de Florian Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la progression de cette affaire ?
 ::fleche::  Oracle pourrait-il d'aprs vous obtenir une injonction contre Android ?
 ::fleche::  Quel avenir pour la plateforme dans ce cas ?



*Android : chec de la mdiation entre Google et Oracle*
*Le juge invite les deux PDG  une dernire tentative afin d'viter le procs*

*Mise  jour du 20 septembre 2011 par Idelways*


La sance de mdiation entre les deux hommes forts de Google et Oracle s'est solde par l'chec, aucun accord n'ayant t trouv pour viter que le conflit qui les oppose autour de Java et Android arrive jusqu'au procs.

Paul Grewal, le magistrat-juge charg de cette mdiation a convoqu les deux dlgations, menes par Larry Page et Larry Ellison, a une deuxime sance planifie demain matin le mercredi 21 septembre  la cour du district de San Jos en Californie.

Les deux entreprises avaient accd  la proposition de mdiation en dlguant leurs cadres suprieurs, mais William Alsup, le juge charg de ce bras de fer qui dure depuis plus d'un an, a fini par contraindre les deux PDG  se prsenter.

Depuis plusieurs mois, Alsup fait pression sur les deux parties pour tenter d'arriver  un accord  l'amiable, ou rduire les allgations pour viter le procs-fleuve :  _Vous demandez tous les deux la lune, vous devez tre plus raisonnables_ , a-t-il rcemment grond les deux protagonistes.

Les porte-parole de Google et Oracle ne se sont pas exprims sur l'volution de l'affaire. La prsence  la deuxime sance des deux PDG, visiblement trs sceptiques quant  ces efforts de conciliation, n'a pas t confirme.


*Source* : Wall Street Journal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces efforts de mdiation ?
 ::fleche::  Un accord va-t-il tre trouv selon vous ? Ou le procs vous semble-t-il invitable ?



*Procs Oracle - Android : le juge veut un arrangement  l'amiable*
*Et pourrait imposer une mdiation entre Larry Ellison et Larry Page*



Dans une lettre, le juge charg du procs pour violation prsume des brevets Java dans Android, lance un dernier appel aux deux entreprises pour tenter de trouver un accord  l'amiable avant le dbut du procs, prvu pour la fin du mois prochain.

William Alsup invite plus prcisment les deux gants de la Silicon Valley  dlguer leurs  _plus hautes instances excutives_ , pour se prsenter  la cour durant une ou deux journes, ngocier un arrangement.

Le juge accorde aux avocats jusqu' demain 7 septembre comme dernier dlai de rception de rponses devant spcifier qui sera dlgu des deux cts. La cour dcidera ensuite si un tte  tte de mdiation entre Larry Ellison et Larry Page leur sera impos.

Le patron d'Oracle n'est en tout cas pas du genre  rencler  l'ide de mettre les pieds dans un tribunal. L'anne passe, il n'a pas hsit  peser de tout son poids  la cour d'Oakland en Californie pour tmoigner du vol de secrets industriels d'Oracle par l'ex filiale TomorrowNow de SAP

Aprs y avoir arrach un ddommagement de 1.3 milliard de dollars, par la suite jugs  _grossirement dmesurs_ , le juge avait offert 272 millions  Oracle.

Quant  Google et son systme d'exploitation Android, Oracle a lanc son action en justice depuis aot 2010. Il rclame 2.6 milliards de dommages et intrts sur 132 revendications de violation de 6 brevets concernant l'utilisation de Java sur l'OS mobile le plus populaire au monde.

Durant cette anne, plusieurs pisodes ont eu lieu sans pour autant mettre un terme  l'affaire, ni reinter la dtermination dOracle  avoir gain de cause. Le juge a en effet somm lacqureur de Sun de rduire le nombre de ses revendications  un chiffre  _jugeable_ . 
En juin dernier, le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) avait rejet 17 des 21 revendications de lun des brevets d'Oracle  la suite d'une demande de rexamen par Google.

Pour plus de dtails sur les rebondissements de cette affaire, lire notre dossier ci-devant.


*Source* : [ame="http://www.scribd.com/doc/63836649/Judge-suggests-mediation"]Judge suggests mediation[/ame]

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'une mdiation entre les deux patrons aura lieu ?
 ::fleche::  Une telle initiative pourra-t-elle d'aprs vous aboutir  un rglement  l'amiable ?




*Android : L'USPTO invalide toutes les revendications d'un autre brevet d'Oracle*
*Une premire d'aprs le spcialiste Florian Mueller*

*Mise  jour du 04/07/2011 par Idelways*


Le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) vient de finir l'examen prliminaire d'un cinquime brevet remis en questions par Google dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  Oracle autour de Dalvik, la machine virtuelle Java d'Android.

Toutes les vingt-quatre revendications du brevet numro 6.125.447 ont t invalides, soit une premire au cours d'un procs selon le spcialiste Florian Mueller.

La dcision de l'USPTO est fonde sur l'existence d'un brevet utilis dans le cadre d'un autre procs. Un brevet qui avait t accord en 1994, soit 3 ans avant le dpt de Sun.
Le bureau des brevets a aussi relev deux autres publications datant de 1996 comme preuve dantriorit  la mthode dcrite par Sun pour  _assurer la scurit des applications par des domaines protgs_ .

Oracle s'essuie donc un autre  _prior art_  qui fragilise davantage sa cause et remet encore une fois en question le bien-fond du systme actuel de brevets logiciel amricain.

Il ne s'agit pas l d'une dcision finale. Oracle peut en effet contester cette dcision et plaider pour son annulation. Si l'USPTO maintient son invalidation, Oracle pourra faire appel.

Pour mmoire, Oracle met en jeux sept brevets dans cette affaire et 132 revendications sur un total de 168, dans le but d'obtenir les dommages et intrts colossaux d'entre 1.4  6.1 milliards de dollars.


*Source* : blog de Florian Mueller



*Android : La plainte d'Oracle contre Google risque de perdre de l'ampleur*
*L'organisme officiel charg des brevets rejette 17 demandes d'Oracle*

*Mise  jour du 23/06/11*


L'organisme officiel amricain charg des brevets vient d'entrer en jeu dans l'affaire entre Oracle et Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android.

Oracle accuse Google de violation de 7 de ses brevets (ou plus exactement de brevets dont il a hrit avec le rachat de Sun).

Pour chaucun, les avocats d'Oracle ont dpos plusieurs demandes (des  claims ).

Aprs examen du premier brevet, le US Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) vient d'invalider 17 des 21 demandes d'Oracle. L'USPTO voque le concept de _ prior art_ , autrement dit le fait que les parties de ce brevet lies  ces demandes s'appuient principalement sur des informations, donnes, process qui taient au pralable dj publics.

Google demande a prsent que les 4 autres brevets soient examins de la mme manire par l'USPTO pour rduire l'importance de la plainte d'Oracle. Les 5me et 6me brevets avaient galement donn lieu  l'invalidation de 29 demandes sur 45.

Une demande qui n'enchante pas Oracle.

*Source* : Groklaw

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Oracle demande entre 1,4 et 6,1 milliards de dollars  Google*
*Pour son utilisation de Java dans Android, Sun lui a cot 7,4 milliards*

*Mise  jour du 21/06/11*


Dans l'affaire opposant Oracle  Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android, on savait dj que le premier avait dcid de demander des dommages et intrts colossaux aux seconds.

Google avait en effet rendu public un document d'Oracle sur lequel il entendait s'appuyer pour dmontrer que le calcul tait draisonnable et qualifier la demande d'Oracle de _ rapport [...] trompeur et inappropri pour une prsentation  un jury_ .

Dans ce document prsent  la Cour, les chiffres avaient t barrs par Google pour la publication auprs du grand public. Un expert des brevets  et de l'open-source qui suit cette affaire de prs avait nanmoins estim que cette somme serait de loin suprieure  tous les bnfices raliss par Google avec Android depuis sa sortie en 2008.

On en sait un peu plus aujourd'hui avec la deuxime publication de ce document, mais cette fois-ci avec les vritables chiffres - non biffs - avancs par Oracle.

Quels sont-ils*? L'expert d'Oracle, un professeur de la Boston University nomm Iain Cockburn, value les dommages et intrts entre 1,4 milliards  6,1 milliards de dollars.

Par comparaison, Oracle a rachet Sun (dont Java est un des  actifs ) pour 7,4 milliards de dollars. Ce qui ne manque pas de faire ragir chez Google qui laisse entendre qu'Oracle est en train d'essayer de lui faire payer,  sa place, ce rachat trs coteux.

*Source*

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Android : Oracle demanderait des dommages et intrts suprieurs aux revenus gnrs par l'OS*
*Depuis son lancement*

*Mise  jour du 08/06/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Google vient de dposer un nouveau document dans l'affaire l'opposant  Oracle sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android auprs de l'US District Court de Californie.

Google y affirme que Oracle souhaiterait recevoir en compensation de l'ventuel prjudice subi un revenu draisonnable. Revenu qui pourrait mme tre suprieur  celui gnr par Android depuis son lancement.

Oracle souhaite en effet qu'en cas de condamnation de Google, le calcul des dommages et intrts inclut tous les revenus publicitaires tirs de la recherche en ligne. Oracle dsirerait galement des indemnisations sur la  fragmentation de Java  et rappellerait dans sa dposition que Microsoft avait pay 900 millions de dollars  Sun pour viter cette fragmentation.

La firme de Larry Ellison ne se serait pas arrte l.  _Aprs avoir dment gonfl la base de son calcul des redevances, un taux sans prcdent de 50% a t appliqu  cette base pour l'utilisation abusive des raccourcis_  peut-on lire dans le dpt de Google, qui conclut que  _globalement, ce rapport est trompeur et inappropri pour une prsentation  un jury_ .

Bien que les chiffres du document aient t masqus, Florian Muller, un expert des brevets et de l'open-source qui suit cette affaire de prs, estime pour sa part que la somme demande par Oracle serait de loin suprieure  tous les bnfices raliss par Google avec Android depuis sa sortie en 2008.

Florian Muller estime par ailleurs que cette demande d'Oracle pourrait  l'avenir mettre fin  la distribution gratuite d'Android.


*Source* : Extrait de la dposition de Google (au format PDF), Blog Muller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la compensation demande par Oracle ? Disproportionne, logique ou survalue par Google ?



*L'affaire Oracle  Android pourrait durer des annes*
*Oracle dterminera le nombre des revendications deux semaines seulement avant le procs*

*Mise  jour du 26/05/2011 par Idelways*


La confrontation qui oppose Google et Oracle autour de Java et Android pourrait durer plus longtemps que ce qu'espre le juge charg de cette affaire.

Un report du procs, prvu initialement pour le 31 octobre (lire ci-devant), serait ncessaire pour laisser aux autorits comptentes le temps rexaminer les brevets d'Oracle suite  la demande de Google, accorde par l'USPTO.

Cette procdure, habituellement lente, prend en moyenne 26 mois d'aprs le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce. Certaines affaires sont en effet en cours dexamen depuis 10 ans.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le juge William Alsup, aprs avait ordonn  l'accusation de rduire le nombre de ses revendications de 132  un nombre jugeable, vient d'accorder  Oracle sa demande de ne se prononcer sur ce nombre que durant la confrence de prprocs, deux semaines seulement avant le grand jour.

Alsup reconnait dans une dcision dpose cette semaine qu'il est  _prmatur d'arriver ds aujourd'hui  un accord final_  sur le nombre de revendications que le Jury devra  _tudier et comprendre en vue darriver  un verdict juste et correct_ 

D'aprs l'analyste Florian Mueller, expert des brevets sur le logiciel libre, cette dcision peut tre  double tranchant pour Oracle.
La situation pourrait  _mettre une pression importante sur Google_ , suppose Mueller, mais pourrait surtout conduire le juge  ajourner le procs le temps du rexamen des brevets si aucun accord n'est obtenu sur le nombre de revendications et de brevets mis en jeux dans cette affaire.

On en saura davatange donc aprs le 17 octobre, jour de la confrence du prprocs.


*Source* : blog de Florian Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le procs aura-t-il lieu en octobre ou sera-t-il ajourn ?
 ::fleche::  Quel sera le dnouement de cette affaire ? Et ses consquences sur Java et Android ?



*Java : Oracle implique la Fondation Apache dans sa plainte contre Google*
*Et la cite  comparaitre*

*Mise  jour du 05/05/2011 par Idelways*


Dans le cadre de sa procdure judiciaire contre Google autour de Java sur Android, Oracle vient de citer  comparaitre la fondation Apache Software.

Dans son blog, la fondation explique qu'Oracle cherche   _produire de documents relatifs  l'utilisation du code d'Apache Harmony dans la plateforme logicielle Android et les tentatives infructueuses de la fondation Apache  obtenir une licence acceptable du Kit de Compatibilit technologique pour Java SE_ .

Pour ce faire, Oracle exige dans sa requte (dont le scan est consultable sur le blog de la fondation) tous les documents des communications entre Google et Apache, relatifs  l'utilisation du code du projet Harmony ou concernant tous accord ou licence entre les deux entits  ce sujet.

Oracle require aussi toutes les communications entre Google et Apache sur le  _besoin ou prudence d'obtenir toute licence_  de sa part ou de la part de Sun, ou les communications relatifs  cette poursuite engage par Oracle contre Google et toute discussion sur une ventuelle indemnisation.

Oracle exige enfin tous documents sur les violations potentielles ou avres des brevets et droits d'auteurs sur Java par Google, Android ou l'Open Handset Alliance, un consortium cr  l'initiative de Google pour dvelopper des normes ouvertes pour les appareils de tlphonie mobile.

Cette requte, reue de la part des avocats d'Oracle le 2 mai, accorde  la fondation jusqu'au 13 mai prochain pour rcolter et prsenter ces documents.
La fondation signifie qu'elle se pliera  toutes les exigences du tribunal et rappelle qu'en tant que groupe de dveloppement ouvert, la majorit de ses documents sont dj publiquement disponibles.

Il n'est pas clair pour le moment si le rle de la fondation dans cette affaire peut aider Oracle  inculper Google.
La relation dsormais trs tendue entre Oracle et la fondation Apache a conduit cette dernire  quitter le Java Community Process, lasse de tenter, une dcennie durant, d'obtenir une licence convenable du Kit de compatibilit de Java (TCK) lui permettant de valider Harmony en tant que machine virtuelle Java entirement open-source.

Le juge charg de cette affaire a par ailleur ordonn aux deux gants de rduire le nombre de revendications en vue de clore rapidement cette affaire (lire ci-devant).


*Source* : Texte de la requte d'Oracle (PDF, 260 KO) Rponse de la fondation Apache

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'implication de la fondation dans cette affaire jouera-t-elle un rle prpondrant ?
 ::fleche::  En faveur de qui ?



*Android : la justice donne raison  Oracle*
*Sur les dfinitions des termes techniques, Google obtient le rexamen des brevets Java*

*Mise  jour du 02/05/2011 par Idelways*


Dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  Google autour de l'utilisation de Java sur Android, Oracle vient de gagner le premier round, prmatur certes, mais stimulant d'une poursuite que les autorits de justice veuillent clore au plus vite.

Lors d'une audience d'interprtation vendredi, le juge William Alsup a donn raison  Oracle quant  la dfinition de quatre termes sur cinq relevs sur les textes des sept brevets mis en cause (pour plus de dtails sur l'affaire, lire ci-devant)
Pour le cinquime terme, le juge ne s'est prononc en faveur d'aucun des deux gants et a prfr opter pour sa propre dfinition.

En droit amricain, l'interprtation des brevets (en anglais  _claim construction_ ) est destine  statuer sur les divergences des dfinitions que donnent les plaideurs aux termes techniques.

Le mme jour, les avocats des deux entreprises ont dpos des propositions pour rduire leurs revendications respectives et rendre le nombre de ces revendications  _jugeable_   la demande du magistrat qui espre clore cette affaire d'ici la fin du mois de novembre prochain. 

Oracle a propos de rduire progressivement le nombre de ses demandes de 132  75 d'ici la fin juin,  35 au dbut septembre, puis   un nombre jugeable  non encore fix d'ici la confrence de prprocs prvue pour le 17 octobre.
Oracle exige en contrepartie que Google rduise  quatre le nombre des  affirmations d'antriorits et combinaisons de rfrences  et  trois  motifs de nullit  par brevet.

Durant cette audience, l'avocat de Google a signifi au juge que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) a accept, la veille de cette audience, de rexaminer les brevets d'Oracle sur Java. 
Toutefois, cette procdure est habituelle en cas de litige et ne garantit en rien que des brevets vont tre invalids.

Le procs est initialement programm pour le 31 octobre et aucune des deux entreprises n'a demand son report.
Le juge semble en tout cas intraitable sur cette question.


*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous que cette affaire peut tre clture d'ici fin novembre ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle fin prvoyez-vous pour cette poursuite ?




*Android : Oracle muscle sa plainte contre Google*
*Et dclare que 8 fichiers du code dAndroid sont du code Oracle dcompil*

*Mise  jour du 24/02/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Nouvel pisode dans laffaire opposant Oracle et Google sur lutilisation de Java dans Android.

Lanalyse de lexpert en logiciels libres Florian Mueller qui affirmait que Google aurait ouvertement copi du code Java sans les permissions ncessaires dans Android 2.2 et 2.3 (lire ci-avant) a permis  Oracle de muscler un peu plus sa plainte contre Google.

Oracle a en effet adress une nouvelle dposition au juge de la cour fdrale Williams Alsup pour apporter des preuves supplmentaires dans cette affaire.

Cette dposition rvle quOracle aurait identifi 51 portions de code et des API Java sous licence (soit environ 1/3 des API Java) que Google aurait ouvertement copi sans aucune permission.

Oracle en conclue que  Google a fond le code dAndroid sur les spcificits de centaines de fichiers Java protgs appartenant  Oracle. Au moins huit fichiers de code source dAndroid sont du code dcompils dOracle .

Oracle aurait prsent lun de ces fichiers qui couvre six pages de code dans sa nouvelle dposition. Les six autres auraient t identifis par Floriant Muller.

 

Google n'a pas encore ragi  cette nouvelle dposition


*Source* : La dposition dOracle (au format PDF)


*Affaire Oracle  Android : Google  nouveau accus d'avoir copi du code Java* 
*Par un expert des questions de copyright et de l'open-source*

*Mise  jour du 24/01/11*


Le procs entre Oracle et Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android touche des questions trs techniques, aussi bien en programmation (quel code a t repris, chang, comment, etc.), qu'en droit pur (licences, droits de la proprit, droit de reproduction, etc.)

Un expert  a priori indpendant - de ces questions vient de publier une analyse dans laquelle il affirme avoir relev 43 exemples dans lesquels Google aurait ouvertement copi du code Java sans les permissions ncessaires. Ces exemples concernent Android 2.2 et Android 2.3.

Cet expert, Florian Mueller, qui est par ailleurs un soutien du logiciel libre, ajoute que 37 fichiers d'Android possderaient une notice qui affirme noir sur blanc qu'ils sont la proprits de Sun. Mais, souligne-t-il, le fait de l'crire ne permettrait en rien  Google de changer la licence de distribution, ce qu'il aurait fait : _ Peu importe ce que Google peut dire, l'en-tte avec le copyright [de Sun] est tout sauf une permission de redistribuer le code sous une licence Apache_ .

La nature et l'importance de ces fichiers et de ces extraits de code voqus par Florian Mueller font nanmoins dbat.

Il s'agirait, pour les dfenseurs de Google, de fichiers tests ou en rapport avec des drivers audio natifs trs particuliers. La plupart de ces extraits de code seraient d'ailleurs ou vont tre effacs et ne seraient pas livrs dans les versions finales d'Android.

Un argument que Florian Mueller balaye. Pour lui, ces codes ont t distribu dans Android 2.2 et 2.3. Et certains toucheraient  la scurit mme du systme. Il affirme galement que le fait de retirer du code qui aurait enfreint des copyrights n'efface pas l'infraction. Au mieux, le retirer permettra de rduire le montant des dommages et intrets.

Ces accusations vont dans le sens des documents qu'Oracle a communiqus  la justice. Documents dans lesquels il dresse la liste des extraits de code que Google aurait reproduits sans autorisation lgale.

Une accusation que Google avait juge infonde avant de rejeter la faute sur des tiers ayant particip au dveloppement de lOS mobile (lire ci-avant).


*Source* : Billet de Florian Mueller

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Google dment avoir copi du code Java dans Android*
*Et rejette la faute sur les tiers ayant particip au dveloppement de lOS mobile*

*Mise  jour du 12/11/2010 par Hinault romaric*


Google nie la plainte dpos contre lui par oracle laccusant davoir copi du code Java et utilis des API propritaires dans lOS mobile Android.

Selon un dpt du tribunal rendu public mercredi  lUS Distric Court de Californie les  avocats de Google nient les faits et renvoient la faute sur les tiers ayant travaill sur Android.

 Toute utilisation dans la plate-forme Android dlment qui font lobjet de droits dauteur a t faite par des tiers  linsu de Google, et Google nest pas responsable de cette utilisation , ont crit les avocats de Google dans leur dfense.

Pour mmoire la firme de Larry Ellison avait port plainte contre Mountain View en Aot dernier laccusant de violation de brevets sur le langage Java. Accusation rejete par Google qui la qualifit dtre sans fondement (lire ci-avant)

Le dpt note galement que Androd peut tre librement tlcharg et les dveloppeurs sont libres de modifier au besoin son code source.

Oracle voudrait obtenir une injonction afin dempcher Google de violer ses brevets et obtenir des dommages et intrts tripl, laffaire pourrait aboutir  un procs en octobre prochain selon un document dpos mercredi. Lordre doit tre discut lors dune confrence de gestion de cas prvue le 18 novembre.



*Source* : Dpt du tribunal de LUS district Court 


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La dposition de Google fera-t-elle du tort  ses partenaires ? La situation actuelle menace-t-elle lavenir du deuxime OS Mobile le plus populaire ? 

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*


*Affaire Oracle  Google : le code incrimin n'appartient pas au projet Harmony*
*Affirme la Fondation Apache*

*Mise  jour du 01/11/2010 par Idelways*



Depuis qu'Oracle a muscl sa plainte contre Google en l'accusant de copier du code appartenant  Oracle (lire ci avant), les spculations vont bon train pour dterminer quelles parties du code d'Android sont vises.

La fondation Apache est bien videmment au cur de cette affaire (avec son projet Harmony). Dans ces nouvelles accusations, Oracle pointe du doigt un certains nombre de fichiers sources de Java qui sont sous licence Apache.

La fondation Apache vient de ragir, en prcisant que le fait que ces fichiers soit sous licence Apache ne veut en aucun cas dire qu'ils appartiennent  la fondation, encore moins au projet Harmony.

"_Mme si le code en question a une licence Apache, il ne fait pas partie de Harmony, PolicyNodeImpl.java n'est tout simplement pas une classe Harmony_" peut-t-on lire sur le blog de la fondation qui invite les observateurs dans le titre de son billet  "_Lire au-del des enttes [des fichiers]_".

Oracle, pour plaider sa cause, vient par ailleurs de dposer six pages de comparaisons entre son code et celui de Google, parmi lesquelles cette capture d'cran.



Google n'a pas encore ragi a ce nouveau dpt de preuves, mais il y a fort  parier qu'il accusera Oracle de vouloir imposer des droits d'auteur sur du code Open-Source.


*Source* : blog de la fondation Apache.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment Google ragira-t-il a ce nouveau dpt de preuve selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Google a-t-il copier du code appartenant  Oracle ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*




*Oracle accuse Google de piller ses APIs*
*Et muscle sa plainte contre l'utilisation de Java dans Android*

*Mise  jour du 28/10/10*


Oracle muscle son attaque contre Google.

Jusqu'ici, la firme de Larry Ellison accusait Moutain View d'enfreindre les conditions d'utilisation de Java dans la machine virtuelle de son OS mobile Android. Cette fois, d'aprs un document rapport par le New York Times, Oracle accuse Google d'avoir _ directement copi_  du code Java.

En cause, des librairies de classe (JAR), de la documentation et des packages d'APIs d'Android qui seraient directement issus d'APIs et de documentation dposes par Oracle.

Oracle va mme plus loin. D'aprs le nouveau document dpos au tribunal, c'est un tiers des APIs d'Android qui seraient concernes.

Du pillage systmatique de technologie en quelque sorte.

Selon Oracle, tout du moins.

On se doute que Google n'aura pas tout  fait le mme point de vue.

Reste  attendre l'avis le plus important dans cette affaire : celui du juge.


*Source* : Article du New York Times

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Google qualifie la plainte d'Oracle sur Android de  lgalement dficiente* 
*Et demande l'arrt de la procdure*

*Mise  jour du 06/10/10*


Pour Google, les brevets mis en avant par Oracle dans son attaque contre Android ne seraient pas valides. Ce qui rendrait la procdure dans son entier  lgalement dficiente .

Pour enfoncer le clou, Moutain View affirme qu'il n'utilise de tout faon pas ces brevets dans la machine virtuelle (Dalvik) de son OS mobile, machine virtuelle au centre de l'attaque d'Oracle.

Cette rponse de Google a t dpose hier au tribunal. Le document, d'une trentaine de pages, demande en consquence l'arrt de la procdure en cours.

Cette demande sera examine le 18 novembre  San Francisco.

Dans le dtail, Google fait valoir que Sun permettait les implmentations des spcifications Java mais que la socit ne distribuait pas librement le kit permettant de valider la compatibilit de ces implmentations (le Test Compatibility Kit ou TCK). Une position trs ambige, critique  l'poque par Google... et Oracle.

Dans un court historique, Google s'tonne au passage du changement soudain d'attitude d'Oracle sur ce TCK depuis son rachat de Sun et assure que Dalvik n'enfreint pas les rgles imposes par Sun (et reprises par Oracle), aussi ambiges soient-elles. Et ce pour une raison simple :  Dalvik n'est pas une Java VM .

Oracle n'a pas tard  ragir par communiqu.

_ En dveloppant Android, Google a choisi d'utiliser du code Java sans obtenir de licence. De plus, il a modifi la technologie de telle sorte qu'elle ne soit plus compatible avec le principe central du "crire une fois, fonctionne partout". La violation de Google et la fragmentation de Java n'est pas seulement dommageable pour Oracle, elle porte clairement atteinte aux consommateurs, aux dveloppeurs et aux constructeurs_ .

Une plainte pour le bien tre de tous, donc, et des dveloppeurs en particulier ?

*Source* : Rponse de Google (pdf)

Le texte ne VO du communiqu d'Oracle :




> In developing Android, Google chose to use Java code without obtaining a license. Additionally, it modified the technology so it is not compliant with Javas central design principle to write once and run anywhere. Googles infringement and fragmentation of Java code not only damages Oracle, it clearly harms consumers, developers and device manufacturers.



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Google rpond aux accusations d'Oracle, considre ses poursuites  sans fondements* 
*Et s'engage  dfendre les intrts des standards open-source*

*Mise  jour le 16/08/2010 par Idelways*



Google laisse enfin entendre sa position vis--vis des poursuites engages contre lui par Oracle pour violations des brevets Java sur Android.

Le gant des moteurs de recherche affirme vouloir tenir tte  Oracle et continuer le dveloppement d'Android.
Google essaye dans sa rponse d'largir la porte des attaques  toute la communaut open-source Java et dclare via son porte-parole Aaron Zamost :

"_Nous sommes dus qu'Oracle ait choisi d'attaquer  la fois Google et la communaut open-source de Java avec des poursuites sans fondements, la communaut java va au-del de n'importe quelle entreprise et travaille tous les jours pour rendre le web meilleur. Nous allons dfendre fortement les standards open-source et nous continueront de travailler avec nos partenaires industriels pour dvelopper la plateforme Android._"

Par ailleurs, plusieurs dveloppeurs de renomm ont manifest leur indignation face aux attaques d'Oracle.

C'est le cas de l'inventeur de Java, James Gosling qui a quitt Sun la veille de son rachat par Oracle.
Gosling dclare dans un billet de blog ne pas tre surpris, et qu'Oracle a toujours considr les brevets de Java comme une partie des acquisitions de Sun.
Il revient sur le meeting d'intgration entre Sun et Oracle o on pouvait voir  selon lui   _les yeux des avocats d'Oracle briller_ quand la situation entre Google et Sun a t voque.

Ce n'est pas les premires poursuites judiciaires autour des brevets Java.
Pour mmoire, en 2004, Sun a russi de plier Microsoft  lui verser 1.6 milliards de dollar pour violation de brevets et abus de position dominante.


*Source* : Blog de James Gosling






*Oracle attaque Google pour son utilisation de Java*
*Dans Android*




Oracle vient de lancer une procdure judiciaire contre Google qui, d'aprs lui, _ enfreint de manire rpte et en connaissance de cause les droits de proprit intellectuelle d'Oracle lis  Java_ .

Le numro trois mondial du logiciel ne fait pas mystre de sa cible principale : Android.

_ Android (y compris et sans limitation Dalvik VM et le SDK d'Android) et les appareils qui utilisent Android sont en infraction avec un ou plusieurs [de ces] brevets_ , affirme ainsi Oracle dans le document officiel remis  la Cour de Californie.

La dmarche peut paratre irrelle dans la mesure ou d'une part Oracle et Google ne sont pas en concurrence, en tout cas pas sur le march des OS mobiles. Et d'autre part parce que Java connait de nombreux forks.

Mais la ralit d'Oracle est visiblement tout autre. Java serait  la base du succs de plus en plus important de l'OS mobile (numro 1 sur le march amricain depuis hier). La socit entend bien avoir sa part du gteau sous forme de royalties.

Par ailleurs, l'implmentation de Java par Google ne respecterait pas les standards tablis de la technologie. Google avait dj d affronter les critiques au lancement d'Android en 2007, notamment parce qu'il ne fait pas partie des fameux JCP (Java Community Process) tablis par Sun ds 1999.

Mais certains analystes  dont ceux du cabinet Gartner  ont ragi sur le champs en soulignant que ce choix est justement ce qui met Google a l'abri des poursuites. Google a en effet conu Android ds le dpart en faisant bien attention de ne pas utiliser de brevets de Sun. L'obligation de recompiler une application Java avec Dalvik pour qu'elle tourne sous Android en serait la parfaite illustration.

Pour la petite histoire, Eric Schmidt, le PDG de Google, tait responsable du dveloppement de Java chez Sun bien avant d'occuper ses fonctions actuelles.

On peut donc penser qu'il sait ce qu'il fait.

Mais  prsent, c'est aux juges d'en dcider.


*Source* : Wall Street Journal


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Sun s'occupait trop de ses blogs et pas assez de ses ventes, d'aprs le PDG d'Oracle

 ::fleche::  Vers des Java Community Process plus ouvertes ? C'est ce qu'affirme Oracle, les dveloppeurs sont sceptiques

 ::fleche::  Apple attaque Android en justice via deux procdures contre HTC


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que cherche Oracle avec cette procdure ?
 ::fleche::  Un danger pse-t-il sur l'avenir d'Android (notamment en instillant le doute dans l'esprit des partenaires de Google) ?

----------


## Excellion

Encore une bataille de brevets. Ca devient lassant.

Cela tant on peut constater qu'avec le rachat de Sun, sa philosophie est morte et enterre.

Et aprs ce qui se passe avec Opensolaris, on ne peut pas franchement dire que ce genre d'attitude va rassurer.

Autant on pouvait conseiller l'utilisation des produits Sun, autant, il vaut mieux viter les produits Oracle...

----------


## Marco46

Je croyais que Java tait pass sous GPL ? Comme peut-il y avoir des brevets et une licence GPL dans le mme pack logiciel ?

----------


## fmh1982

et si ORACLE se met  la tlphonie mobile.......  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> Je croyais que Java tait pass sous GPL ? Comme peut-il y avoir des brevets et une licence GPL dans le mme pack logiciel ?


La libre utilisation des brevets de Sun/Oracle est accorde si, et seulement si, la JVM implmente 100% des spcifications de SUN (ni plus, ni mois). Comme par exemple OpenJDK.

Google a dlibrment choisi de ne pas tre compatible avec les spcifications de Java (--> projet Dalvik), ils ne sont donc pas autoriss  utiliser les technologies brevetes.

----------


## ZeRevo

Il n'y a que des experts de brevets sur ce forum.
Dites moi prcisment quels sont les brevets que Google a enfreint ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

C'est certainement la chose la plus dbile que Oracle ait faite...

C'est en partie  cause de Google que le langage Java se porte aussi bien. Il nous a apport du Java sur un mobile alors que JavaME n'avait jamais t trs concluant, il nous a donn un moyen de faire du Java dans le cloud, ce qui n'avait jamais t fait du ct de Sun. Ils ont galement beaucoup contribu  l'cosystme Java. 

A mon avis, si Java perd le soutien de Google, ce ne peut que mal aller pour lui  ::(:

----------


## pseudocode

> Il n'y a que des experts de brevets sur ce forum.
> Dites moi prcisment quels sont les brevets que Google a enfreint ?


612544761924766530080691020560615207426,720RE38,104

----------


## tontonnux

Bon, c'est vendredi alors je suis pas forme... et du coup ma raction est peut-tre compltement dbile.... frappez pas s'il vous plait...

Oracle veut que Google lui verse des royalties sur android (que ni oracle ni sun n'ont cr) par ce que Google  utilis Java (un language) c'est bien a ?

En fait, c'est un peu comme-ci Mr Bricolage allait demander des royalties  l'artisan du coin pour chaque table qu'il vend, non ?!

Je veux dire, un langage c'est un outil... comment un outil peut donner des droits sur une cration ?! Par ce que si on extrapole, a peut-tre la fte du slip dans beaucoup de domaines (tous en fait  y rflchir)

----------


## Traroth2

Donc pour Oracle, Java n'est pas open-source. Quelle mauvaise nouvelle...

----------


## Traroth2

> Je croyais que Java tait pass sous GPL ? Comment peut-il y avoir des brevets et une licence GPL dans le mme pack logiciel ?


Malheureusement, Sun a choisi la GPL v2. Avec la GPL v3, ce genre de chose ne serait pas possible, puisque le fait de passer du code sous GPL v3, c'est dclarer qu'il n'est pas soumis  des brevets.

----------


## Traroth2

Android n'utilise pas une seule ligne de code de OpenJDK. Tout ce qui concerne Java vient de Apache Harmony. Par ricochet, cette affaire concerne donc toutes les implmentations libres ou open-sources de Java. La bonne nouvelle, c'est que a va mettre les choses au clair. Cela dit, je ne pense pas que le projet OpenJDK survive  une victoire judiciaire d'Oracle dans cette affaire.

----------


## GanYoshi

C'est vraiment prjudiciable aux dveloppeurs Java si les entreprises hsitent maintenant  dvelopper en Java  cause de la peur d'un procs.

----------


## FailMan

> Cela dit, je ne pense pas que le projet OpenJDK survive  une victoire judiciaire d'Oracle dans cette affaire.


Consultons l'oracle pour savoir  ::lol::   ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## nickylarson

Ce n'est pas sur la cration qu'Oracle veut des $, mais sur l'utilisation de certains brevets java ayant permis la creation, c'est un petit peu different... 
De mmoire, java n'est pas compltement libre  ma connaissance... Il me semble que certains spcialistes s'taient dj penchs la dessus, je n'ai plus les sources... Dites moi si je me trompe.

----------


## guence

C'est inquitant ces genres de news car google est une machine terrible et puissante qui a donn un bon coup de visibilit  java  travers Androd. C'est la guerre des brevets et personnellement je crois que Google devrait soutenir Oracle dans le dveloppement de Java.
N'oublions pas aussi qu'un nouveau langage est en train d'tre n du ct de Google qui pourra pourquoi pas dans le futur remplacer Java dans le dveloppement des applications Google.

----------


## Elendhil

Le langage Java est bien en GPL mais seulement le langage pas la JVM de Sun/oracle. 

Et en gros si je comprends bien, il  ya de nombreux brevets dposs par Sun sur la cration d'une JVM . 

Sun autorise qu'on utilise "gratuitement" sa jvm mais si on veut crer une nouvelle jvm il y a de fortes chances qu'on viole les brevets de Sun/oracle.
Apparemment ce serait seulement si on ne respecte pas 100% des spcifications 
dites par Sun.

----------


## Caalador

Je ne m'y connais pas sur les questions de brevets, mais je suis un peu d'accord avec Baptiste Wicht. Google sert, sur plusieurs de ces projets, de "publicit" au langage JAVA.

----------


## GanYoshi

Il me semble que ces brevets poss par Sun visent  garantir la portabilit du langage Java,  cause de M$ qui avait bien fait exprs d'implmenter des fonctionnalits en plus dans sa JVM et de bien les documenter pour rendre les programmes incompatibles.

Sun avait port plainte et interdit M$ de faire une JVM pour Windows.

----------


## cortex024

> Sun avait port plainte et interdit M$ de faire une JVM pour Windows.


Sun avait port plainte contre des millions de dollars?

un peu confus ce message  :8O:

----------


## nickylarson

> Sun avait port plainte contre des millions de dollars?
> 
> un peu confus ce message


M$ = Microsoft  ::lol::

----------


## cortex024

> M$ = Microsoft


ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais oubli que des boulets utilisaient cette fausse abrviation  :;): 
MS aurait t comprhensible  :;):

----------


## galien

Oracle veut pouvoir faire tourne sa JVM sur Android, c'est le bis repetita de l'affaire Microsoft. Et depuis le dbut Sun puis Oracle attendent le moment propice pour porter l'estocade.
Soit Google paye, soit ils doivent enlever tout ce qui attrait au langage java dans Android, c'est--dire redevelopper Android.
La troisime solution serait un accord  l'amiable pour une JVM qui ferait tourner par exemple JavaFX sur Android, c'est bien ce qu'il risque de se passer et tant mieux.

----------


## lequebecois79

opensource et brevet c'est deud

----------


## S(.)B

> Sun avait port plainte et interdit M$ de faire une JVM pour Windows.


Il me semble mme que suite  a (si je me souviens bien) MS avait lanc le dveloppement de .NET... Donc Oracle joue vraiment avec le feu, d'autant plus que, comme l'a soulign Baptiste Wicht, Google fait srement partie des meilleurs supporters de Java...


Je me demande vraiment quelle serait la situation aujourd'hui si c'tait Google qui avait rachet Sun !

----------


## galien

Google rinvente un langage, pour quoi, pour qui, sur quel OS?
Faut peut-tre rappeler qu'il existait un monde avant Google, il existait mme un nom avant Google, la NSA!.
La googlophilie m'puise.

----------


## S(.)B

> Google rinvente un langage, pour quoi, pour qui, sur quel OS?
> Faut peut tre rappeler qu'il existait un monde avant Google, il existait mme un nom avant Google, la NSA!.
> La googlophilie m'puise.


Si ce post m'est adress, je n'ai pas parl de rinventer un langage... (mme s'ils l'ont dj fait avec Go) Je sous-entendais juste qu'ils peuvent se tourner vers d'autres solutions si Oracle leur met un peu trop de btons dans les roues.

----------


## lucideluciole

Voici le commentaire du crateur de Java:
http://nighthacks.com/roller/jag/ent...nally_hits_the

----------


## saad.hessane

Larry Ellisson a russi de faire d'Oracle ce qu'elle est grce  ce genre de pratique. Poursuivre les gens qui n'ont pas de licences Oracle, avoir un service Marketing en bton, des prix super levs...
C'est normale que Google lui paraisse comme une vache  lait. Comme il a t dit, la philosophie de Sun est morte.

----------


## ZeRevo

Google aurait d acheter Sun...

----------


## Hellwing

> Google aurait d acheter Sun...


Pour devenir encore plus indispensable et diriger un des langages les plus populaires du monde IT ?

Mouais... ou pas, hein  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

> Oracle veut pouvoir faire tourne sa JVM sur Android, c'est le bis repetita de l'affaire Microsoft. Et depuis le dbut Sun puis Oracle attendent le moment propice pour porter l'estocade.
> Soit Google paye, soit il doivent enlever tout ce qui attrait au langage java dans Android, c'est  dire redevelopper Android.
> La troisime solution serait un accord  l'amiable pour une JVM qui ferait tourner par exemple JavaFX sur Android, c'est bien ce qu'il risque de se passer et tant mieux.


Google a soigneusement vit d'utiliser le moindre code provenant de Sun, a a t dit  l'poque o Android est sorti. Ils n'utilisent d'ailleurs pas la marque Java.
"Soit Google paye, soit ils doivent enlever tout ce qui attrait au langage java dans Android, c'est--dire redevelopper Android" : Il y a une troisime possibilit : Google conteste les affirmations d'Oracle.
"La troisime solution serait un accord  l'amiable pour une JVM qui ferait tourner par exemple JavaFX sur Android" : Sauf que, comme Android est open-source, Oracle n'a besoin d'aucune autorisation pour faire tourner JavaFX sur Android. Il y a d'ailleurs un projet qui fait a sur Kenai...

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Google aurait d acheter Sun...


Personellement, je pense que a aurait pu en effet donner quelque chose de trs bien  ::):

----------


## guence

> Sun avait port plainte contre des millions de dollars?
> 
> un peu confus ce message



M$ === Microsoft  ::mouarf::

----------


## nicorama

C'est pas comme si Google ne pouvait pas payer quand ils enfreignent la loi. Si Androd n'est pas Java, il y a alors clairement plagiat. De plus Android utilise le HttpClient de Apache qui est bel et bien du Java, donc utilistion de la technologie Java.

M'enfin sans Google, on ne parlerait mme plus de client Java. Ce serait beaucoup moins sexy.

----------


## galien

C'est sur que Oracle ne rigole pas quand il est question de tunes, ceci dit personne n'oblige  utiliser leur SGDB.
Quant  dire que Google savoir si Android est du java, non s'il ne respecte totalement pas les spcifications de java.
Si  l'poque Sun n'avait pas attaqu MS, java serait srement mort n.

Diviser pour mieux rgner en somme.

----------


## kedare

Moi qui comptait me concentrer sur du Java J2EE et Android, le comportement d'Oracle me dgoutte vraiment.. Si a continue je vais aller sur du .NET... Microsoft se sont des anges a cot  ::aie::

----------


## Philippe Bastiani

Certes OpenJdk est sous licence GPL...  Mais Google a choisi de ne pas l'utiliser... Il y a, je pense, des brevets d'utilisation des technologies Java pour toute autre implmentation... J'imagine que Google le savait mais ne voulait pas que Sun soit au centre du projet Android ! Manque de bol, pour eux, Oracle n'est pas Sun !

Si je ne m'abuse,  l'poque Sun avait attaqu MS pour des raisons similaires... et, avait gagn !

Soyons certain que cette histoire va finir par un accord: Oracle souhaite marquer son territoire... mais sait trs bien que Google est aussi en quelque sorte la vitrine de sa technologie ! Et de l'autre ct, Google a besoin directement  ou indirectement de Java pour ses services...

----------


## lollancf37

Franchement business ou pas business il faudrait connaitre la honte et avoir un minimum d'honnte intellectuelle ...

----------


## kedare

> Soyons certain que cette histoire va finir par un accord: Oracle souhaite marquer son territoire... mais sait trs bien que Google est aussi en quelque sorte la vitrine de sa technologie ! Et de l'autre ct, Google a besoin directement  ou indirectement de Java pour ses services...


Faut croire qu'ils veulent juste liminer Android : 



> Oracle, in its lawsuit, has asked for unspecified damages and also said that any software found in violation of Oracle's copyrights "be impounded and destroyed."


http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/4342...-microsoft.htm

Super...: http://blogs.computerworld.com/16736...only_the_start

----------


## Philippe Bastiani

> Faut croire qu'ils veulent juste liminer Android : ...


Ou tout simplement rentabiliser son achat de Sun ? Cette situation n'est-elle pas la consquence du flou autour de la licence voulu par Sun... et, de Google que pensait se passer de Sun pour sa solution Android ? Finalement, mme si ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle,  Oracle  clarifie l'utilisation des technos Java qui lui appartiennent...

Le parallle Sun/MS et Oracle/Google est intressant: Google tout comme MS a voulu avec Oracle imposer une solution Java sans passer par un partenariat avec Sun: 
- MS a abandonn Java et a cr dotnet. Sun a survcu; mais n'a jamais pu donner un image positive de Java sur les poste client mobile/desktop.
- En sera-t-il de mme pour Google ? IMHO, Android est li  Java et Google ne peut changer de techno... une chance pour Oracle !

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Moi, j'aimerais vous posez une question trs simple :

Sous quelle licence est le code source de la classe java.lang.System ?

Jetez un oeil sur ce qui est crit dans le code source de java.lang.System.java du openjdk 7: 
http://hg.openjdk.java.net/jdk7/l10n...ng/System.java




> 1 /*
>         2  * Copyright 1994-2007 Sun Microsystems, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.
>         3  * DO NOT ALTER OR REMOVE COPYRIGHT NOTICES OR THIS FILE HEADER.
>         4  *
>         5  * This code is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it
>         6  * under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2 only, as
>         7  * published by the Free Software Foundation.  Sun designates this
>         8  * particular file as subject to the "Classpath" exception as provided
>         9  * by Sun in the LICENSE file that accompanied this code.
> ...



Et comparer avec ce code source provenant, ici, de gwt (Google Web Toolkit) http://ryanjcarroll78-quakegwt.googl...ng/System.java




> /*
>  * Copyright 2010 Google Inc.
>  * 
>  * Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License"); you may not
>  * use this file except in compliance with the License. You may obtain a copy of
>  * the License at
>  * 
>  * http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
>  * 
> ...


Logiquement, le code source de java.lang.System devrait toujours tre sous licence GPL v2. Non ?

Osez crire Copyright 2010 Google Inc. dans le code source java.lang.System, n'est ce pas culott ?



Bref. mme si je n'apprcie pas trop ce qu'Oracle est en train de faire avec l'cosystme Java, je ne peux pas non plus dire que Google est 100% blanc l dedans.

----------


## pseudocode

> Moi, j'aimerais vous posez une question trs simple :
> 
> Sous quelle licence est le code source de la classe java.lang.System ?


La meme que le code source de "helloworld.c" ?  ::D:  (humour)

Comme tu l'as remarqu, le nom d'une classe java n'est pas soumis  copyright. Meme si la classe s'appelle java.lang.System.

Seules les implmentations peuvent tre soumises  copyright : 

L'implmentation de OpenJDK est (c)Sun, distribue sous licence "GPLv2+Classpath Exception"

L'implmentation de gwt est (c)Google, distribue sous licence Apache v2.0

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi, j'aimerais vous posez une question trs simple :
> 
> Sous quelle licence est le code source de la classe java.lang.System ?
> 
> Jetez un oeil sur ce qui est crit dans le code source de java.lang.System.java du openjdk 7: 
> http://hg.openjdk.java.net/jdk7/l10n...ng/System.java
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben en fait non. Un package Java, c'est une information technique (permettant  la JVM de reconnaitre une classe), et non juridique. Si je veux crer ma propre implmentation des bibliothques de la JRE, il faut que je nomme les classes de la mme manire, y compris les packages. Sinon, a ne sera pas compatible : les applications compiles pour Java ne fonctionneront pas.




> Osez crire Copyright 2010 Google Inc. dans le code source java.lang.System, n'est ce pas culott ?


En fait, c'est du code qui a t crit par la fondation Apache dans le cadre du projet Harmony, donc effectivement, c'est assez culott d'crire copyright Google, en fait. Mais la licence Apache est extrmement permissive, donc a doit mme tre lgal...



> Bref. mme si je n'apprcie pas trop ce qu'Oracle est en train de faire avec l'cosystme Java, je ne peux pas non plus dire que Google est 100% blanc l dedans.


Si Oracle arrive  faire passer l'ide que Java est soumis  des brevets, et qu'ils ont finalement tous les droits sur la technologie, s'en est fini de l'open-source dans le monde Java,  terme. Qui a envie de travailler sur un projet open-source pour s'entendre dire  la fin qu'il n'a pas le droit de faire ce qu'il fait ?

Cette affaire cr un dangereux prcdent : Oracle s'attaque  un projet open-source p(arce qu'Android EST bien un projet open-source !) en l'accusant de violer ses brevets. Au mieux, a ne tuera que les implmentations libres d'outils du JDK : OpenJDK, Apache Harmony, GNU Classpath, GCJ, Kaffe, Jikes, SableVM...

Tout a pour dire que cette histoire n'est pas potentiellement dommageable seulement pour Google et Android.

----------


## Idelways

*Mise  jour le 16/08/2010 par Idelways*
*Google rpond aux accusations d'Oracle, considre ses poursuites  sans fondements* 
*Et s'engage  dfendre les intrts des standards open-source*



Google laisse enfin entendre sa position vis--vis des poursuites engages contre lui par Oracle pour violations des brevets Java sur Android.

Le gant des moteurs de recherche affirme vouloir tenir tte  Oracle et continuer le dveloppement d'Android.
Google essaye dans sa rponse d'largir la porte des attaques  toute la communaut open-source Java et dclare via son porte-parole Aaron Zamost :

"_Nous sommes dus qu'Oracle ait choisi d'attaquer  la fois Google et la communaut open-source de Java avec des poursuites sans fondements, la communaut java va au-del de n'importe quelle entreprise et travaille tous les jours pour rendre le web meilleur. Nous allons dfendre fortement les standards open-source et nous continueront de travailler avec nos partenaires industriels pour dvelopper la plateforme Android._"

Par ailleurs, plusieurs dveloppeurs de renomm ont manifest leur indignation face aux attaques d'Oracle.

C'est le cas de l'inventeur de Java, James Gosling qui a quitt Sun la veille de son rachat par Oracle.
Gosling dclare dans un billet de blog ne pas tre surpris, et qu'Oracle a toujours considr les brevets de Java comme une partie des acquisitions de Sun.
Il revient sur le meeting d'intgration entre Sun et Oracle o on pouvait voir  selon lui   _les yeux des avocats d'Oracle briller_ quand la situation entre Google et Sun a t voque.

Ce n'est pas les premires poursuites judiciaires autour des brevets Java.
Pour mmoire, en 2004, Sun a russi de plier Microsoft  lui verser 1.6 milliards de dollar pour violation de brevets et abus de position dominante.


*Source* : Blog de James Gosling

----------


## Traroth2

Le procs avec Microsoft tait une chose sensiblement diffrente : Microsoft avait achet une licence pour crer une implmentation commerciale de Java et utiliser la marque "Java", et ensuite, avec lanc un logiciel qui ne suivait pas les spcifications de Java, mais les dtournait pour casser le modle de compatibilit de Java.

Google n'a jamais affirm qu'Android, c'tait Java. Dalvik n'est pas une JVM, le SDK Android n'est pas un JDK. Simplement, le dveloppement pour Android se fait avec le langage Java. Comme il tait toujours possible de dvelopper en Java pour .Net avec J# jusqu'en 2008, sans que Sun n'ait fait de procs  Microsoft pour cela.

----------


## FailMan

Rien que pour *a*, je n'aime pas Oracle (voil que je les aime encore moins), et j'espre que Google va arriver  leur tourner le dos.



Je trouve que c'est quand mme fort de caf de mettre "dvelopp par Oracle", comme si c'en tait eux les parents (<> propritaire, hein)

Quant  ceux qui disent que a aurait t mieux que Google rachte Sun, pourquoi pas, cependant je pense que Google a dj suffisamment de puissance dans les mains pour ne pas leur en redonner.

----------


## gillai

Ca ne me choque pas plus que a de voir ce message. 

Ils ne vont quand mme pas mettre : "Java a t dvelopp par Sun qui a par la suite t achet par Oracle".

----------


## FailMan

> Ils ne vont quand mme pas mettre : "Java a t dvelopp par Sun qui a par la suite t achet par Oracle".


Certes non, mais "proprit d'Oracle" c'est _mieux_.

----------


## stardeath

> Logiquement, le code source de java.lang.System devrait toujours tre sous licence GPL v2. Non ?
> 
> Osez crire Copyright 2010 Google Inc. dans le code source java.lang.System, n'est ce pas culott ?.


je ne connais pas les subtilits des lois, mais si le code a t rcrit, la licence ne tombe pas  l'eau?

----------


## gillai

> Certes non, mais "proprit d'Oracle" c'est _mieux_.


Oui en effet, a sonne plus juste comme a mais bon, il faut regarder la traduction aussi car parfois, c'est pas du tout la mme ide.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> je ne connais pas les subtilits des lois, mais si le code a t rcrit, la licence ne tombe pas  l'eau?


En effet le projet harmony est un JVM faite sans aucun code en provenance de la JVM Sun et sous licence Apache. Donc c'est tout a fait lgal.

----------


## vbrabant

> En effet le projet harmony est un JVM faite sans aucun code en provenance de la JVM Sun et sous licence Apache. Donc c'est tout a fait lgal.



On pourrait crire un roman sur Sun, Apache, les codes sources sous licences GPL/2 et autres.

Faut savoir que bien que Sun ait rendu le code source de Java sous licence GPL/2, il l'a fait d'une faon plus ou moins sournoise, pour protger quelque peu son business.

En effet, bien que Java ait t rendu open source, des socits comme IBM et les constructeurs de GSM/Smartphones continuent  payer des sommes pour avoir une licence soit de JavaEE (pour IBM, pour ses WebSphere), soit de JavaME (pour les constructeurs de GSM/Smartphones)

Et Oracle n'accepte pas que Google ait bati GWT et/ou Android sur base de Java, sans payer sa dime  Sun/Oracle.

Sachez que la fondation Apache a toujours reproch  Sun et donc  Oracle maintenant, de leur donner une licence pour le TCK qui limite l'utilisation que l'on peut faire de la JVM (quand je vous dit que Sun s'y est pris de faon sournoise)

Sun/Oracle a fait en sorte, par exemple,  ce que la JVM de JavaSE ne puisse pas tre utilis dans les portable/GSM/Smartphone.
On ne peut utiliser que la JVM de JavaME dans les portables/GSM/Smartphone.
Mais Sun/Oracle a fait en sorte que le code source de la JVM de JavaME soit disponible en GPL2 SANS l'exception du classpath, ce qui est une faon d'obliger les constructeurs de portables/GMS/Smartphone  payer Sun/Oracle pour avoir une licence autre que GPL2 pour la JVM de JavaME.

En fait, Sun contrle toujours ce qu'on peut faire de Java, via les TCK, 

Et je peux vous  affirmer qu' l'poque o Google avait sorti Android, Sun l'avait dj trouv trs mauvaise de voir comment Google avait bti cela autour de Java sans payer de licence Java.
Oracle, ayant vraiment une vision trs commerciale et trs brevet du monde Java, il tait vident qu'Oracle n'allait pas manquer de chercher des poux  Google.

Oracle veut juste gagner un maximum d'argent avec Java. Et s'en fout qu'il y a eu toute une communaut qui avait vraiment une vision open source pour et autour de Java.

Si j'avais t employ Sun, j'aurais trs certainement quitt galement la boite. Mais j'tais impliqu dans les programmes 'Java Champion et NetBeans Dream Team de Sun.
Et j'ai demand  Sun de me rayer de ces programmes lors de JavaOne o le rachat de Sun par Oracle a t confirm. Je ne partage pas du tout la vision d'Oracle concernant Java, la communaut Java, et le monde OpenSource.
Et le temps m'a donn raison. Suffit de voir ce qu'Oracle a fait d'OpenSolaris, du support pour Java, et ce qui se passe maintenant avec Google.

A aucun moment je n'ai regrett de m'tre retir de ces 2 programmes. Mais je regrette toujours que Sun ait t rachet par Oracle.

----------


## _skip

C'est marrant car plusieurs fois dans les dbats concernant .Net et java, l'aspect opensource a t mis en avant comme argument en faveur de java. 
Et l on voit bien  travers ton post que tout a ne veut pas dire que c'est gratuit, que tu fais ce que tu veux sans avoir de compte  rendre  personne.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est marrant car plusieurs fois dans les dbats concernant .Net et java, l'aspect opensource a t mis en avant comme argument en faveur de java. 
> Et l on voit bien  travers ton post que tout a ne veut pas dire que c'est gratuit, que tu fais ce que tu veux sans avoir de compte  rendre  personne.


La licence de .Net est beaucoup plus permissive que celle de Java, c'est vrai.

Mais soyons objectif : est-ce que Microsoft aurait rendu sa technologie .Net/VisualExpress libre et gratuite s'il n'y avait pas eu Java/Eclipse en face ? Je ne pense pas. Ils ne l'avaient pas fait avant (vc++, vb6, ...) et ca leur russissait plutot bien.

Donc rien que pour ca, l'ouverture et la gratuit de Java ont t bnfiques.

----------


## Traroth2

> Rien que pour *a*, je n'aime pas Oracle (voil que je les aime encore moins), et j'espre que Google va arriver  leur tourner le dos.
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve que c'est quand mme fort de caf de mettre "dvelopp par Oracle", comme si c'en tait eux les parents (<> propritaire, hein)
> 
> Quant  ceux qui disent que a aurait t mieux que Google rachte Sun, pourquoi pas, cependant je pense que Google a dj suffisamment de puissance dans les mains pour ne pas leur en redonner.


En mme temps, Microsoft dit bien avoir dvelopp Outlook ou SQL Server...

----------


## FailMan

> En mme temps, Microsoft dit bien avoir dvelopp Outlook ou SQL Server...


Ah ?

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est marrant car plusieurs fois dans les dbats concernant .Net et java, l'aspect opensource a t mis en avant comme argument en faveur de java. 
> Et l on voit bien  travers ton post que tout a ne veut pas dire que c'est gratuit, que tu fais ce que tu veux sans avoir de compte  rendre  personne.


Oui, enfin Sun a soigneusement vit de parler de brevets pendant des annes. L'affaire en cours va au moins avoir l'avantage de clarifier la situation.

Ma crainte, c'est qu'Oracle n'ait gain de cause, et que tout le monde, mme Oracle, ne le regrette amrement. Pour faire un peu de pognon vite fait, c'est la position de Java dans le monde informatique qu'ils sont en train d'branler.

----------


## _skip

> Oui, enfin Sun a soigneusement vit de parler de brevets pendant des annes. L'affaire en cours va au moins avoir l'avantage de clarifier la situation.
> 
> Ma crainte, c'est qu'Oracle n'ait gain de cause, et que tout le monde, mme Oracle, ne le regrette amrement. Pour faire un peu de pognon vite fait, c'est la position de Java dans le monde informatique qu'ils sont en train d'branler.


Ce qui fait la force de java  mon sens c'est sa communaut et son ouverture, pas les *bullshit specification* J2EE de Sun. C'est d'autant plus dommage que le dveloppement java sur mobile avait un nouveau souffle avec Android. Car de mon exprience, J2me avec ses nombreuses JSR  moiti implmentes est lgrement  la rue de nos jours.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce qui fait la force de java  mon sens c'est sa communaut et son ouverture, pas les *bullshit specification* J2EE de Sun. C'est d'autant plus dommage que le dveloppement java sur mobile avait un nouveau souffle avec Android. Car de mon exprience, J2me avec ses nombreuses JSR  moiti implmentes est lgrement  la rue de nos jours.


On est bien d'accord. Personnellement, JavaME ne m'a jamais intress, justement  cause de son aspect "pas fini" et pas respectueux du tout de la vision Java "write once, run everywhere".

----------


## psychadelic

> En mme temps, Microsoft dit bien avoir dvelopp Outlook ou SQL Server...


Je connais un peu l'histoire pour SQL Server ( Watcom -> PowerSoft -> Sybase) avec le tour de cochon fait par Microsoft  Sybase)

mais pour Outlook, j'ai rien trouv....

Sinon, la liste est longue des fusions/ acquisitions de Microsoft
List of mergers and acquisitions by Microsoft
et le nombre de software concerns est consquent...

----------


## Vincent Rogier

Personnellement, ca me fait bien rigoler cette diatribe "anti Oracle" au sujet de ces brevets java.

A l'poque, Sun a clairement pos des brevets et mis en place un systme de royalties sur JavaME notamment (les tlphones sont une mine d'or financire !)

Oracle ne fait qu'exploiter les protections dont s'tait dot Sun  l'poque... 

Donc Oracle ou un autre, mme combat...

Qui ne vous dis pas que Sun aurait fait pareil en 2010 ou 2011 sur cette affaire de Android si Oracle ne l'avait pas rachet ? Hein ? Et la tous les commentaires aureint bien t diffrents !

Oracle est une boite  faire, entre autre, du pognon ! Son patron serait bien con d'avoir des brevets sous la main et ne pas essayer d'en tirer parti.

Cela dit, la justice et les experts techniques diront si oui Google a viol les brevets poss par Sun et qui appartiennent maintenant  Oracle.

Pour finir, si les brevets ont bien t viols, alors Google est vraiment trs con d'avoir jou au con, surtout qu'il avait les moyens de payer des royalties  Sun....

Maintenant, il vaut mieux se limiter  discourir sur le technique (viol de brevet ou non) que cracher  tout va sur le possesseur actuel des brevets dposs par Sun car que ce soit Oracle, Sun, IBM ou ma mre qui aient repris Sun, tous auraient fait la mme chose.  Mme Sun lui mme  terme.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Quand on voit qu'ils viennent de fermer SGE, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de brevets, il y a vraiment la volont de ne faire que du fric pour le fric.

Et puis, il y a aussi le fait que ce sont des brevets logiciels et donc des brevets qui ne devraient jamais avoir t valids.

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Et puis, il y a aussi le fait que ce sont des brevets logiciels et donc des brevets qui ne devraient jamais avoir t valids.


Ca je suis d'accord avec toi  ::): 

Mais maintenant puisque que Sun a obtenu ses brevets, pourquoi Oracle ne les utiliserait pas contre Google, pauvre petite startup qui veut le bien de tous et oeuvre si puissamment pour le respects de chacun et de ses informations ?

que la discussion s'oriente vers le viol de brevet, la notion mme de brevet informatique, allons y !! mais s'acharner, sur ce point, sur Oracle qui fait ce que tout repreneur aurait fait... la c'est c'est stupide. Mme Sun a terme aurait fait la mme chose...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Non, Oracle est dans une phase cannibalisation. Tout ce que Sun avait ouvert est en train d'tre ferm, pas que Java ! Tout ce que Sun avait doit tre rentabilis ds que possible, au dtriment des utilisateurs et de la survie de la technologie (cf ce qu'ils font avec SGE).

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Non, Oracle est dans une phase cannibalisation. Tout ce que Sun avait ouvert est en train d'tre ferm, pas que Java ! Tout ce que Sun avait doit tre rentabilis ds que possible, au dtriment des utilisateurs et de la survie de la technologie (cf ce qu'ils font avec SGE).


Ouvre une donc une discussion intitule "ou va s'arrter le monstre cannibale qu'est Oracle ?"

La seule chose que je rpte est que cette histoire de brevets dposs par Sun et utilis par Oracle tourne en diatribe anti Oracle.
On s'carte du sujet de la news initiale et on glisse dans un autre contexte/sujet. 
tu crois vraiment que IBM n'aurait pas utilis ses brevets, s'il avait rachet Sun ? mon oeil ! 
Sun a mal t gre et ses dirigeants l'ont conduite au rachat. Le repreneur a mis plusieurs milliard dans l'achat et quel qu'il soit, cherche a tirer parti de son achat.
Et puis tu crois vraiment que HP, Microsoft, Oracle, IBM et tous les autres sont des gens gentils ne pensant que Open Source et beaut de la nature ? Ils cherchent tous a faire du fric... 
Si Sun n'avait pas sciemment dpos ses brevets de la manire qu'il l'a fait, Oracle (ou encore une fois, Sun lui meme ou tout autre repreneur) ne pourrait pas les utiliser aujourd'hui ! Sun n'est pas si "peace et love et tout beau tout gentil" dans l'histoire.

Donc ouvrons un autre topic sur Oracle et sa politique et tout le tralala !

Depuis le dbut de la news, personne n'a voqu une seule fois (sauf pseudocode) le fond du sujet et les brevets en question ? 

Qui sont-ils ? 
Pourquoi ont-ils t dposs ? 
Dans quels buts ?
Ont-ils rellement t viols par Google ?

a c'est intressant et c'est de la technique !

Maintenant pour cracher sur Oracle (ce que je peux rgulirement faire aussi), faisons  de manire objective, sans mlanger les poires et les pommes, SGE et les brevets de Sun, etc..

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Non, Oracle est dans une phase cannibalisation. Tout ce que Sun avait ouvert est en train d'tre ferm, pas que Java !


et moi qui croyais que  Java tait en licence ouverte.. Zut alors !  ::mouarf:: 
Srieusement, Java reste ouvert, rien n'a chang ! Les brevets en question ont t poss par Sun pas par Oracle.

Pour les autres points (comme OpenSolaris par exemple) c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## Uther

> et moi qui croyais que  Java tait en licence ouverte.. Zut alors ! 
> Srieusement, Java reste ouvert, rien n'a chang ! Les brevets en question ont t poss par Sun pas par Oracle.
> 
> Pour les autres points (comme OpenSolaris par exemple) c'est un autre dbat.


Le code et les spcification ont beau tre ouvertes, si on ne peut faire l'implmentation sans enfreindre un brevet, on est tout de mme bloqu.

Il y a clairement une diffrence depuis le rachat par Oracle. Jusqu' prsent, Sun n'avais jamais utilis ces brevets alors qu'il aurait trs bien pu le faire depuis longtemps contre Harmony qui ne leur fait clairement pas plaisir du tout.
Sun et IBM sont des boites qui ont toujours eu comme politique de dposer beaucoup de brevets pour se protger, mais de ne pas s'en servir pour attaquer, notamment contre l'open-source.

----------


## Vincent Rogier

A vous entendre, Sun et IBM sont des modles d'entreprise exemplaires et virtueuses, ne ne cherchant pas le profit, n'ayant jamais licenci et soucieuse du genre humain...

C'est beau !

Tu crois vraiment que si Sun n'avait pas t rachet, avec ses soucis financiers, il n'aurait pas fini par dfendre ses brevets ?
Tu crois vraiment que IBM non plus ? 
Moi je pense par exemple que les licenciement auraient t pires avec IBM et qu'au final la branche hard aurait fini par s'arreter... 

Mais apparemment ici tout le monde bnit IBM..

Alors Bnit soit IBM !

----------


## Uther

Je ne dis pas que IBM et Sun sont des philanthropes loin de l, juste que jusqu'a prsent ils n'ont jamais dgains les brevets contre les logiciels libres. IBM  mme officiellement garanti de ne pas utiliser certains de ses brevets. Oracle lui n'a pas hsit longtemps. 

Donc sans dire qu'IBM ou Sun sont des anges, la diffrence de politique par rapport  celle d'Oracle est sensible.

----------


## galien

Je vous conseille la lecture de cet avis technique sur la question.


Concernant votre dbat de qui aurait fait quoi, il me semble qu'il y a une petite diffrence de nature entre la fondation Apache et Google.

Au fond je soutiens Oracle si au final Google devra faire tourner du javaFX mobile sur Android  ::mouarf:: , si je me souviens bien on voyait en 2008 l'ex PDG de Sun brandir un droid  la keynote javaFX et puis plus rien.

----------


## _skip

> A vous entendre, Sun et IBM sont des modles d'entreprise exemplaires et virtueuses, ne ne cherchant pas le profit, n'ayant jamais licenci et soucieuse du genre humain...
> 
> C'est beau !
> 
> Tu crois vraiment que si Sun n'avait pas t rachet, avec ses soucis financiers, il n'aurait pas finit par dfendre ses brevets ?
> Tu crois vraiment que IBM non plus ? 
> Moi je pense par exemple que les licenciement auraient t pires avec IBM et que au final la branche hard aurait finit par s'arreter... 
> 
> Mais apparemment ici tout le monde bnit IBM..
> Alors Bnit soit IBM !


Ok il y a d'un ct le problme des brevets logiciels dont la complexit n'est pas vraiment du ressort de grand monde hormis les corbeaux noirs en costume 3 pices qui plaideront devant le juge. C'est vrai, on sait que a existe, que les grands acteurs de l'IT se chicanent rgulirement sur ces sujets, oracle, microsoft, apple, tous...

Je pense toutefois qu'il est lgitime que l'on s'inquite de l'avenir du dveloppement java sur mobile si oracle s'en prend  Android. 
Il est clair qu'il est peu probable que ceci aboutisse  la disparition pure et simple d'android, un gros chque rglera probablement la question  un moment donn, mais ceci pourrait pousser google  s'loigner de java petit  petit pour ses futures versions, ce qui n'est pas forcment profitable pour la communaut des dveloppeurs java.

Je ne pense pas que oracle puisse couler java, les investissements dans ce langage sont dj colossaux. Pour beaucoup de gros produits conus en java qui ne sont pas concerns par les brevets, une migration ne serait de toutes faons par tant envisageable.

----------


## bizulk

Merci Galien pour cet article..

Cela me conforte l'ide que si Oracle sort ses griffes c'est peut-tre parce que la socit estime que Google s'est trop rapproche des spec de la JVM pour produire Dalvik, contrairement  l'quivalent Microsoft J#/.net

Oracle fait bien de l'open-source, mais beaucoup plus restrictif que ne l'tait peut-tre SUN (allez-voir les conditions de licence de mySQL). Cette politique je la rsumerai ainsi : "nous dlivrons deux licences, une commercial si vous faites du commercial avec notre techno, du GPL*si vous faites du non-commercial.
Oracle cherche la rentabilit.

----------


## Traroth2

> Qui ne vous dis pas que Sun aurait fait pareil en 2010 ou 2011 sur cette affaire de Android si Oracle ne l'avait pas rachet ? Hein ? Et la tous les commentaires aureint bien t diffrents !


Non, pas du tout. Ca aurait t exactement la mme chose justement.

Dans un systme o tout le monde dpose des brevets, vouloir faire du gras en attaquant les autres en justice n'est pas la seule raison. On peut vouloir aussi se protger contre les attaques des autres.

Donc peut-tre que Sun aurait attaqu Google, ou peut-tre que non. Mais Oracle, c'est sr !




> Maintenant, il vaut mieux se limiter  discourir sur le technique (viol de brevet ou non) que cracher  tout va sur le possesseur actuel des brevets dposs par Sun car que ce soit Oracle, Sun, IBM ou ma mre qui aient repris Sun, tous auraient fait la mme chose.  Mme Sun lui mme  terme.


Cette histoire dpasse la simple question technique.

"tous auraient fait la mme chose" : C'est loin d'tre vident. De "Sun aurait trs bien pu faire pareil" (alors qu'ils ne l'ont *pas* fait !)  "Sun aurait fait la mme chose", il y a un glissement smantique pas trs honnte !

----------


## Traroth2

> Le repreneur a mis plusieurs milliard dans l'achat et quel qu'il soit, cherche a tirer parti de son achat.


Il y a une trs grosse diffrence entre exploiter les technologies rachetes pour complter son catalogue et avoir une offre  forte valeur ajoute et pratiquer le _patent trolling_ pour faire un maximum  pognon en un minimum de temps, quitte  tuer la technologie. Parce que la politique d'Oracle risque bel et bien de tuer Java !




> Maintenant pour cracher sur Oracle (ce que je peux rgulirement faire aussi), faisons  de manire objective, sans mlanger les poires et les pommes, SGE et les brevets de Sun, etc..


Tu es en train d'accuser les participants du forum de "cracher sur Oracle", alors qu'objectivement, il y a des raisons de critiquer Oracle. Et des phrases "si ma tante en avait", genre "Sun ou IBM auraient fait la mme chose", on ne peut que rpondre : c'est toi qui le dit !

----------


## Traroth2

> Srieusement, Java reste ouvert, rien n'a chang !


Mais bien sr que si ! Qui va encore investir dans le dveloppement d'outils open-source pour Java si Oracle peut venir demain et les rduire  nant ?




> Les brevets en question ont t poss par Sun pas par Oracle.


... et Sun n'a jamais attaqu personne en se basant sur ces brevets (pour ceux qui seraient tents de faire la remarque : le procs contre Microsoft ne portait pas sur une question de brevets, comme on peut le voir ici : http://www.sun.com/lawsuit/summary.html)

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Mais bien sr que si ! Qui va encore investir dans le dveloppement d'outils open-source pour Java si Oracle peut venir demain et les rduire  nant ?


Le problme ne porte pas sur le langage, qui est libre, mais sur l'implmentation de JVM....

----------


## Traroth2

> Le problme ne porte pas sur le langage, qui est libre, mais sur l'implmentation de JVM....


Et comment va-t-on pouvoir crire du code en Java s'il n'est pas destin  tourner sur une JVM ? A part Android, je veux dire...

En soit, Dalvik fonctionne sur des principes assez diffrents de la JVM

Pour une revue des brevets incrimins :

http://www.theserverside.com/report/...it-Demystified

----------


## Vincent Rogier

Sun permet  n'importe qui de crer et diffuser une JVM du moment que celle ci satisfait un certain nombre de critres.
OpenJDK en l'est l'exemple...
Maintenant Sun/oracle diffuse la JVM "officelle" gratuitement depuis toujours (sauf pour JavaME).

Java ne sera jamais mort et ce n'est pas cette histoire de brevet entre Sun/oracle et Google qui va y changer grand chose...




> Et comment va-t-on pouvoir crire du code en Java s'il n'est pas destin  tourner sur une JVM ? A part Android, je veux dire...
> 
> Pour une revue des brevets incrimins :
> 
> http://www.theserverside.com/report/...it-Demystified

----------


## Traroth2

> Sun permet  n'importe qui de crer et diffuser une JVM du moment que celle ci satisfait un certain nombre de critres.
> OpenJDK en l'est l'exemple...


...sauf que parfois quand a les prend, et que celui qui le fait est bien pourvu en pognon, il se retrouve en justice. Ce que peu de gens apprcient...



> Maintenant Sun/oracle diffuse la JVM "officelle" gratuitement depuis toujours (sauf pour JavaME).
> 
> Java ne sera jamais mort et ce n'est pas cette histoire de brevet entre Sun/oracle et Google qui va y changer grand chose...


L, je crois que tu te trompes. Oracle a le couteau en main devant la poule aux oeufs d'or...

----------


## galien

On peut quand mme se poser la question du succs d'Android sans le langage java.
Google a pu rcuprer beaucoup de dveloppeurs connaissant java sur sa plateforme ainsi, donc Oracle qui est le propritaire de java est fond  demander des comptes  Google dans ce qui s'apparente  un petit cambriolage.

Parce que Sun et maintenant Oracle ont beaucoup investi pour dmocratiser le langage, et que Google profite de cet investissement pour dmocratiser sa plateforme, Google pourrait au moins proposer une JVM qui rpond aux specs.

----------


## Philippe Bastiani

> On peut quand mme se poser la question du succs d'Android sans le langage java.
> Google a pu rcuprer beaucoup de dveloppeurs connaissant java sur sa plateforme ainsi, donc Oracle qui est le propritaire de java est fond  demander des comptes  Google dans ce qui s'apparente  un petit cambriolage.
> 
> Parce que Sun et maintenant Oracle ont beaucoup investi pour dmocratiser le langage, et que Google profite de cet investissement pour dmocratiser sa plateforme, Google pourrait au moins proposer une JVM qui rpond aux specs.


Un lien intressant sur le sujet:
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/opinali...7/android-java

----------


## galien

Merci Philippe,
Cet article m'a justement aid  me faire une ide plus prcise de la question, je te renvois la balle avec celui ci

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google qualifie la plainte d'Oracle sur Android de  lgalement dficiente* 
*Et demande l'arrt de la procdure*

*Mise  jour du 06/10/10*


Pour Google, les brevets mis en avant par Oracle dans son attaque contre Android ne seraient pas valides. Ce qui rendrait la procdure dans son entier  lgalement dficiente .

Pour enfoncer le clou, Moutain View affirme qu'il n'utilise de tout faon pas ces brevets dans la machine virtuelle (Dalvik) de son OS mobile, machine virtuelle au centre de l'attaque d'Oracle.

Cette rponse de Google a t dpose hier au tribunal. Le document, d'une trentaine de pages, demande en consquence l'arrt de la procdure en cours.

Cette demande sera examine le 18 novembre  San Francisco.

Dans le dtail, Google fait valoir que Sun permettait les implmentations des spcifications Java mais que la socit ne distribuait pas librement le kit permettant de valider la compatibilit de ces implmentations (le Test Compatibility Kit ou TCK). Une position trs ambige, critique  l'poque par Google... et Oracle.

Dans un court historique, Google s'tonne au passage du changement soudain d'attitude d'Oracle sur ce TCK depuis son rachat de Sun et assure que Dalvik n'enfreint pas les rgles imposes par Sun (et reprises par Oracle), aussi ambiges soient-elles. Et ce pour une raison simple :  Dalvik n'est pas une Java VM .

Oracle n'a pas tard  ragir par communiqu.

_ En dveloppant Android, Google a choisi d'utiliser du code Java sans obtenir de licence. De plus, il a modifi la technologie de telle sorte qu'elle ne soit plus compatible avec le principe central du "crire une fois, fonctionne partout". La violation de Google et la fragmentation de Java n'est pas seulement dommageable pour Oracle, elle porte clairement atteinte aux consommateurs, aux dveloppeurs et aux constructeurs_ .

Une plainte pour le bien tre de tous, donc, et des dveloppeurs en particulier ?

*Source* : Rponse de Google (pdf)

Le texte ne VO du communiqu d'Oracle :




> In developing Android, Google chose to use Java code without obtaining a license. Additionally, it modified the technology so it is not compliant with Javas central design principle to write once and run anywhere. Googles infringement and fragmentation of Java code not only damages Oracle, it clearly harms consumers, developers and device manufacturers.

----------


## daviddwilson

> Il n'y a que des experts de brevets sur ce forum.
> Dites moi prcisment quels sont les brevets que Google a enfreint ?


C'est certainement la chose la plus dbile que Oracle ait faite...

C'est en partie  cause de Google que le langage Java se porte aussi bien. Il nous a apport du Java sur un mobile alors que JavaME n'avait jamais t trs concluant, il nous a donn un moyen de faire du Java dans le cloud, ce qui n'avait jamais t fait du ct de Sun. Ils ont galement beaucoup contribu  l'cosystme Java.

A mon avis, si Java perd le soutien de Google, ce ne peut que mal aller pour lui

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est en partie  cause de Google que le langage Java se porte aussi bien. Il nous a apport du Java sur un mobile alors que JavaME n'avait jamais t trs concluant


C'est pas du Java selon eux... 



> il nous a donn un moyen de faire du Java dans le cloud, ce qui n'avait jamais t fait du ct de Sun.


Je sais pas de quoi tu parle, j'ai toujours pas compris la diffrence entre le cloud, le SaS et les WebServices, mais j'ai un trs mauvais apriori dessus.




> Ils ont galement beaucoup contribu  l'cosystme Java.


Comme quoi par exemple ? 



> A mon avis, si Java perd le soutien de Google, ce ne peut que mal aller pour lui


Java n'a pas attendu Google pour connatre un franc succs. Si Android perd le soutient de la communaut Java, son store est mort, a c'est plus probable.

----------


## Uther

> Comme quoi par exemple ?


Guice et GWT par exemple




> Java n'a pas attendu Google pour connatre un franc succs. Si Android perd le soutient de la communaut Java, son store est mort, a c'est plus probable.


Permet moi d'en douter. Ce n'est certainement pas un langage qui fait le succs d'une plateforme. 
En loccurrence, ce n'est pas l'ObjectiveC qui a fait une succs de l'Apple store mais clairement linverse

----------


## GanYoshi

> Guice et GWT par exemple


En effet a  l'air sympa.



> Permet moi d'en douter. Ce n'est certainement pas un langage qui fait le succs d'une plateforme. 
> En loccurrence, ce n'est pas l'ObjectiveC qui a fait une succs de l'Apple store mais clairement linverse


Je suis d'accord, l'objective C est mme un frein pour pas mal de dveloppeur, mais l'iPhone avait d'autres avantage qui le rendait attrayant (AppleStore sans concurrence  l'poque, base d'utilisateur large et plus dispose  payer (achat en un clic et j'en passe))

----------


## Philippe Bastiani

Google est un acteur majeur qui utilise Java soit... comme beaucoup d'autres acteurs !

GWT, .. et mme Android sont des ralisations matures: mais quel est la part de ces technos (hors Android) dans des projets majeurs ?

Google est-il un contributeur pour l'volution du langage Java ?

Non cette histoire entche Oracle (qui voit l une manne financire); et, par voie de consquence Java...

Pour le reste:
- Google qui appelle la communaut  se ralier  eux me fait bien rire...
- La rponse d'Oracle: "La violation de Google et la fragmentation de Java n'est pas seulement dommageable pour Oracle, elle porte clairement atteinte aux consommateurs, aux dveloppeurs et aux constructeurs" est tout autant ilarante car de toute manime JavaMe fragmente bien plus le march qu'android...

----------


## pseudocode

> La rponse d'Oracle: "La violation de Google et la fragmentation de Java n'est pas seulement dommageable pour Oracle, elle porte clairement atteinte aux consommateurs, aux dveloppeurs et aux constructeurs" est tout autant hilarante car de toute manire JavaMe fragmente bien plus le march qu'android...


Oui, je suis d'accord. La raison pour laquelle Google a cr "Dalvik" c'est parce que JavaMe ne rpond pas aux besoins de leur OS pour smartphone. 

Les amliorations apportes par Dalvik sont notables, et on aurait surement prfr que ces amliorations soient apportes par Sun/Oracle dans la spec JavaMe. Mais comme ca n'a pas t le cas, on ne peut pas "moralement" reprocher a Google d'avoir jou cavalier seul.

Par contre, il appartiendra a la justice de dcider ce qu'on peut "lgalement" reprocher  Google.

----------


## _skip

> Oui, je suis d'accord. La raison pour laquelle Google a cr "Dalvik" c'est parce que JavaMe ne rpond pas aux besoins de leur OS pour smartphone. 
> 
> Les amliorations apportes par Dalvik sont notables, et on aurait surement prfr que ces amliorations soient apportes par Sun/Oracle dans la spec JavaMe. Mais comme ca n'a pas t le cas, on ne peut pas "moralement" reprocher a Google d'avoir jou cavalier seul.
> 
> Par contre, il appartiendra a la justice de dcider ce qu'on peut "lgalement" reprocher  Google.


Je pense que javaMe tait bien trop gangrn par des annes de spcifications vaseuses pour tre redress. Et surtout Google devait tenir  son rle de seul matre  bord pour l'volution d'Android.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Oracle accuse Google de piller ses APIs * 
*Et muscle sa plainte contre l'utilisation de Java dans Android* 

*Mise  jour du 28/10/10* 


Oracle muscle son attaque contre Google.

Jusqu'ici, la firme de Larry Ellison accusait Moutain View d'enfreindre les conditions d'utilisation de Java dans la machine virtuelle de son OS mobile Android. Cette fois, d'aprs un document rapport par le New York Times, Oracle accuse Google d'avoir _  directement copi _  du code Java.

En cause, des librairies de classe (JAR), de la documentation et des packages d'APIs d'Android qui seraient directement issus d'APIs et de documentation dposes par Oracle.

Oracle va mme plus loin. D'aprs le nouveau document dpos au tribunal, c'est un tiers des APIs d'Android qui seraient concernes.

Du pillage systmatique de technologie en quelque sorte.

Selon Oracle, tout du moins.

On se doute que Google n'aura pas tout  fait le mme point de vue.

Reste  attendre l'avis le plus important dans cette affaire : celui du juge.


*Source* : Article du New York Times

----------


## Julien Bodin

C'est archi tendu cette affaire  ::(: 

Je sais pas comment a va finir cette histoire, soit avec un gros chque  l'amiable, soit avec un gros chque au tribunal....

----------


## kurk49

Oracle, Google, Apple, Nokia, MS...
Tous les gants des nouvelles technologies (surtout orientes logiciel) se livrent une guerre sans merci pour determiner qui aura le droit de tondre le mouton tout seul comme un grand.
Les victimes sont bien sur les consommateurs, certes, mais aussi malheureusement la notion de partage des connaissances, de progrs technique et scientifique. JAVA devais entrer dans la grande histoire de l'informatique, ainsi qu'une grande partie des outils libres de SUN.
Manifestement, les gants batissent leur petite histoire qui ressemble  la grande: guerre, rebellion, coups bas, procs...
De quoi gcher une science suppose incarner l'avenir... tout un programme (compil)

----------


## Neko

> C'est archi tendu cette affaire 
> 
> Je sais pas comment a va finir cette histoire, soit avec un gros chque  l'amiable, soit avec un gros chque au tribunal....


Soit Google d'utiliser Java et se tournera vers un autre langage ( probablement maison ) ce qui serait un autre coup dur pour Java.

----------


## kedare

> Soit Google d'utiliser Java et se tournera vers un autre langage ( probablement maison ) ce qui serait un autre coup dur pour Java.


Ils ont qu'a passer sur un langage open source standard style Ruby ou Python (nan pas Perl ;p)

----------


## B.AF

Etre open source n'a jamais signifi tre libre de droit,ni tre sans propritaire.
Je pense par exemple  ceux qui  leur poque ont tent d'crire des ouvrages sur Jboss et les consquences.... ::mouarf:: 

En mme temps, c'est le combat des titans, ils ont que a  faire.

----------


## Uther

> Ils ont qu'a passer sur un langage open source standard style Ruby ou Python (nan pas Perl ;p)


Je ne vois pas ce que a changerait: Java est dj un langage open-source standard.

----------


## kedare

> Je ne vois pas ce que a changerait: Java est dj un langage open-source standard.


Open source mais brevet de partout....

----------


## Traroth2

Ca peut tre une bonne nouvelle, au final, cette nouvelle plainte. J'ai du mal  imaginer qu'ils puissent avoir raison avec ces arguments l, donc Oracle va peut-tre tre dbout pour avoir trop voulu prouver, finalement...

----------


## Traroth2

> Je ne vois pas ce que a changerait: Java est dj un langage open-source standard.


Je pense qu'il veut dire : un langage vraiment open-source. Un peu comme s'il n'tait pas couvert par des tonnes de brevets...

----------


## Traroth2

> Etre open source n'a jamais signifi tre libre de droit,ni tre sans propritaire.
> Je pense par exemple  ceux qui  leur poque ont tent d'crire des ouvrages sur Jboss et les consquences....
> 
> En mme temps, c'est le combat des titans, ils ont que a  faire.


http://www.opensource.org/docs/osd

----------


## Tetem

J'ai l'impression que Oracle  des envies de domination du monde de l'IT qui semblent beaucoup moins nobles que celles de Google...

Mon post ressemblera peut tre  un troll mais c'est mon avis, Oracle veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire rien que pour eux alors qu'avant la crmire travaill pour tous... Je suis vraiment trs du de voir ce qu'il ont fait avec OpenOffice, Solaris, MySQL et ce foutu Java (que je n'apprcie pas particulirement mais quand mme, il  certaines qualits !)

Bientt on va nous demander de payer pour compiler un .java si a continue... Ils veulent pas devenir "propritaire" du SQL et du C pendant qu'ils y sont ??? Oracle et surtout la politique Larry Ellison sont pathtiques je trouve... Mais tout a c'est mon point de vue de consommateur/dveloppeur.

----------


## Uther

> Je pense qu'il veut dire : un langage vraiment open-source. Un peu comme s'il n'tait pas couvert par des tonnes de brevets...


Les brevets qu'Oracle fait valoir ne sont qu'un pouvantail : tous les experts s'accordent  dire qu'ils ne sont pas recevables.

De plus ces mmes brevets pourraient trs bien tre utiliss (la aussi comme pouvantail) contre d'autre langages.

----------


## B.AF

> http://www.opensource.org/docs/osd


Et en quoi a s'applique  Java ?

Il y a les mirages de la thorie et la ralit de la pratique...MySql, Jboss, VM...
Java.
Faut pas confondre Java TM et OpenJDK non plus.
En outre, ce n'est pas parce que le compilateur est libre que toutes les librairies sont libres.

La license de Java n'est pas GNU :



> La licence de Java (Sun Community Sourced License - SCSL) permet :
>  L'acquisition gratuite sur le site de Sun de la JRE (machine virtuelle accompagne des bibliothques de base)
>  La redistribution gratuite de la JRE si elle accompagne une application crite en Java  destination d'un ordinateur de bureau ou serveur  usage gnral, sont donc soumis  royalties les machines spcialises pour un seul usage (comme les tlphones, les consoles de jeu, les voitures etc...) ce que l'on appelle "logiciel embarqu".
>  La licence Java ne permet pas :
> *La dcompilation, la modification de la plate-forme Java*


Java a toujours t la proprit de Sun, et donc aujourd'hui d'Oracle.

----------


## Traroth2

> Les brevets qu'Oracle fait valoir ne sont qu'un pouvantail : tous les experts s'accordent  dire qu'ils ne sont pas recevables.
> 
> De plus ces mmes brevets pourraient trs bien tre utiliss (la aussi comme pouvantail) contre d'autre langages.


C'est ce que ce procs permettra de dterminer. Mais pour l'instant, la menace existe, c'est incontestable.

----------


## Uther

Mais un autre langage n'est pas moins menac.

----------


## _skip

> Mais un autre langage n'est pas moins menac.


Oui, et de mme, un dveloppeur, qu'il utilise une techno propritaire ou non, open source ou non, finit toujours par tre dpendant d'un certain nombre de choses qu'il ne matrise pas.

----------


## Traroth2

> Et en quoi a s'applique  Java ?


Ben c'est toute la question. Sun a voulu mettre Java en open-source, et les brevets font pour l'instant que ce n'est qu'une illusion. Donc le procs va permettre de clarifier les choses...

----------


## Traroth2

> Mais un autre langage n'est pas moins menac.


a se discute. Pour l'instant, les plaintes d'Oracle portent surtout sur des brevets concernant la JVM et le bytecode. Donc Groovy ou Scala sont menacs. C# ou PHP, c'est plus difficile  croire. Quant aux dernires prtentions d'Oracle, elles concernent clairement l'API Java, donc...

----------


## Uther

> Faut pas confondre Java TM et OpenJDK non plus.
> En outre, ce n'est pas parce que le compilateur est libre que toutes les librairies sont libres.
> 
> La licence de Java n'est pas GNU :
> Java a toujours t la proprit de Sun, et donc aujourd'hui d'Oracle.


Et toi tu confond Java et les JRE/JDK de Sun/Oracle. 
La marque Java appartient bien  Sun/Oracle, mais Java n'est pas un logiciel : c'est un ensemble de spcifications.

- l'OpenJDK est bien totalement libre(aussi bien la JVM, le compilateur que l'API) sous licence GPL+classpath exception 
- Le JDK et le JRE que Sun/Oracle distribue sous Windows et Linux sont propritaires. Le code source est uniquement consultable(SCSL). 

Mais les deux sont des implmentations certifies valide de Java.

----------


## yao06

Donc pour Oracle, Java n'est pas open-source. Quelle mauvaise nouvelle...

dans l'open source il ya des regles vous ne pouvez pas utiliser n'importe quoi n'importe comment, google s'est engag a utiliser java tel qu'il est
et en plus open source ne veut pas dire gratuit

----------


## Uther

> Donc pour Oracle, Java n'est pas open-source. Quelle mauvaise nouvelle...


C'est un peu plus compliqu que a. Oracle reconnait tout a fait que l'OpenJDK est libre sous licence GPL. 
Mais la particularit de la GPL est qu'elle est dite virale. Si du code utilis sous GPL est modifi ou intgr  un autre code, le rsultat doit tre sous licence GPL. 
S'il est avr que l'API d'Android  repris directement du code  l'OpenJDK, elle aurait du passer sous licence GPL.

Par contre ce qu'Oracle n'apprcie pas, c'est qu'il y ait d'autres implmentations de Java, sous des licences plus permissives que la GPL, comme c'est le cas d'Harmony(licence Apache) qui a servi de base  l'API de Google.
En effet le business model de java repose en bonne partie sur la vente des droits d'utilisation de leur l'implmentation de rfrence  ceux qui souhaitent avoir une machine virtuelle non GPL.

C'est pour cela que Oracle refuse de fournir le TCK (la suite de test permetant d'obtenir la certification Java)  Harmony et attaque Google.

----------


## B.AF

C'est beau le libre au fond... ::calim2::

----------


## Idelways

*Affaire Oracle  Google : le code incrimin n'appartient pas au projet Harmony*
*Affirme la Fondation Apache*

*Mise  jour du 01/11/2010 par Idelways*



Depuis qu'Oracle a muscl sa plainte contre Google en l'accusant de copier du code appartenant  Oracle (lire ci avant), les spculations vont bon train pour dterminer quelles parties du code d'Android sont vises.

La fondation Apache est bien videmment au cur de cette affaire (avec son projet Harmony). Dans ces nouvelles accusations, Oracle pointe du doigt un certains nombre de fichiers sources de Java qui sont sous licence Apache.

La fondation Apache vient de ragir, en prcisant que le fait que ces fichiers soit sous licence Apache ne veut en aucun cas dire qu'ils appartiennent  la fondation, encore moins au projet Harmony.

"_Mme si le code en question a une licence Apache, il ne fait pas partie de Harmony, PolicyNodeImpl.java n'est tout simplement pas une classe Harmony_" peut-t-on lire sur le blog de la fondation qui invite les observateurs dans le titre de son billet  "_Lire au-del des enttes [des fichiers]_".

Oracle, pour plaider sa cause, vient par ailleurs de dposer six pages de comparaisons entre son code et celui de Google, parmi lesquelles cette capture d'cran.



Google n'a pas encore ragi a ce nouveau dpt de preuves, mais il y a fort  parier qu'il accusera Oracle de vouloir imposer des droits d'auteur sur du code Open-Source.


*Source* : blog de la fondation Apache.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment Google ragira-t-il a ce nouveau dpt de preuve selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, Google a-t-il copier du code appartenant  Oracle ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## pseudocode

C'est l qu'on voit que le dcompilateur de code Java ne permet pas de retrouver les noms de variable explicites.  ::P:

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> C'est l qu'on voit que le dcompilateur de code Java ne permet pas de retrouver les noms de variable explicites.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu dis cela, car ils n'ont rien dcompil.

----------


## Julien Bodin

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu dis cela, car ils n'ont rien dcompil.


Parce que a ressemble mchamment  du code dcompil  ::aie::

----------


## camus3

le  code android est open source il me semble donc ya rien  dcompiler.

----------


## pseudocode

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu dis cela, car ils n'ont rien dcompil.


Hum... disons que ca y ressemble fort. Ca ne me rend pas les actions de Oracle plus sympathiques, ou celle de Google moins hypocrites.  ::roll:: 



```
PolicyNodeImpl(PolicyNodeImpl policynodeimpl, String s, Set set, boolean flag, Set set1, boolean flag1)
```


Ca me parait assez inhabituel de coder un constructeur de ce genre sans donner des noms de paramtres un minimum explicites. Ca me parait plus le rsultat d'un gnrateur de code qui nomme automatiquement les variables en fonction de leur type. Tout comme cela me semble galement improbable de dclarer les mmes variables dans exactement le mme ordre dans tout un fichier.

Ces deux suspicions dans un meme fichier me font donc penser  une dcompilation, suivie d'une passe d'criture de commentaire. Ce qu'on appelle habituellement du reverse engineering de code.

Pour moi, ca signifie juste que le commiter de ce source n'a pas suivi les rgles qui rgissent le projet Android. En ayant fait cela, il jette le doute sur tout le projet et sur le travail des "vrais" dveloppeurs qui font l'effort de ne pas tricher.

----------


## koala01

Salut,

Je n'ai, je dois l'avouer, pas lu l'ensemble de la discussion, mais...

J'en viens presque  me poser une question idiote: vu que chaque contributeur  un projet open source reste malgr tout "propritaire" de la partie de code qu'il met en place, que se passerait-il si, se sentant logiquement ls par l'action d'oracle, tous les contributeurs extrieurs venaient  demander  oracle de retirer le code qu'il a fournis et de revenir  la version prcdente ::question:: 

Bien sur, s'il n'y a que deux ou trois (ou mme cent ou mille  ::D: ) contributeurs qui le font, cela ne se remarquera pas outre mesure (allez, mettons que java reviendrait peut tre une ou deux versions en arrire  :;): ), mais si c'tait vraiment une raction gnrale et que TOUS prenait cette dcision...

Nous pourrions dire que Java en reviendrait ... ce qu'il tait avant que de passer en open-source, ou peu s'en faut, et donc  quelque chose au sujet duquel j'ai quelques mauvais souvenirs (en tant qu'utilisateur, et non en tant que dveloppeur) ::P: .

Je crois que si l'on venait  prsenter aujourd'hui un nouveau langage / systme aussi mal foutu que ce que pouvait tre java  l'poque, on ne trouverait sans doute pas un seul dveloppeur assez idiot pour commencer  l'utiliser, et ce serait donc le "bide magistral".

Oracle aurait peut tre du penser  cette consquence avant d'attaquer... mme si le risque de voir tous les dveloppeur open-source ragir de la sorte est, malheureusement, fort limit  ::aie:: 

D'un autre cot, je suis d'accord avec le fait que oracle est une socit commerciale, je peux tre d'accord sur le fait qu'il est bon de protger par brevet des avances informatiques (quoi que je grince malgr tout des dents  cette ide) et je peux mme globalement comprendre que l'on se batte pour faire appliquer des brevets lorsqu'ils sont contourns.

Mais il ne faut pas oublier que,  la base, un brevet est destin  assurer la certitude du retour sur investissement au dveloppeur de l'ide pendant une priode donne.

Seulement, voil, Sun a implicitement (et mme plus ou moins explicitement, d'ailleurs) renonc  faire valoir le brevet en passant le produit de son dveloppement en open-source, et par voie de consquence au retour sur investissement que celui-ci lui assurait.

Je n'irai surement pas jusqu' dire que ce passage  l'open source est la cause du rachat de Sun par Oracle, mais je suis convaincu qu'il l'a, dans une certaine mesure (aussi minime soit-elle), facilit en privant finalement Sun d'une partie de ses sources de revenus.

De ce seul point de vue, et bien que l'on puisse considrer que l'attaque d'Oracle soit lgale, pour autant que les brevets soient effectivement applicables, ce dont je doute malgr tout, cette attaque est pour le moins cavalire, pour ne pas dire purement et simplement crapuleuse et justifierait presque la raction dont j'ai parl plus haut...

----------


## camus3

> De ce seul point de vue, et bien que l'on puisse considrer que l'attaque d'Oracle soit lgale, pour autant que les brevets soient effectivement applicables, ce dont je doute malgr tout, cette attaque est pour le moins cavalire, pour ne pas dire purement et simplement crapuleuse et justifierait presque la raction dont j'ai parl plus haut...


Oracle veut et va transformer java en une sorte de .net.
Le modle conomique de Sun a chou, Oracle ne fera pas la mme erreur, et tant mieux ,il fera de java un produit trs rentable.Quand on voit le succs et la puissance de C#, on est content du fait que Sun aie forc M$  laisser tomber java. Donc mme si elles sont parfois excessives , toutes ses histoires de procs force les diteurs  sortir des produits innovants si ils veulent survivre.
Google perdra son procs et va tre contraint de couper le cordon avec java, et devra innover une fois de plus. Ou alors Oracle veut juste une part du gteau et des royalties sur Android , c'est possible aussi.

----------


## koala01

> Oracle veut et va transformer java en une sorte de .net.
> Le modle conomique de Sun a chou, Oracle ne fera pas la mme erreur, et tant mieux ,il fera de java un produit trs rentable.Quand on voit le succs et la puissance de C#, on est content du fait que Sun aie forc M$  laisser tomber java. Donc mme si elles sont parfois excessives , toutes ses histoires de procs force les diteurs  sortir des produits innovants si ils veulent survivre.


Peut tre...

Mais c'est oublier aussi un peu vite que java est devenu ce qu'il est en bonne partie grce aux contributeurs extrieurs.

Or, il n'y aurait mme pas eu de contributeurs extrieurs susceptibles de participer  son amlioration s'il n'tait pas pass open-sources, merveilleux monde du closed-sources oblige!!!

Les contributeurs extrieurs ont donc pleinement le droit de se sentir flous, d'autant qu'Oracle en arrive  utiliser commercialement quelque chose qui a t mis  disposition par les contributeurs sous rserve de respecter certaines rgles (entre autre de libre accs aux sources et de libre utilisation).

Je ne suis pas sur qu'Oracle s'en tirerait sans casse si un consortium de dveloppeur extrieur venait  porter plainte contre lui...



> Google perdra son procs


 Peut-tre... Ou pas...

S'il le perd, les implications seront normes...



> et va tre contraint de couper le cordon avec java, et devra innover une fois de plus.


Si google y est contraint (donc sous rserve qu'il perde son procs), et s'il arrive effectivement  rebondir et  innover (ce que l'on peut malgr tout esprer  ::D: ), je ne suis pas loin de croire que cela pourrait tre une bonne chose... Pour google et pour les dveloppeurs... Mais surement pas pour tous ceux qui ont tout mis sur Java ces dernire annes  ::aie::  

Personnellement, je m'en fous plus ou moins: je suis C++iste dans l'me... Mais cela n'empche que je reste ouvert aux autres langage  :;):  ::D: 



> Ou alors Oracle veut juste une part du gteau et des royalties sur Android , c'est possible aussi.


Ah, c'est plus que probable, en effet...

Ou bien, Oracle part simplement du fait que "mme si on parle ne mal de moi, on moins on parle de moi" et que donc une discussion comme celle-ci lui sert de pub, vu que les raisons que l'on aurait de parler d'Oracle autrement sont relativement limites (je me trompe peut-tre, mais, c'est derniers temps j'ai crois beaucoup plus de nouvelles qui parlaient d'Oracle  cause de sa reprise de Sun que de nouvelles qui en parlaient  cause de la sortie d'un nouvel outil... n'hsitez pas  me contredire  ::D: )  ::D:

----------


## Elendhil

> J'en viens presque  me poser une question idiote: vu que chaque contributeur  un projet open source reste malgr tout "propritaire" de la partie de code qu'il met en place, que se passerait-il si, se sentant logiquement ls par l'action d'oracle, tous les contributeurs extrieurs venaient  demander  oracle de retirer le code qu'il a fournis et de revenir  la version prcdente
> 
> Bien sur, s'il n'y a que deux ou trois (ou mme cent ou mille ) contributeurs qui le font, cela ne se remarquera pas outre mesure (allez, mettons que java reviendrait peut tre une ou deux versions en arrire ), mais si c'tait vraiment une raction gnrale et que TOUS prenait cette dcision...
> 
> Nous pourrions dire que Java en reviendrait ... ce qu'il tait avant que de passer en open-source, ou peu s'en faut, et donc  quelque chose au sujet duquel j'ai quelques mauvais souvenirs (en tant qu'utilisateur, et non en tant que dveloppeur).


Le langage java est pass open source aprs la version 1.6 ...  La prochaine "version" du langage sera fait en collaboration avec la communaut mais elle est pas encore sortie.

Donc le java telle que tu le connais aujourd'hui , "tout" viens de sun microsystems.

----------


## koala01

> Le langage java est pass open source aprs la version 1.6 ...  La prochaine "version" du langage sera fait en collaboration avec la communaut mais elle est pas encore sortie.
> 
> Donc le java telle que tu le connais aujourd'hui , "tout" viens de sun microsystems.


Au temps pour moi...

Il me semblait qu'il tait pass open source depuis beaucoup plus longtemps que cela, en fait...

----------


## Elendhil

Mais bon tu as pas tout  fait tord non plus ^^

A partir de la version 1.4 , c'est la java community process qui dcide des "spcifications" du langage qui est compos de divers socits et de fondations du monde du logiciel libre.

Mais le code source des apis java n'tais pas encore ouvert.

----------


## Uther

> J'en viens presque  me poser une question idiote: vu que chaque contributeur  un projet open source reste malgr tout "propritaire" de la partie de code qu'il met en place, que se passerait-il si, se sentant logiquement ls par l'action d'oracle, tous les contributeurs extrieurs venaient  demander  oracle de retirer le code qu'il a fournis et de revenir  la version prcdente


Non cela ne fonctionne pas comme cela.
Il y a deux coles pour grer la proprit des contributions : 
- Pour certains projets comme Linux, chaque contributeur est propritaire de son code. Un changement de licence de Linux est donc quasiment inenvisageable, car il parait impossible de contacter la totalit des contributeurs.
- D'autres projets demandent que les contributeurs abandonnent la proprit de leur code  l'entit qui organise le tout avant de l'intgrer. C'est le fonctionnement que Sun  choisi pour tous ses projets open source. Ainsi il reste le seul qui puisse changer la licence.

Mais peut importe le modle de proprit choisi, un changement de licence n'est pas rtroactif. 
Le propritaire d'un code peut tout a fait changer la licence de son code pour par exemple l'intgrer dans une application propritaire, ou pour vendre les prochaines versions de son logiciel. 
Mais le code dj publi restera libre et utilisable par tous.




> Oracle aurait peut tre du penser  cette consquence avant d'attaquer... mme si le risque de voir tous les dveloppeur open-source ragir de la sorte est, malheureusement, fort limit


Oracle n'est pas idiot, il y a forcment pens. Il a juste estim que le risque tait bien infrieur  ne rien faire. La situation de java n'tant pas brillante sur tous les tableaux: 
- JavaEE, tient bien la route mais reste clairement menac par .net.
- Sur le desktop, la guerre semble dj perdue depuis longtemps : Microsoft a russi  le tuer Java dans l'oeuf.
- Sur les Mobile, JavaME est pass en quelque annes de la techno de rfrence,  une techno compltement has been. 

Tout cela est clairement du au manque de ractivit de java qui n' pas su voluer assez vite. En reprenant la main seul, Oracle espre sans doute impulser une nouvelle dynamique  Java.




> Seulement, voil, Sun a implicitement (et mme plus ou moins explicitement, d'ailleurs) renonc  faire valoir le brevet en passant le produit de son dveloppement en open-source, et par voie de consquence au retour sur investissement que celui-ci lui assurait.


Non, la licence n'a pas t choisie au hasard Sun aurait trs bien pu choisir la GPL 3 pour librer Java, mais il a dlibrment choisi la GPL 2 parce qu'elle ne garantit rien au niveau des brevets.




> Je n'irai surement pas jusqu' dire que ce passage  l'open source est la cause du rachat de Sun par Oracle, mais je suis convaincu qu'il l'a, dans une certaine mesure (aussi minime soit-elle), facilit en privant finalement Sun d'une partie de ses sources de revenus.


Le passage  l'open-source n'a priv Sun d'aucun revenu : ses JDK et JRE ont toujours t gratuits.

----------


## Traroth2

> - l'OpenJDK est bien totalement libre(aussi bien la JVM, le compilateur que l'API) sous licence GPL+classpath exception


C'est justement tout le dbat. Oracle prtend que Java est couvert par des brevets. OpenJDK en est une implmentation, et serait donc galement couvert par ces brevets. Et ne serait donc pas libre du tout !

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est un peu plus compliqu que a. Oracle reconnait tout a fait que l'OpenJDK est libre sous licence GPL. 
> Mais la particularit de la GPL est qu'elle est dite virale. Si du code utilis sous GPL est modifi ou intgr  un autre code, le rsultat doit tre sous licence GPL. 
> S'il est avr que l'API d'Android  repris directement du code  l'OpenJDK, elle aurait du passer sous licence GPL.
> 
> Par contre ce qu'Oracle n'apprcie pas, c'est qu'il y ait d'autres implmentations de Java, sous des licences plus permissives que la GPL, comme c'est le cas d'Harmony(licence Apache) qui a servi de base  l'API de Google.
> En effet le business model de java repose en bonne partie sur la vente des droits d'utilisation de leur l'implmentation de rfrence  ceux qui souhaitent avoir une machine virtuelle non GPL.
> 
> C'est pour cela que Oracle refuse de fournir le TCK (la suite de test permetant d'obtenir la certification Java)  Harmony et attaque Google.


Les revendications d'Oracle ne portent pas,  ma connaissance, sur le non-respect de la GPL, mais bien sur la violation de brevets. Le but est videmment de toucher des royalties juteuses sur les ventes de tlphone Android.

----------


## Traroth2

> Salut,
> 
> Je n'ai, je dois l'avouer, pas lu l'ensemble de la discussion, mais...
> 
> J'en viens presque  me poser une question idiote: vu que chaque contributeur  un projet open source reste malgr tout "propritaire" de la partie de code qu'il met en place, que se passerait-il si, se sentant logiquement ls par l'action d'oracle, tous les contributeurs extrieurs venaient  demander  oracle de retirer le code qu'il a fournis et de revenir  la version prcdente


Aucune licence ne permet cela. Publier son code est dfinitif, on ne peut pas retirer ses contributions. Sinon, FirebirdSQL, par exemple n'existerait pas : Borland a publi le code d'Interbase avant de se raviser et de ne plus publier les versions ultrieures.

----------


## Uther

> C'est justement tout le dbat. Oracle prtend que Java est couvert par des brevets. OpenJDK en est une implmentation, et serait donc galement couvert par ces brevets. Et ne serait donc pas libre du tout !


Libert du code et brevet sont deux choses bien distinctes. 

Les brevets, s'il sont reconnus valides, ce qui est loin d'tre vident dans le cas de Java, peuvent il est vrai exposer les utilisateurs des implmentation de java (libres ou non)  des royalties dans des pays qui jugent ces brevets valides.
Mais au niveau de la proprit intellectuelle, il n'y a aucune contestation sur le fait que le code de l'OpenJDK soit libre.




> Les revendications d'Oracle ne portent pas,  ma connaissance, sur le non-respect de la GPL, mais bien sur la violation de brevets. Le but est videmment de toucher des royalties juteuses sur les ventes de tlphone Android.


En fait si.
On ne parlait plus de la plainte pour violation de brevets qui  mon avis n'aboutira pas, mais de la seconde plainte plus rcente et a mon avis plus srieuse qui porte sur du plagiat de code dans le SDK Android : lien

----------


## Traroth2

> Libert du code et brevet sont deux choses bien distinctes. 
> 
> Les brevets, s'il sont reconnus valides, ce qui est loin d'tre vident dans le cas de Java, peuvent il est vrai exposer les utilisateurs des implmentation de java (libres ou non)  des royalties dans des pays qui jugent ces brevets valides.
> Mais au niveau de la proprit intellectuelle, il n'y a aucune contestation sur le fait que le code de l'OpenJDK soit libre.


Un brevet ne serait donc pas de la proprit intellectuelle ? Une application pourrait tre libre alors qu'elle est couverte par des brevets et qu'un acteur unique peut dcider de son destin ? a n'a aucun sens...



> En fait si.
> On ne parlait plus de la plainte pour violation de brevets qui  mon avis n'aboutira pas, mais de la seconde plainte plus rcente et a mon avis plus srieuse qui porte sur du plagiat de code dans le SDK Android : lien


Le plagiat, en l'occurence, a veut dire violation du copyright. Mais il n'est question nulle part de la GPL. On peut consulter le texte de la plainte ici :

oraclegoog102710complaint

Le Count VIII parle particulirement de la violation de copyright (l'essentiel porte bien sur des brevets, comme je le disais plus haut), et ne fait nullement mention de la licence du code, mais bien du copyright d'Oracle.

Edit : tiens, le forum de dvp essaye d'intgrer le document scribd. Cool...

----------


## Uther

> Un brevet ne serait donc pas de la proprit intellectuelle ? Une application pourrait tre libre alors qu'elle est couverte par des brevets et qu'un acteur unique peut dcider de son destin ? a n'a aucun sens...


Pour moi oui, car sinon on peux dire qu'une application libre n'existe tout simplement pas. Toute application peut potentiellement tre menace par un brevet dormant.
De plus ces brevets ne sont applicables que dans certains pays.




> Le plagiat, en l'occurence, a veut dire violation du copyright.


En effet et mme les licences libre s'appuient juridiquement sur le copyright. Si tu enfreins la GPL, tu violes un copyright: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licence...NU#Le_copyleft




> Mais il n'est question nulle part de la GPL. On peut consulter le texte de la plainte ici :


Ton texte correspond  la plainte pour violation de brevets. 
Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait encore eu de plainte dpose pour plagiat. Oracle c'est pour le moment limit  des accusations publiques.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour moi oui, car sinon on peux dire qu'une application libre n'existe tout simplement pas. Toute application peut potentiellement tre menace par un brevet dormant.
> De plus ces brevets ne sont applicables que dans certains pays.


On ne parle pas de danger potentiel, mais effectif, ici.



> En effet et mme les licences libre s'appuient juridiquement sur le copyright. Si tu enfreins la GPL, tu violes un copyright: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licence...NU#Le_copyleft


Mais qui dit le contraire ? Ca ne veut pas dire que l'inverse est vrai.



> Ton texte correspond  la plainte pour violation de brevets. 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait encore eu de plainte dpose pour plagiat. Oracle c'est pour le moment limit  des accusations publiques.


Il n'y a qu'une seule plainte en cours, et c'est celle-ci. La partie sur le copyright, *comme je l'ai dj crit plus haut*, c'est le Count VIII.

----------


## lequebecois79

> Oracle n'est pas idiot, il y a forcment pens. Il a juste estim que le risque tait bien infrieur  ne rien faire. La situation de java n'tant pas brillante sur tous les tableaux: 
> - JavaEE, tient bien la route mais reste clairement menac par .net.
> - Sur le desktop, la guerre semble dj perdue depuis longtemps : Microsoft a russi  le tuer Java dans l'oeuf.
> - Sur les Mobile, JavaME est pass en quelque annes de la techno de rfrence,  une techno compltement has been.


suffit de regarder la demande pour java et .net, java est encore trs loin devant

avec Java tu disposes de nombreux choix et cela  tout les niveaux que tu n'as absolument pas en .net

il y a absolument aucune menace de JavaEE, face  .net et ce pour 

niveau desktop, c'est pu vraiment l'avenir, le web si
ta encore une fois regarder les offres d'emploie, c'est majoritairement du web

JavaME reste malgr tout la techno qui permet de faire fonctionner un programme sur le plus de mobile possible

----------


## B.AF

> le web si
> ta encore une fois regarder les offres d'emploie, c'est majoritairement du web


C'est magnifique comme phrase  ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

> JavaME reste malgr tout la techno qui permet de faire fonctionner un programme sur le plus de mobile possible


Avec l'avnement des smartphones, JavaME est mort depuis belle lurette... Ceux qui veulent un tlphone avec des applis ont un smartphone, les autres ont un tlphone portable simple et ne savent mme pas qu'on peut installer des applications supplmentaires qui sont bien gnralement d'une qualit mdiocre.

----------


## gtraxx

Pour le moment Oracle fait pas mal de btise, dj il vire le projet openoffice et en plus il dmontre parfaitement que java n'est pas si libre que sa.
Des glands je vous dit, donc faire du java = evil  ::aie::  car le code est donc propritaire.
Oracle s'amuse  dmanteler tous les projets opens source disponible ds qu'il devient intressant la preuve avec openoffice, puis bientt ce sera le tour de mysql et puis quoi encore.

----------


## Traroth2

> Avec l'avnement des smartphones, JavaME est mort depuis belle lurette... Ceux qui veulent un tlphone avec des applis ont un smartphone, les autres ont un tlphone portable simple et ne savent mme pas qu'on peut installer des applications supplmentaires qui sont bien gnralement d'une qualit mdiocre.


Je te conseille de te renseigner sur le dveloppement pour blackberry. C'est du 100% JavaME...

----------


## FailMan

> Je te conseille de te renseigner sur le dveloppement pour blackberry. C'est du 100% JavaME...


Et c'est parce que c'est du 100% JavaME que a en fait un langage populaire ? C'est un langage adopt par UN constructeur pour 3 tlphones qui se battent en duel. Sans compter que le nombre d'applications semble pas rellement imposant...

Et JavaME, on a vu ce que a donnait...

----------


## Traroth2

> Et c'est parce que c'est du 100% JavaME que a en fait un langage populaire ? C'est un langage adopt par UN constructeur pour 3 tlphones qui se battent en duel. Sans compter que le nombre d'applications semble pas rellement imposant...
> 
> Et JavaME, on a vu ce que a donnait...


De trs nombreux tlphones sont compatibles JavaME. Mias pour les Blackberry, c'est la plateforme de prdilection. Tu disais, dans le message auquel je rpondais, que JavaME tait "mort". A l'vidence, *non* !
Ce dont je suis le premier  me plaindre, parce que c'est effectivement un framework... disons... perfectible.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu disais, dans le message auquel je rpondais, que JavaME tait "mort".


C'est vrai que je me suis emport, j'aurai d dire que c'est plus rellement en vogue aujourd'hui (il suffit de voir le succs de l'iPhone et d'Android) : il suffit que RIM lche JavaME pour qu'il se retrouve cantonn aux mobiles "classiques", sur lesquelles les applications sont gnralement d'une qualit mdiocre.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Google dment avoir copi du code Java dans Android*
*Et rejette la faute sur les tiers ayant particip au dveloppement de lOS mobile*

*Mise  jour du 12/11/2010 par Hinault romaric*


Google nie la plainte dpos contre lui par oracle laccusant davoir copi du code Java et utilis des API propritaires dans lOS mobile Android.

Selon un dpt du tribunal rendu public mercredi  lUS District Court de Californie les  avocats de Google nient les faits et renvoient la faute sur les tiers ayant travaill sur Android.

 Toute utilisation dans la plate-forme Android dlment qui font lobjet de droits dauteur a t faite par des tiers  linsu de Google, et Google nest pas responsable de cette utilisation , ont crit les avocats de Google dans leur dfense.

Pour mmoire la firme de Larry Ellison avait port plainte contre Mountain View en Aot dernier laccusant de violation de brevets sur le langage Java. Accusation rejete par Google qui la qualifie  sans fondement  (lire ci-avant)

Le dpt note galement qu'Androd peut tre librement tlcharg et les dveloppeurs sont libres de modifier son code source.

Oracle voudrait obtenir une injonction afin dempcher Google de violer ses brevets et obtenir des dommages et intrts tripl, laffaire pourrait aboutir  un procs en octobre prochain selon un document dpos mercredi. Lordre doit tre discut lors dune confrence de gestion de cas prvue le 18 novembre.


*Source* : Dpt du tribunal de LUS district Court 


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  La dposition de Google fera-t-elle du tort  ses partenaires ? La situation actuelle menace-t-elle lavenir du deuxime OS Mobile le plus populaire ?

----------


## kedare

Ca commence  devenir lassant :/

----------


## cbleas

C'est pas moi M'sieur c'est un de mes employs.

----------


## air-dex

Je serai Google, je profiterai de l'occasion pour passer de Java  Go pour le dveloppement d'Android. Comme a, Oracle n'aurait rien et ne pourrait rien rclamer du tout. Ca donnerait galement un peu d'intert  Google Go.

@Hinault Romaric : la dernire actu de ce thread est prsente deux fois en premire page.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> @Hinault Romaric : la dernire actu de ce thread est prsente deux fois en premire page.


Merci de l'avoir signal. C'est corrig maintenant.

----------


## Uther

> Je serai Google, je profiterai de l'occasion pour passer de Java  Go pour le dveloppement d'Android. Comme a, Oracle n'aurait rien et ne pourrait rien rclamer du tout. Ca donnerait galement un peu d'intert  Google Go.


Je pense qu'ils ont du y penser pendant 30 secondes, mais c'est juste inenvisageable  court terme. 
Dj il faudrait migrer toutes les applis d'Android qui dpendent de la DavlikVM, ensuite il faudrait trouver un moyen diplomatique d'expliquer  tout les dveloppeur qu'ils doivent refaire leur application, et apprendre un nouveau langage en bonus ....

----------


## FailMan

Surtout que go n'est pas rellement adapt  ce genre d'applications. go n'est-il pas un langage plus adapt  la programmation systme et aux petits scripts, qu' l'criture d'un OS complet ?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Je serai Google, je profiterai de l'occasion pour passer de Java  Go pour le dveloppement d'Android. Comme a, Oracle n'aurait rien et ne pourrait rien rclamer du tout. Ca donnerait galement un peu d'intert  Google Go.


Comme quoi finalement les solutions fermes comme Apple et son Iphone ont du bon, aprs l'investissement dans le langage le risque est plus petit qu'avec le libre( ou suppos comme tel).

----------


## Uther

> Surtout que go n'est pas rellement adapt  ce genre d'applications. go n'est-il pas un langage plus adapt  la programmation systme et aux petits scripts, qu' l'criture d'un OS complet ?


Il ne s'agit pas de reprogrammer tout l'OS. L'OS Android repose principalement sur du GNU/Linux et est donc majoritairement programm en C.

Je pense que "le langage Go" serait techniquement capable de remplacer "le langage Java" sur android. Par contre il faudrait lui adjoindre une API aussi fournie que l'API actuelle du SDK. 

Le gros problme est que Google peut difficilement faire machine arrire maintenant qu'Android est si bien install. Je pense qu'Oracle a clairement attendu le bon moment pour porter plainte.

----------


## FailMan

> Comme quoi finalement les solutions fermes comme Apple et son Iphone ont du bon, aprs l'investissement dans le langage le risque est plus petit qu'avec le libre( ou suppos comme tel).


Pas forcment, si ce n'est pas une entreprise externe qui te met des btons dans les roues, a peut trs bien tre ton propre constructeur.




> Il ne s'agit pas de reprogrammer tout l'OS. L'OS Android repose principalement sur du GNU/Linux et est donc majoritairement programm en C.


Autant pour moi, merci pour les prcisions  :;):  . Toujours est-il que je vois mal les gens faire du Go pour dvelopper pour Android. J'en ai fait un tout tout tout petit peu, et a ne me semble pas du tout tre un langage fait pour raliser des applications pour mobiles. De plus, si il venait  tre implant, il faudrait que Google fasse de sacrs coups de communication, Go c'est pas trs trs connu.

----------


## jayfaze

Avec S.A.P pour l'affaire tomorowNow, Oracle est chaud en ce moment, ca leur fait de belles rentrees d'argent en perspective  ::D: 

Enfin, avant je conaissais Oracle que par OracleDB, maintenant je vois mieux leur mentalite.

----------


## Joker-eph

> Comme quoi finalement les solutions fermes comme Apple et son Iphone ont du bon, aprs l'investissement dans le langage le risque est plus petit qu'avec le libre( ou suppos comme tel).



J'ai du mal  voir en quoi le fait d'tre dans un monde propritaire peut te garantir de ne pas enfreindre de brevet ???

----------


## _skip

> Le gros problme est que Google peut difficilement faire machine arrire maintenant qu'Android est si bien install. Je pense qu'Oracle a clairement attendu le bon moment pour porter plainte.


+1
Surtout que pouvoir compter sur la communaut trs active des dveloppeurs java tait sans doute stratgique pour google.

----------


## air-dex

> Je pense qu'ils ont du y penser pendant 30 secondes, mais c'est juste inenvisageable  court terme. 
> Dj il faudrait migrer toutes les applis d'Android qui dpendent de la DavlikVM, ensuite il faudrait trouver un moyen diplomatique d'expliquer  tout les dveloppeur qu'ils doivent refaire leur application, et apprendre un nouveau langage en bonus ....


+1. Tout passer de Java  Go pour GingerBread ou HoneyComb relve de l'utopie.

Mais intgrer progressivement Go  partir de Honeycomb pour mettre  terme Dalvik  la retraite (version 3.0 ? 4.0 ?) serait plus intelligent. Le seul problme serait au niveau de l'image o Google donnerait l'impression de s'Appleiser avec le contrle du langage de programmation et perdrait l'image d'acteur du libre qu'il se plait  donner.

----------


## vohu57

je suis trs content d'avoir t rfractaire de JAVA depuis le dbut :p

On a des nouvelles de tout a ???

----------


## Julien Bodin

De toutes faons dans le pire des cas ils vont lcher un gros paquet de bl et seront tranquilles aprs.
C'est pas comme si ils en manquaient.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Affaire Oracle  Android : Google  nouveau accus d'avoir copi du code Java* 
*Par un expert des questions de copyright et de l'open-source*

*Mise  jour du 24/01/11*


Le procs entre Oracle et Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android touche des questions trs techniques, aussi bien en programmation (quel code a t repris, chang, comment, etc.), qu'en droit pur (licences, droits de la proprit, droit de reproduction, etc.)

Un expert  a priori indpendant - de ces questions vient de publier une analyse dans laquelle il affirme avoir relev 43 exemples dans lesquels Google aurait ouvertement copi du code Java sans les permissions ncessaires. Ces exemples concernent Android 2.2 et Android 2.3.

Cet expert, Florian Mueller, qui est par ailleurs un soutien du logiciel libre, ajoute que 37 fichiers d'Android possderaient une notice qui affirme noir sur blanc qu'ils sont la proprits de Sun. Mais, souligne-t-il, le fait de l'crire ne permettrait en rien  Google de changer la licence de distribution, ce qu'il aurait fait : _ Peu importe ce que Google peut dire, l'en-tte avec le copyright [de Sun] est tout sauf une permission de redistribuer le code sous une licence Apache_ .

La nature et l'importance de ces fichiers et de ces extraits de code voqus par Florian Mueller font nanmoins dbat.

Il s'agirait, pour les dfenseurs de Google, de fichiers tests ou en rapport avec des drivers audio natifs trs particuliers. La plupart de ces extraits de code seraient d'ailleurs ou vont tre effacs et ne seraient pas livrs dans les versions finales d'Android.

Un argument que Florian Mueller balaye. Pour lui, ces codes ont t distribu dans Android 2.2 et 2.3. Et certains toucheraient  la scurit mme du systme. Il affirme galement que le fait de retirer du code qui aurait enfreint des copyrights n'efface pas l'infraction. Au mieux, le retirer permettra de rduire le montant des dommages et intrets.

Ces accusations vont dans le sens des documents qu'Oracle a communiqus  la justice. Documents dans lesquels il dresse la liste des extraits de code que Google aurait reproduits sans autorisation lgale.

Une accusation que Google avait juge infonde avant de rejeter la faute sur des tiers ayant particip au dveloppement de lOS mobile (lire ci-avant).


*Source* : Billet de Florian Mueller

----------


## Neko

> Un expert  *a priori indpendant* - de ces questions vient de publier une analyse dans laquelle...


Non, mais il est bien pay par quelqu'un ce mec. Quelqu'un qui a forcement un truc  gagner sur l'affaire. Je pense pas qu'il ai fait des recherches juste par-ce qu'il s'ennuyait un Week-end.

----------


## Uther

Il est peut-tre mandat par le tribunal.

----------


## pseudocode

> Un argument que Florian Mueller balaye. Pour lui, ces codes ont t distribu dans Android 2.2 et 2.3. Et certains toucheraient  la scurit mme du systme. Il affirme galement que le fait de retirer du code qui aurait enfreint des copyrights n'efface pas l'infraction.


Mme si Google gagne l'affaire d'un point de vue purement lgal, j'aurai toujours  du mal  considrer que Dalvik n'est pas une copie de Java.

----------


## Neko

> Il est peut-tre mandat par le tribunal.


Ce serait tonnant qu'il ai droit de parler d'une affaire en cours alors

----------


## notia

> Je serai Google, je profiterai de l'occasion pour passer de Java  Go pour le dveloppement d'Android. Comme a, Oracle n'aurait rien et ne pourrait rien rclamer du tout. Ca donnerait galement un peu d'intert  Google Go.


Si infraction il y a eu a ne l'effacera pas.

----------


## Uther

A priori, Ils s'orientent plutt vers le C++. Mais c'est sur que Go pourrait faire un langage fort sympathique pour avoir quelque chose de plus cadr que le C++.

----------


## Marco46

> Mme si Google gagne l'affaire d'un point de vue purement lgal, j'aurai toujours  du mal  considrer que Dalvik n'est pas une copie de Java.


a s'appelle une implmentation, pas une copie.

----------


## Traroth2

Comme tous les sites de news l'ont dj indiqu, cette accusation est fantaisiste. Les fichiers incrimins ont t pour certains uploads indment sur le gestionnaire de version d'Android, sans tre intgrs au code, soit sont des fichiers de test que Sun avait  priori laiss en libre accs afin que tout le monde puisse s'en servir (si j'ai bien compris, le header des fichiers originaux a t supprim, ce qui est mal, mais qui peut tre arrang facilement). Dans tous les cas, impossible de retrouver ce code sur un terminal Android !

Les accusations d'Oracle sont de plus en plus tires par les cheveux. C'est bien, a veut dire qu'on s'achemine vers une conclusion !

----------


## pseudocode

> a s'appelle une implmentation, pas une copie.


Bah non, justement ce n'est pas une implmentation de la plateforme Java au sens lgal du terme. C'est d'ailleurs la cause tout ce remue mnage.

1. Google cre une VM nomme Dalvik
2. Sun dit que Dalvik n'implmente pas toutes la spec Java (librairies graphiques notamment), et que donc la licence Java ne peut lui tre accord
3. Google dit que Dalvik n'est pas une implmentation de Java, donc pas besoin de licence de la part de Oracle/Sun
4. Oracle/Sun dit que Dalvik contient des fichiers sous licence SUN => viole la licence orginale
5. Google dit que les fichiers ne font pas partie de Dalvik

A mon avis, le prochain coups c'est :

6. Oracle/Sun dit que Dalvik viole des brevets Java.

----------


## Uther

> 1. Google cre une VM nomme Dalvik
> 2. Sun dit que Dalvik n'implmente pas toutes la spec Java (librairies graphiques notamment), et que donc la licence Java ne peut lui tre accord
> 3. Google dit que Dalvik n'est pas une implmentation de Java, donc pas besoin de licence de la part de Oracle/Sun
> 4. Oracle/Sun dit que Dalvik contient des fichiers sous licence SUN => viole la licence orginale
> 5. Google dit que les fichiers ne font pas partie de Dalvik
> 
> A mon avis, le prochain coups c'est :
> 
> 6. Oracle/Sun dit que Dalvik viole des brevets Java.


C'est presque a, sauf qu'il faut remplacer l'tape 2 par l'tape 6: Oracle n'a jamais refus la licence pour la bonne raison que Google ne l'a jamais demande, par contre il a attaqu Google pour violation de brevets avant mme de se rendre compte qu'il y avait des portions de code douteuses dans le SDK d'Android.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est presque a, sauf qu'il faut remplacer l'tape 2 par l'tape 6: Oracle n'a jamais refus la licence pour la bonne raison que Google ne l'a jamais demande, par contre il a attaqu Google pour violation de brevets avant mme de se rendre compte qu'il y avait des portions de code douteuses dans le SDK d'Android.


Oui, c'est possible. A force de regarder TF1, je finis par trouver normal de mlanger l'ordre des pisodes.  ::aie::

----------


## ratomms

C'est un peu du "making money" tout a. Pourquoi,  l'poque o SUN n'est pas encore rachet par Oracle, on se fiche du brevet. Mais vu la russite d'Android, Oracle traine Google au tribunal.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Android : Oracle muscle sa plainte contre Google*
*Et dclare que 8 fichiers du code dAndroid sont du code Oracle dcompil*

*Mise  jour du 24/02/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Nouvel pisode dans laffaire opposant Oracle et Google sur lutilisation de Java dans Android.

Lanalyse de lexpert en logiciels libres Florian Mueller qui affirmait que Google aurait ouvertement copi du code Java sans les permissions ncessaires dans Android 2.2 et 2.3 (lire ci-avant) a permis  Oracle de muscler un peu plus sa plainte contre Google.

Oracle a en effet adress une nouvelle dposition au juge de la cour fdrale Williams Alsup pour apporter des preuves supplmentaires dans cette affaire.

Cette dposition rvle quOracle aurait identifi 51 portions de code et des API Java sous licence (soit environ 1/3 des API Java) que Google aurait ouvertement copi sans aucune permission.

Oracle en conclue que  Google a fond le code dAndroid sur les spcificits de centaines de fichiers Java protgs appartenant  Oracle. Au moins huit fichiers de code source dAndroid sont du code dcompils dOracle .

Oracle aurait prsent lun de ces fichiers qui couvre six pages de code dans sa nouvelle dposition. Les six autres auraient t identifis par Floriant Muller.

 

Google n'a pas encore ragi  cette nouvelle dposition


*Source* : La dposition dOracle (au format PDF)

----------


## Traroth2

Donc 1/3 des API Java d'Android seraient copies du JDK ? Difficile  croire, puisque Google a toujours dit qu'ils avaient utilis le code d'Harmony. La question est : pourquoi n'auraient-ils *pas* utilis le code d'Harmony ?

----------


## Godestiny

Non mais il faut qu'ils arrtent Oracle l srieusement! Il polluent java un max, c'est mon langage prfr mais l j'ai bien l'impression que a va changer  cause d'Oracle. Ils ont dj perdu Apache, ils veulent perdre google maintenant?

----------


## eclesia

> Non mais il faut qu'ils arrtent Oracle l srieusement! Il polluent java un max, c'est mon langage prfr mais l j'ai bien l'impression que a va changer  cause d'Oracle. Ils ont dj perdu Apache, ils veulent perdre google maintenant?


Bienvenue au club, tu n'es pas le premier et sans doute pas le dernier non plus. C'tait mon language prfr pendant les six dernieres annes.

----------


## Aiekick

> C'est vraiment prjudiciable aux dveloppeurs Java si les entreprises hsitent maintenant  dvelopper en Java  cause de la peur d'un procs.


Bienvenue dans l'univers des brevets !

Les brevets ont toujours t un frein au dveloppement technologique.

----------


## Lutarez

> C'tait mon language prfr pendant les six dernieres annes.


Cette phrase me taraude lgrement : depuis que cette affaire a commenc, on peut voir un peu partout des dveloppeurs "abandonns" Java pour d'autres langages / technologies.

Je me demandais donc vers quelle solution les dveloppeurs Java se tournent pour s'loigner de l'influence d'Oracle. Une ide ?

----------


## nicorama

> Je me demandais donc vers quelle solution les dveloppeurs Java se tournent pour s'loigner de l'influence d'Oracle. Une ide ?


Groovy  ::ccool:: 
Eventuellement Scala.

----------


## pseudocode

> Je me demandais donc vers quelle solution les dveloppeurs Java se tournent pour s'loigner de l'influence d'Oracle. Une ide ?


Dans mes rves, ca serait de reprendre le concept de Java en mlangeant le langage Vala + un runtime LLVM  ::salive:: 

Mais bon, dans la ralit, je dporte les dveloppement sur C# cot Windows et C++/Vala cot Linux.

----------


## Lutarez

> Groovy 
> Eventuellement Scala.


Si je ne m'abuse, Scala et Groovy sont tous les deux bass sur la JVM. De plus, le langage Java n'est pas brevet en lui-mme. Donc au final, c'est toujours le mme problme non ?

Vala semble tre une solution plutt allchante d'aprs ce que j'ai pu en voir depuis quelques temps.
Je suis trs loin d'tre un expert en VM, mais il me semble que la version 2.8.1 de Mono embarque une LLVM exprimentale. Je pense que cela peut tre une piste intressante, surtout pour les portages d'applications, et malgr les dfauts de Mono...

----------


## Uther

> Bienvenue dans l'univers des brevets !
> 
> Les brevets ont toujours t un frein au dveloppement technologique.


Sauf que la il n'y a pas qu'un problme de brevet(qui eux sont en effet un frein au dveloppement technologique  mon avis) mais aussi un problme de plagiat de code source qui serait pour le coup incontestablement condamnable.

----------


## Aiekick

C'est pas le mme principe ? A savoir le droit d'auteur ?

Les deux sont condamnable juridiquement, mais est ce la meilleur chose a faire pour le dveloppement technologique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pas le mme principe ? A savoir le droit d'auteur ?


Non, le copyright c'est le droit d'auteur, les brevets c'est la proprit industrielle.




> Les deux sont condamnable juridiquement, mais est ce la meilleur chose a faire pour le dveloppement technologique.


Euh.... Le copyright c'est quand mme la base de tout dveloppement au contraire, qui empche une copie pure et simple du travail d'autrui. Aprs, ca t'empche pas de t'inspirer du concept pour faire ton propre travail. Un peu comme un artiste (le copyright tant sur les uvres d'esprit  la base  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## cbleas

> Non mais il faut qu'ils arrtent Oracle l srieusement! Il polluent java un max, c'est mon langage prfr mais l j'ai bien l'impression que a va changer  cause d'Oracle. Ils ont dj perdu Apache, ils veulent perdre google maintenant?


le problme est plus que le libre est pour les developpeurs une manire de vivre mais pour les socits un moyen de faire de l'argent. les dirigeant de sun qui je pense taient grassement pays ont profit largement de la communaut open source puis on vendu. Oracle aujourd'hui n'auraient certainement pas pay si il ne pouvait pas en tirer du profit.
Qu'elle est le problme pour Oracle de perdre Google?  part perdre un concurrent si puissant. Google n'est pas le copain du libre il est le profiteur principal de ce systme c'est tout.

----------


## pseudocode

> le problme est plus que le libre est pour les developpeurs une manire de vivre mais pour les socits un moyen de faire de l'argent. les dirigeant de sun qui je pense taient grassement pays ont profit largement de la communaut open source puis on vendu. Oracle aujourd'hui n'auraient certainement pas pay si il ne pouvait pas en tirer du profit.
> Qu'elle est le problme pour Oracle de perdre Google?  part perdre un concurrent si puissant. Google n'est pas le copain du libre il est le profiteur principal de ce systme c'est tout.


"logiciel open-source" et "logiciel libre" sont deux concepts diffrents.

Des entreprises  but lucratifs comme Google et Sun ont fait beaucoup pour le mouvement open-source.

Le mouvement "logiciel libre", c'est une autre histoire. Une entreprise  but lucratif  trs peu d'intrts financiers  rendre "libre" un logiciel qui est son coeur de mtier. Par contre, elle  un intrt marketing  rendre "libre" un produit d'appel (client, SDK, ...).

----------


## Uther

> C'est pas le mme principe ? A savoir le droit d'auteur ?
> 
> Les deux sont condamnable juridiquement, mais est ce la meilleur chose a faire pour le dveloppement technologique.


Non c'est trs diffrent :

Le code est protg par le droit d'auteur. Recopier un code sans autorisation pour s'en attribuer la paternit est un plagiat et tout le monde, y compris les dfenseurs du libre sont d'accord l dessus. Les logiciels libres sont eux aussi couverts par le droit d'auteur. Ils accordent juste une autorisation de rutiliser leur code (plus ou moins large selon la licence).

Par contre, les brevets permettent de protger des processus industriels (donc pour l'informatique des algorithmes). Mme si on crit son code de zro, si on risque d'effectuer des oprations couvertes par un brevet.

----------


## eclesia

> Cette phrase me taraude lgrement : depuis que cette affaire a commenc, on peut voir un peu partout des dveloppeurs "abandonns" Java pour d'autres langages / technologies.
> 
> Je me demandais donc vers quelle solution les dveloppeurs Java se tournent pour s'loigner de l'influence d'Oracle. Une ide ?


Difficile question, mais comme il ne reste que deux *J*VM, apple ne developpant plus la sienne, harmony ne sera jamais certifi, ibm a arrt le developpement de la sienne pour aller sur openjdk, google qui est en proces. Bref il reste nous reste quoi ? OracleJDK et OpenJDK (que l'on devrait renommer en OracleJDK-Express quand on voit que la quasi totalit des mails qui transite sur la mailing list sont signs ....@oracle.com)

Difficile a dire, j'ai explor plusieurs des alternatives dont on entend parler, notamment Scala, Fantom, Groovy, Fortress, Python.
je ne suis pas fan des languages dynamic donc groovy et python malgres que python soit sympathique car il est le seul qui ne necessite pas obligatoirement de jvm. Scala/Fantom intgre deja trop de sucre syntaxique, ca les rends indigeste en plus de quoi il ne marche que sur une jvm. Idem pour fortress qui a des concepts interessant mais reste sur jvm.

Le probleme n'est pas tant le language mais plutot la JVM elle meme. Oracle a couper l'arbre de la _philosophie open-source_ a la racine, donc quoi qu'on fasse, tant que ca reste sur la jvm c'est comme donner un coup d'epe dans l'eau.

Donc je suis aller voir plus loin, et plus loin on trouve Mono, Parrot VM et Apache Harmony.
- *Mono* c'est pour rsum l'ecosystem dotnet donc c'est correct, c'est meme en l'tat actuelle plus 'libre' que l'ecosystem java. C# au moins est une specification ISO donc personne ne peut plus le voler.
- *Apache Harmony*, ce projet de jvm a perdu beaucoup de developpeur ses derniers mois, et comme elle ne sera jamais certifie comme une jvm. Il y aura forcement un changement d'objectif qui va s'operer, dans quel sens ? ca ... il faut encore attendre. mais a surveiller.
- *Parrot VM*, ca a tait la bonne surprise se projet, une VM qui se veut neutre vis a vis des languages et existe sur plusieurs systemes. c'est la vm de reference pour perl et lua. meme si ses deux languages ne m'attirent pas, la vm elle semble offrir un gros potentiel.

sinon C ou C++ reste toujours des bonnes alternatives.

----------


## Elepole

Je comprend toujours pas ce qu'Oracle tente de faire: le procs Google leur fait un max de mauvaise pub et donc dcourage peu a peu les entreprise de faire du java, je doute que les "recette" du procs Google (s'il y'en a) pourront compenser les perte probable sur le long terme.  ::?:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je comprend toujours pas ce qu'Oracle tente de faire: le procs Google leur fait un max de mauvaise pub et donc dcourage peu a peu les entreprise de faire du java, je doute que les "recette" du procs Google (s'il y'en a) pourront compenser les perte probable sur le long terme.


Disons qu'ils ont rcupr Java en paquet avec Sun. Mais ils doivent tre plus intresss par certains autres produits de Sun que par Java. Du moins, pas tant que celui-ci ne sera pas intgralement propritaire, et ils veulent tendre vers a.

----------


## ratomms

L srieusement, Oracle devient un blocage au dveloppement de la technologie open source. a me choque beaucoup pour l'avenir de ce langage.

----------


## tchayapluk

Bonjour... a deviens dbile ces histoires de brevets.
On m'a appris "ya longtemps" que les mmes problmes gnrent les mmes solutions. Qu'y a-t-il d'anormal qu'un langage gnre des solutions trs proches pour un mme problme ???
Si un langage n'est fait que pour ne rien faire ????  quoi sert-il ?
on n'est pas loin du temps ou pour ouvrir sa fermeture clair il faudra payer des royalties....
Maintenant tout "dposeur" de brevet est un "crateur"  ::mouarf::  ::aie:: 
On nous recompile des "recompils dj" et ca deviens de la cration "hadopi"
Pauvre Monde !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bonjour... a deviens dbile ces histoires de brevets.


C'est pas une histoire de brevet ici, mais de plagiat pur et simple.
Il y a des codes sources qui ont t pomps et integrs par Google dans leur propre code, comparaison de _sources_ (et non d'excutables)  l'appui.

Mme si le droit des brevets logiciels n'existait pas, on serait dans une situation identique, c'est le droit d'auteur (plagiat) qui est applicable ici.

----------


## kpouer

> La libre utilisation des brevets de Sun/Oracle est accorde si, et seulement si, la JVM implmente 100% des spcifications de SUN (ni plus, ni mois). Comme par exemple OpenJDK.
> 
> Google a dlibrment choisi de ne pas tre compatible avec les spcifications de Java (--> projet Dalvik), ils ne sont donc pas autoriss  utiliser les technologies brevetes.


Justement je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec cette analyse. J'avais cherch ce fichier, PolicyNodeImpl dans les sources du jdk et dans le jdk 6 distribu par Oracle lui mme, il y a bien un header GPL, alors oui Oracle aurait pu mettre un GPL plus des restrictions (et encore a serait plus vraiment du GPL) mais dans le header gpl que j'ai vu il 'y avait rien de tem donc pour moi ce fichier est bien Gpl et c'est tout. Donc je vois pas trop sur quelle base Oracle rale. De plus accuser google d'avoir dcompil est idiot vu que les sources sont dispo faudrait tre con pour s'embter.

----------


## Uther

La licence GPL autorise en effet Google a rutiliser du code de l'OpenJDK. Mais la GPL tant une licence de copyleft fort, elle oblige  ce que le rsultat soit galement sous GPL et Sun/Oracle ne doit pas tre dcrdit. 
Visiblement, a n'est pas le cas.

Il y a aussi le problme des brevets. tre parfaitement conforme au droit d'auteur ne signifie pas que l'on ne peut-tre poursuivi pour violation de brevet. Et Oracle se rserve le droit d'attaquer pour violation de brevet les implmentations non conformes de la JVM comme Davlik.

----------


## kpouer

L je dis oui pourquoi pas, si le code est GPL, les dclinaisons de Google doivent l'tre aussi et Oracle a le droit de se plaindre si elles ne le sont pas.
Mais de ce que je comprend Oracle ne demande pas  Google de publier en GPL, a vrai dire j'ai du mal a comprendre ce qu'ils veulent ( part gagner des sous et emmerder un concurrent potentiel).
Mais accuser google d'avoir dcompil ces classes de l'api Java alors mme qu'Oracle en distribue les sources, c'est vraiment curieux, on se demande bien pourquoi Google se casserait la tte  faire a. Et surtout tant que Google publie en GPL, a ne devrait poser aucun problme.

----------


## pseudocode

> L je dis oui pourquoi pas, si le code est GPL, les dclinaisons de Google doivent l'tre aussi et Oracle a le droit de se plaindre si elles ne le sont pas.
> Mais de ce que je comprend Oracle ne demande pas  Google de publier en GPL, a vrai dire j'ai du mal a comprendre ce qu'ils veulent ( part gagner des sous et emmerder un concurrent potentiel).
> Mais accuser google d'avoir dcompil ces classes de l'api Java alors mme qu'Oracle en distribue les sources, c'est vraiment curieux, on se demande bien pourquoi Google se casserait la tte  faire a. Et surtout tant que Google publie en GPL, a ne devrait poser aucun problme.


Rappel des faits :

1. Google sort "sa" version optimise de Java pour Android : Dalvik

2. Sun dclare que ce n'est pas du Java car ca n'implmente pas 100% des specs... et donc de les menacer de poursuites si Google ne rend par Dalvik 100% compatible Java

3. Google dclare alors que Dalvik n'est pas une implmentation de Java, et qu'il n'a donc pas de raison de se conformer au specs de Java.

4. Oracle/Sun affirme que Dalvik est bien une implmentation de Java, en apportant pour preuve que des fichiers sources de Dalvik sont les memes que ceux de OpenJDK.

a suivre...

----------


## Elepole

> Rappel des faits :
> 
> 1. Google sort "sa" version optimise de Java pour Android : Dalvik
> 
> 2. Sun dclare que ce n'est pas du Java car ca n'implmente pas 100% des specs... et donc de les menacer de poursuites si Google ne rend par Dalvik 100% compatible Java
> 
> 3. Google dclare alors que Dalvik n'est pas une implmentation de Java, et qu'il n'a donc pas de raison de se conformer au specs de Java.
> 
> 4. Oracle/Sun affirme que Dalvik est bien une implmentation de Java, en apportant pour preuve que des fichiers sources de Dalvik sont les memes que ceux de OpenJDK.
> ...


Et donc logiquement google est en tord ...
En fait c'est toutes la stratgie commercial mise en place autour de java depuis lpoque Sun qui est le vrai problme ici ?

----------


## kpouer

> Rappel des faits :
> 
> 1. Google sort "sa" version optimise de Java pour Android : Dalvik
> 
> 2. Sun dclare que ce n'est pas du Java car ca n'implmente pas 100% des specs... et donc de les menacer de poursuites si Google ne rend par Dalvik 100% compatible Java
> 
> 3. Google dclare alors que Dalvik n'est pas une implmentation de Java, et qu'il n'a donc pas de raison de se conformer au specs de Java.
> 
> 4. Oracle/Sun affirme que Dalvik est bien une implmentation de Java, en apportant pour preuve que des fichiers sources de Dalvik sont les memes que ceux de OpenJDK.
> ...


Je suis d'accord sur tous tes points, et Oracle a peut-tre raison sur le fait que Google viole des licences ou des brevets en faisant une implmentation bancale de java ne respectant pas tout ce qu'il faudrait.
Mais sur la dcompilation de ces classes a reste totalement idiot puisque ce sont des classes GPL, Google (et n'importe qui d'autre) a le droit de les utiliser pour en faire ce qu'ils veulent, y compris une appli que ne serait pas une JVM, tant que leur projet reste GPL.

----------


## Uther

> Mais de ce que je comprend Oracle ne demande pas  Google de publier en GPL, a vrai dire j'ai du mal a comprendre ce qu'ils veulent ( part gagner des sous et emmerder un concurrent potentiel).
> Mais accuser google d'avoir dcompil ces classes de l'api Java alors mme qu'Oracle en distribue les sources, c'est vraiment curieux, on se demande bien pourquoi Google se casserait la tte  faire a. Et surtout tant que Google publie en GPL, a ne devrait poser aucun problme.


Le code sourse n'etant pas totalement identique entre la version d'Oracle et de Google, il semble qu'il y ait bien eu dcompilation.
Peut-tre qu'il s'agit des parties du JDK d'Oracle/Sun qui n'ont pas t reverses a l'OpenJDK, quoique les source des JDK/JRE proprios sont quand mme disponible (sans droit de rutilisation). 
Mais le plus probable est que les imbciles qui ont fait a, ont dcompil sans se poser la question de si les sources taient disponible (rigolez pas, j'ai dj vu faire a) ou en esprant que les similarit entre code original et code dcompil passeraient inaperues. 

De toute faon qu'il s'agisse de code dcompil ou de code source libre, s'il est utilis en infraction a la licence, juridiquement cela revient exactement au mme.




> 4. Oracle/Sun affirme que Dalvik est bien une implmentation de Java, en apportant pour preuve que des fichiers sources de Dalvik sont les memes que ceux de OpenJDK.


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce dernier point. 
Le fait que Davlik utilise du code de la JVM Oracle n'en fait pas une implmentation Java et inversement on peut faire une implmentation de Java sans code de la JVM Oracle.

Mme si Oracle tente d'associer les deux problmes, ils sont lgalement spars.




> Et donc logiquement google est en tord ...
> En fait c'est toutes la stratgie commercial mise en place autour de java depuis lpoque Sun qui est le vrai problme ici ?


Sur la partie plagiat de code, il semblerait que oui.
Pour la partie infraction au brevet, il faudra vraiment attendre pour savoir si les brevets avanc par Oracle sont recevables.

----------


## kpouer

> Le code sourse n'etant pas totalement identique entre la version d'Oracle et de Google, il semble qu'il y ait bien eu dcompilation.


L j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi a serait dcompil puisque les sources sont en accs public. Google serait ils idiots ?




> Peut-tre qu'il s'agit des parties du JDK d'Oracle/Sun qui n'ont pas t reverses a l'OpenJDK, quoique les source des JDK/JRE proprios sont quand mme disponible (sans droit de rutilisation). 
> Mais le plus probable est que les imbciles qui ont fait a, ont dcompil sans se poser la question de si les sources taient disponible (rigolez pas, j'ai dj vu faire a) ou en esprant que les similarit entre code original et code dcompil passeraient inaperues.


Tiens c'est amusant Sun a modifi les sources, mais il y a environ 1 mois j'avais download les sources du JDK, et la classe PolicyNodeImpl qui illustre l'article avait un header GPL 2 tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, donc la classe tait bien GPL 2.
Mais ils ont modifi leur archive et maintenant il y a a

/*
 * %W% %E%
 *
 * Copyright (c) 2006, Oracle and/or its affiliates. All rights reserved.
 * ORACLE PROPRIETARY/CONFIDENTIAL. Use is subject to license terms.
 */

Mais bon a ne change rien si la classe a t distribue en GPL, elle reste GPL (pour la version en question au moins)

----------


## Idelways

*Android : la justice donne raison  Oracle*
*Sur les dfinitions des termes techniques, Google obtient le rexamen des brevets Java*

*Mise  jour du 02/05/2011 par Idelways*


Dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  Google autour de l'utilisation de Java sur Android, Oracle vient de gagner un premier round, prmatur certes, mais stimulant d'une poursuite que les autorits de justice veuillent clore au plus vite.

Lors d'une audience d'interprtation vendredi, le juge William Alsup a donn raison  Oracle quant  la dfinition de quatre termes sur cinq relevs sur les textes des sept brevets mis en cause (pour plus de dtails sur l'affaire, lire ci-devant)
Pour le cinquime terme, le juge ne s'est prononc en faveur d'aucun des deux gants et a prfr opter pour sa propre dfinition.

En droit amricain, l'interprtation des brevets (en anglais  _claim construction_ ) est destine  statuer sur les divergences des dfinitions que donnent les plaideurs aux termes techniques.

Le mme jour, les avocats des deux entreprises ont dpos des propositions pour rduire leurs revendications respectives et rendre le nombre de ces revendications  _jugeable_   la demande du magistrat qui espre clore cette affaire d'ici la fin du mois de novembre prochain. 

Oracle a propos de rduire progressivement le nombre de ses demandes de 132  75 d'ici la fin juin,  35 au dbut septembre, puis   un nombre jugeable  non encore fix d'ici la confrence de prprocs prvue pour le 17 octobre.
Oracle exige en contrepartie que Google rduise  quatre le nombre des  affirmations d'antriorits et combinaisons de rfrences  et  trois  motifs de nullit  par brevet.

Durant cette audience, l'avocat de Google a signifi au juge que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) a accept, la veille de cette audience, de rexaminer les brevets d'Oracle sur Java. 
Toutefois, cette procdure est habituelle en cas de litige et ne garantit en rien que des brevets vont tre invalids.

Le procs est initialement programm pour le 31 octobre et aucune des deux entreprises n'a demand son report.
Le juge semble en tout cas intraitable sur cette question.


*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous que cette affaire peut tre clture d'ici fin novembre ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle fin prvoyez-vous pour cette poursuite ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Encore une nime brevet sur des termes qui pourraient prts  confusion de toute faon mme si le procs serait termin d'ici fin novembre il y en aura d'autres dans la foule,il faudrait peut tre qu'ils revoient leur systme de brevets... ::roll::

----------


## sidt

Avec l'avidit d'Oracle, Java va trs clairement passer du monde libre au monde commerciale  outrance. Donc avec un peu de chance, le monde industriel qui nous impose  dev avec ce langage (souvent mal implment  donc lent et bourr de bugs) va peut-tre ragir et s'orienter vers autres choses. Quant  google, je n'ai jamais compris leur choix ..Pourquoi Java ??
Le kernel ne tourne pas en Java!  rien qui ncessite de vraies perfs peut utiliser Java... utiliser ce type de langage (trop volu) pour un mobile, c'est  mon sens bizarre. 

Donc perso, je dis 'bravo oracle', aprs la mort d'openoffice (VIVA LIBRE OFFICE) leur dcision de vouloir s'en mettre pleins les fouilles va peut-tre tuer Java.

----------


## kpouer

Moi j'ai toujours pas compris le problme rel. Tous les sites parlent de Google qui aurait selon Oracle dcompil des classes prives de la JVM pour les inclure dans Android. Or la classe cite en exemple a t distribue en GPL par Sun donc je vois pas pourquoi Google l'aurait dcompile vu que les sources sont libres, et je vois pas ce que Oracle peut y redire du coup.

----------


## transgohan

> Moi j'ai toujours pas compris le problme rel. Tous les sites parlent de Google qui aurait selon Oracle dcompil des classes prives de la JVM pour les inclure dans Android. Or la classe cite en exemple a t distribue en GPL par Sun donc je vois pas pourquoi Google l'aurait dcompile vu que les sources sont libres, et je vois pas ce que Oracle peut y redire du coup.


Pour ce que j'ai pu en lire le soucis vient du fait que ces sources taient sous licence GPL 2 et les headers avaient disparus (videmment avec la dcompilation...), cette licence n'autorise pas le fait de s'approprier un code (chose qui est faite puisque les crdits ont t enlevs. Ces sources taient disponibles en lecture comme toutes les autres, mais n'taient pas sous la mme licence. Bon a rgle pas la question du "pourquoi ils ont dcompils les sources au lieu de les tlcharger du dpt ?".
C'est une diffrence entre la GPL 2 et la GPL 3 si j'ai bien lu les autres messages de ce topic, certaines sources sont sous licence GPL 3 et il n'y a aucun problme avec elles.

----------


## kpouer

Tu as peut-tre raison, mais je trouve bizarre que Oracle fasse tout ce foin juste pour la licence GPL.
D'ailleurs les fichiers je crois ont eux-mme chang de licence depuis l'arrive d'Oracle, je crois me souvenir qu'en java 1.5 ils taient GPL et en 1.6 le header GPL est remplac par un header Oracle. Ils ont le droit puisque propritaire mais a montre un peu le changement d'orientation.

----------


## Uther

On va faire un petit rappel pour ceux qui arrivent alors que l'on en a discut en long et en large dans les messages prcdents. Il y a deux problmes spars, mme s'ils ont t runis dans le mme procs : un problme de plagiat et un problme de brevet.

Pour l'accusation de plagiat : La base du Android SDK est ralise depuis le projet Harmony d'Apache. Ce code ne pose aucun problme car la licence Apache est trs libre et permet presque tout. 
Cependant on a dcouvert que certaines parties du SDK prsentes comme raliss par Google sous leur propre licence ressemblent fortement  du code du SDK d'Oracle(ex Sun), ce qui poserait problme car mme si l'OpenJDK est libre, sa licence (la GPL v2) est une licence de type copyleft fort: tout travail driv doit galement tre sous licence GPL. 

Pour les brevets : Sun (et maintenant Oracle) a toujours possd un certain nombre de brevets couvrant la technologie Java, pour lui permettre d'attaquer les implmentations non certifies conforme de Java, ce qui est le cas d'Android. 
De fait Java n'est pas totalement libre car mme si la licence de l'OpenJDK est libre, tout fork se retrouve menac dattaque pour violation de brevet. Et comme Sun/Oracle se donne le droit de choisir  qui il fournit le TCK(outil de certification Java), il a virtuellement droit de mort sur toute implmentation Java, comme il l'a dj fait pour le projet Apache Harmony.




> D'ailleurs les fichiers je crois ont eux-mme chang de licence depuis l'arrive d'Oracle, je crois me souvenir qu'en java 1.5 ils taient GPL et en 1.6 le header GPL est remplac par un header Oracle. Ils ont le droit puisque propritaire mais a montre un peu le changement d'orientation.


Les version de Java distribues par Sun (puis Oracle) sont toutes sous une licence propritaire et a restera le mode de fonctionnement pour les versions  l'avenir.
Sun a cependant publi la quasi totalit des sources de la version 1.6 sous GPLv2 dans un projet spar : l'OpenJDK. Ce projet sert d'implmentation de rfrence.
Comme Oracle reste propritaire des sources de l'OpenJDK, il pourra rutiliser tout le travail ralis dans l'OpenJDK dans son JDK propritaire alors que tout travail bas sur OpenJDK par quelqu'un d'autre sera forcment sous GPL.

Quant au changement de nom, a n'a rien  voir avec un quelconque changement de politique. C'est juste que comme Sun n'existe plus lgalement, ils ne peuvent tout simplement pas le conserver dans les enttes. Maintenant Sun c'est Oracle, c'est tout.




> Pour ce que j'ai pu en lire le soucis vient du fait que ces sources taient sous licence GPL 2 et les headers avaient disparus (videmment avec la dcompilation...), cette licence n'autorise pas le fait de s'approprier un code (chose qui est faite puisque les crdits ont t enlevs. Ces sources taient disponibles en lecture comme toutes les autres, mais n'taient pas sous la mme licence. Bon a rgle pas la question du "pourquoi ils ont dcompils les sources au lieu de les tlcharger du dpt ?".
> C'est une diffrence entre la GPL 2 et la GPL 3 si j'ai bien lu les autres messages de ce topic, certaines sources sont sous licence GPL 3 et il n'y a aucun problme avec elles.


Le problme des enttes disparues ne concerne pas cette affaire, c'est un tout autre problme li cette fois a Linux et non Java.
Saches cependant que la GPLv3, n'autorise absolument pas l'appropriation de code, bien au contraire elle est mme mieux protge que la GPLv2 contre certaines pratiques comme le pige a brevet d'Oracle que j'explique ci dessus (c'est pour cela que Sun a choisi la GPL v2 et non v3 pour l'OpenJDK) ou la tivoisation

----------


## transgohan

Merci pour ces excellentes explication Uther.

----------


## kpouer

Uther, d'abord merci pour tes explications, Il y a cependant un point sur lequel j'ai un doute :

Tu dis que Oracle possde des brevets sur Java donnant droit de vie et de mort sur des implmentations non conformes. Mais en mme temps les sources si elles sont en GPL, Google peut en faire ce qu'il veut, y compris un truc n'ayant rien  voir avec le java et Oracle n'a rien  dire sur le sujet non non ?
En admettant bien sur que Google ne s'en approprie pas la paternit et respecte la licence GPL.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Le code peut tre couvert par un brevet et sujet  licence mme sous une licence GPL, car on ne parle pas du mme type de licence (la premire est une licence intellectuelle, la seconde une licence sur le code).

----------


## Uther

> Tu dis que Oracle possde des brevets sur Java donnant droit de vie et de mort sur des implmentations non conformes. Mais en mme temps les sources si elles sont en GPL, Google peut en faire ce qu'il veut, y compris un truc n'ayant rien  voir avec le java et Oracle n'a rien  dire sur le sujet non non ?
> En admettant bien sur que Google ne s'en approprie pas la paternit et respecte la licence GPL.


Si Google modifie suffisamment le code pour sortir du cadre des brevets d'Oracle, il peut en effet en faire ce qu'il veut. Reste que si on aboutit sur quelque-chose qui n'a plus rien a voir avec Java, tait il utile de partir sur cette base?

Il faudrait tudier en dtail ces brevets (ce que je ne ferais pas personnellement) pour savoir exactement ce qu'il couvrent et s'il est possible de faire quelque-chose dintressant du code d'OpenJDK sans les enfreindre.

J'avoue que j'ai t un peu dur en parlant de droit de mort. Un projet peut continuer sans tre certifi Java mais il s'expose a payer des royalties  Oracle, ce qui en refroidira plus d'un, et mettra directement hors concours un projet qui se veut vraiment libre (dans les pays qui reconnaissent les brevets) car le droit de pouvoir modifier et redistribuer gratuitement ne peut pas tre garanti, malgr la licence GPL.

----------


## levolutionniste

Salut, je me demande comment Oracle fait pour portez plainte  Google sur du code source d'Androd, mme si Google  utiliser de manire illicite du code de Java, Oracle n'est pas cens le savoir puisque dans cette guerre technologique, chacun devrait cacher ces succs. Alors comment les gars de chez Oracle ont fait pour accder au code d'androd et dmontrer que Google utilise bel et bien du code de java. j'aimerai comprendre. Merci.

----------


## transgohan

> Salut, je me demande comment Oracle fait pour portez plainte  Google sur du code source d'Androd, mme si Google  utiliser de manire illicite du code de Java, Oracle n'est pas cens le savoir puisque dans cette guerre technologique, chacun devrait cacher ces succs. Alors comment les gars de chez Oracle ont fait pour accder au code d'androd et dmontrer que Google utilise bel et bien du code de java. j'aimerai comprendre. Merci.


Android est open source... Ce qui signifie... Beh que tout le monde peut voir le code en se rendant sur leur dpt.  ::lol::

----------


## Idelways

*Java : Oracle implique la Fondation Apache dans sa plainte contre Google*
*Et la cite  comparaitre*

*Mise  jour du 05/05/2011 par Idelways*


Dans le cadre de sa procdure judiciaire contre Google autour de Java sur Android, Oracle vient de citer  comparaitre la fondation Apache Software.

Dans son blog, la fondation explique qu'Oracle cherche   _produire de documents relatifs  l'utilisation du code d'Apache Harmony dans la plateforme logicielle Android et les tentatives infructueuses de la fondation Apache  obtenir une licence acceptable du Kit de Compatibilit technologique pour Java SE_ .

Pour ce faire, Oracle exige dans sa requte (dont le scan est consultable sur le blog de la fondation) tous les documents des communications entre Google et Apache, relatifs  l'utilisation du code du projet Harmony ou concernant tous accord ou licence entre les deux entits  ce sujet.

Oracle require aussi toutes les communications entre Google et Apache sur le  _besoin ou prudence d'obtenir toute licence_  de sa part ou de la part de Sun, ou les communications relatifs  cette poursuite engage par Oracle contre Google et toute discussion sur une ventuelle indemnisation.

Oracle exige enfin tous documents sur les violations potentielles ou avres des brevets et droits d'auteurs sur Java par Google, Android ou l'Open Handset Alliance, un consortium cr  l'initiative de Google pour dvelopper des normes ouvertes pour les appareils de tlphonie mobile.

Cette requte, reue de la part des avocats d'Oracle le 2 mai, accorde  la fondation jusqu'au 13 mai prochain pour rcolter et prsenter ces documents.
La fondation signifie qu'elle se pliera  toutes les exigences du tribunal et rappelle qu'en tant que groupe de dveloppement ouvert, la majorit de ses documents sont dj publiquement disponibles.

Il n'est pas clair pour le moment si le rle de la fondation dans cette affaire peut aider Oracle  inculper Google.
La relation dsormais trs tendue entre Oracle et la fondation Apache a conduit cette dernire  quitter le Java Community Process, lasse de tenter, une dcennie durant, d'obtenir une licence convenable du Kit de compatibilit de Java (TCK) lui permettant de valider Harmony en tant que machine virtuelle Java entirement open-source.

Le juge charg de cette affaire a par ailleur ordonn aux deux gants de rduire le nombre de revendications en vue de clore rapidement cette affaire (lire ci-devant).


*Source* : Texte de la requte d'Oracle (PDF, 260 KO) Rponse de la fondation Apache

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'implication de la fondation dans cette affaire jouera-t-elle un rle prpondrant ?
 ::fleche::  En faveur de qui ?

----------


## Traroth2

Je serais tonn vues les circonstances que l'ASF intervienne en faveur d'Oracle...

----------


## Traroth2

> Le code peut tre couvert par un brevet et sujet  licence mme sous une licence GPL, car on ne parle pas du mme type de licence (la premire est une licence intellectuelle, la seconde une licence sur le code).


Pas avec la GPL v3. La licence prcise bien que quand on place du code en GPL v3, on donne  tout utilisateur de ce code un licence  sur tout brevet qu'on dtiendrait concernant ce code, licence permettant d'exercer tout les droits prvus par la GPL v3.

----------


## Uther

> Je serais tonn vues les circonstances que l'ASF intervienne en faveur d'Oracle...


En effet, mais en mme temps, je serais surpris qu'Oracle demande  l'ASF d'intervenir en tant que tmoin de moralit  :;):  
On peut supposer que le but est de voir si des communications entre l'ASF et Google portent sur les brevets de Sun, pour prouver que Google a bien enfreint ces brevets en connaissance de cause.




> Pas avec la GPL v3. La licence prcise bien que quand on place du code en GPL v3, on donne  tout utilisateur de ce code un licence  sur tout brevet qu'on dtiendrait concernant ce code, licence permettant d'exercer tout les droits prvus par la GPL v3.


Oui, mais en loccurrence, Sun a dlibrment choisi pour l'OpenJDK la GPL v2 car elle ne garantit pas ce genre de protection .

----------


## sionnel

Code automatique ne signifie pas dcompil.
Il suffit de faire de la rflexion et d'appliquer des aspects,
le tout avec un peu d'interaction pour combler les trous.
Et on peut automatiser avec des tests pour slectionner les aspects.


Java est somme toute du domaine public.
Il n'y a pas 36 moyens d'appeler Maman ou Mum,
ni 36 moyens de la chatouiller ou la pousser...

Le brevet sur le langage ou mme l'API est un non sens.


En terme d'implmentation, on en revient un peu au mme...
Imaginez qu'on brevet la fabrication du beurre, le feu, le moteur  explosion...
Java n'apporte plus aujourd'hui aucune innovation technique;
L'esprit mme du brevet n'est que la protection de l'activit conomique.
Hors java n'est plus qu'un consensus sur la dfinition de contrats interface.
(Et encore, il y a peu consensus, et peu spec, peu d'impl...)


Au sujet des restrictions d'utilisation, absurde.
On revient sur le mme problme que tl et ADSL.
Quelle diffrence y a-t-il fondamentalement entre smart-phone et PC ?
D'ailleurs si la restriction portait sur du matriel de l'poque,
peut-elle encore s'appliquer sur du matriel moderne n'ayant plus rien  voir ?



Qu'il faille respecter la compatibilit pour imposer la marque java est normal.
Que cette marque interdise toute volution est absurde;
cela signifierai l'illgalit de toute bibliothque.
Ici Google ne souhaite pas imposer l'estampille java, donc non lieu.


L'ouverture de java est ici clairement remise en cause.
La libert d'innovation est clairement limite.
De plus le langage commence  traner quelques lacunes...
(calcul lambda et query langage, rflexivit, prototypage)


Autant dire que java est par ce coup d'Oracle sur la fin.
Et java sera bien plus facilement remplac que Cobol...


L'avenir semble un choix entre:
 - piratage massif (utiliser java sans tenir compte des licences)
 - fork / migration (vers autre langage/jvm/libs, cette fois open source)

Il serait assez facile, en fait, d'avoir un outil de meta-polymorphisme,
entendez par l convertir une appli entre java, dotnet, autre.
Et  cette occasion de faire un langage plus haut niveau, voir dclaratif.

Les gros projets opensource ne sont plus une utopie.
Citons  titre d'exemple hibernate, spider monkey, apache xalan, linux.
Et les initiatives de nouvelle plate-forme sont dj du rel (scala).

Libre  nous de dfinir la nouvelle plateforme opensource.
Et apache aurait probablement les paules assez solide pour servir de guide.
Il ne manque qu'un outil de migration de code.




Pour revenir sur le sujet :
 - Oracle se goinfrera comme il pourra, mais aprs la poule sera morte.
 - Google switchera sans soucis, sa communaut sera faite et suivra.
 - L'open source doit se dcider, l'entreprise suivra l'opensource.

D'ailleurs aujourd'hui on n'utilise plus vraiment java, mais apache.

----------


## Uther

Je sais qu'il faut pas rpondre aux trolls mais c'tait trop tentant. 




> Code automatique ne signifie pas dcompil.
> Il suffit de faire de la rflexion et d'appliquer des aspects,
> le tout avec un peu d'interaction pour combler les trous.
> Et on peut automatiser avec des tests pour slectionner les aspects.


 ::koi:: , "_il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport_"



> Java est somme toute du domaine public.


Absolument pas, la marque est proprit d'Oracle et le standard est dfini par le JCP.



> Il n'y a pas 36 moyens d'appeler Maman ou Mum,
> ni 36 moyens de la chatouiller ou la pousser...


Certes, il possible que les ressemblances ne soient que concidences, mais il faut voir que les exemples prsents semblent plutt convainquant d'autant plus que Google n'a pas vraiment ni que certains codes pouvaient avoir t plagis(rejetant la faute sur des sous-traitants)



> Le brevet sur le langage ou mme l'API est un non sens.


Les brevets ne portent pas sur le langage ou l'API eux mme(ce qui n'est pas brevetable) mais sur les algorithmes qui permettent de les implmenter en interne de manire performante.



> Qu'il faille respecter la compatibilit pour imposer la marque java est normal.
> Que cette marque interdise toute volution est absurde;
> cela signifierai l'illgalit de toute bibliothque.
> Ici Google ne souhaite pas imposer l'estampille java, donc non lieu.


Heureusement que les bibliothques tierces ne sont pas interdites et ne le seront jamais. 
Elle sont dans un cadre compltement spar des spcification.



> L'ouverture de java est ici clairement remise en cause.
> La libert d'innovation est clairement limite.
> De plus le langage commence  traner quelques lacunes...
> (calcul lambda et query langage, rflexivit, prototypage)


Qu'est ce que tu entends par ouverture? Si tu veux dire, la possibilit de faire tout et n'importe quoi avec les spcification, alors tu te trompes, il n'a jamais t ouvert. Bien au contraire leur cot strict est ce qui fait son intrt et il est indispensable pour essayer de coller au mieux a son modle "Write once run anywhere".




> Autant dire que java est par ce coup d'Oracle sur la fin.
> Et java sera bien plus facilement remplac que Cobol...
> 
> L'avenir semble un choix entre:
>  - piratage massif (utiliser java sans tenir compte des licences)
>  - fork / migration (vers autre langage/jvm/libs, cette fois open source)


Que ce coup face du mal  Java, c'est possible mais loin d'tre  certain.
Une chose est sure c'est qu'il n'est pas prt d'tre remplac en masse pour ci peu et que 99% des entreprises qui utilisent Java se contrefichent de ce procs qui n'aura pas le moindre impact sur eux..




> Libre  nous de dfinir la nouvelle plateforme opensource.
> Et apache aurait probablement les paules assez solide pour servir de guide.
> Il ne manque qu'un outil de migration de code.


a serait fort sympathique. Je demande  voir, mais il faut pas se leurrer, c'est pas pour demain. En partant sur des bases vierges, il y en a pour des annes pour arriver a quelque chose d'utilisable. 
Quant a faire accepter une nime plateforme, c'est loin d'tre gagn.





> Pour revenir sur le sujet :
>  - Oracle se goinfrera comme il pourra, mais aprs la poule sera morte.
>  - Google switchera sans soucis, sa communaut sera faite et suivra.
>  - L'open source doit se dcider, l'entreprise suivra l'opensource.


 Oracle tire sur la corde mais contrairement  OpenOffice ou Hudson ou la rupture tait imminente, Java est dans une situation bien diffrente.
Les entreprises sont pragmatiques, elles ne soutiennent pas l'open-source pour l'open-source. Bien au contraire, elles sont trs frileuses s'il n'y a pas une grosse socit derrire.

Par contre le switch de Google semble clairement se prparer en douceur, Android 3.0 permet dj de faire du full C++ et au vu de l'intgration du Go  gcc, il me parait fort probable qu'il remplacera le Java  terme.




> D'ailleurs aujourd'hui on n'utilise plus vraiment java, mais apache.


Heu!!! Si tu parle de Tomcat, vu qu'il repose sur Java, a me parait une affirmation bien drle.

----------


## Philippe Bastiani

> D'ailleurs aujourd'hui on n'utilise plus vraiment java, mais apache.


Amusant ! langage, techno, plateforme: beaucoup de confusion et d'approximation dans ton post... 

Regardes aussi la dfinition de domaine public... Je n'ai pas souvenance que SUN et/ou Oracle ait renonc  leurs droits ! 
Et au passage les brevets dtenus par Oracle ne touchent pas le langage mais la technologie...

Piratage massif de la JVM ???? Ce n'est pas comme cel que tu vas recevoir ta lettre d'Hadopi ;-)

----------


## sionnel

pardon pardon, je ne voulais certainement troller.

Uther, merci de ta rponse.


Effectivement java n'est pas au sens lgal du terme du domaine public.
Mais d'un point de vu pratique, je pense qu'aujourd'hui il devrait l'tre.
Il est suffisamment vieux et utilis, les concepts n'ont plus rien de nouveaux.
(Effectivement le sujet porte sur la conclusion pnal, non sur l'utopie;
 effectivement, l'utopie est du domaine du troll)


Philippe, effectivement beaucoup d'approximation dans mon post.
Non pas que je ne fasse pas la diffrence entre les diffrents lments,
mais que pour moi java est aujourd'hui un tout en soi.


Ce qui me pse le plus, c'est que la dmesure du systme des brevets.
Certes il faut protger la proprit intellectuelle, ou plutt le travail.
Car les brevets assurent surtout le retour sur investissement.
(C'est vrai: autre dbat, enfin troll dans le mesure ou plus rien de nouveau)


"D'ailleurs aujourd'hui on n'utilise plus vraiment java, mais apache."
> Je veux dire qu'on est d'avantage dpendant des API apache que de java.

-----

A vrai dire je n'ai pu savoir clairement ce qui tait brevet ou pas,
et les dbats sur la question s'orientent  priori sur les implication sur l'opensource. Et cela suscite pas mal dinquitude.

Uther, d'accord sur le ct strict et le brevet des algo.

Cependant j'ai cru comprendre qu'on ne pouvait faire des volutions (implmenter "ni plus, ni moins" les specs) (d'o mon parallle avec les libs); d'autre part qu'il ne serait pas possible d'implmenter une JVM sans violer les brevets.

Donc Harmony, classpath, jnode, et autres peuvent-il continuer  exister,
et quelles seront les limites imposes par les brevets java ?
Plus gnralement, l'cosystme java peut-il continuer  vivre sans craindre d'Oracle, cd  priori de se librer de la JVM ?

(et encore mille excuses)

----------


## Uther

> Effectivement java n'est pas au sens lgal du terme du domaine public.
> Mais d'un point de vu pratique, je pense qu'aujourd'hui il devrait l'tre.
> Il est suffisamment vieux et utilis, les concepts n'ont plus rien de nouveaux.
> (Effectivement le sujet porte sur la conclusion pnal, non sur l'utopie;
>  effectivement, l'utopie est du domaine du troll)


Java n'est pas fige dans le marbre : le JCP est l pour le faire voluer.




> Philippe, effectivement beaucoup d'approximation dans mon post.
> Non pas que je ne fasse pas la diffrence entre les diffrents lments,
> mais que pour moi java est aujourd'hui un tout en soi.


Pourtant Java est trs loin d'tre un tout, au contraire c'est normment de choses : un langage, de trs nombreuses spcification officielles (JavaSE, JavaEE et ces diffrents niveaux, JavaME et ces diffrent profils et configuration), de nombreuses jvm, serveurs, ... 




> Ce qui me pse le plus, c'est que la dmesure du systme des brevets.


Sur a je suis plutt d'accord, le systme de brevets amricain est une plaie qui freine plus l'innovation qu'il ne lencourage.




> "D'ailleurs aujourd'hui on n'utilise plus vraiment java, mais apache."
> > Je veux dire qu'on est d'avantage dpendant des API apache que de java.


La aussi, Apache est trs loin d'tre un tout. 
La fondation Apache fait beaucoup de choses trs diffrentes et je suppose que tu ne parles pas de  son serveur web ponyme qui intresse certainement plus les dveloppeurs PHP que Java.
La plupart de leur travaux tant des bibliothques reposant sur la technologie Java, ou des implmentations conformes des spcifications Java (Tomcat, Harmony, ...), je dirais au contraire qu'on ne dpend pas du tout d'eux quand on fait du Java, par contre beaucoup de projets Apache sont trs dpendants de Java. 




> Cependant j'ai cru comprendre qu'on ne pouvait faire des volutions (implmenter "ni plus, ni moins" les specs) (d'o mon parallle avec les libs); d'autre part qu'il ne serait pas possible d'implmenter une JVM sans violer les brevets.


 On ne peut en effet pas faire moins. Mais on peut bien sur faire plus  condition que a n'entre pas en conflit avec l'existant.

Par exemple La JVM de Microsoft avait entre autre rajout des mthodes  certaines classes de l'API standard et supprim certaines classes. On pouvait donc sans s'en rendre compte faire du java compatible seulement avec la JVM Microsoft, ce qui a pouss Sun a intenter un procs a Microsoft.
Apple a bien des fonctionnalits spcifiques pour une meilleure l'intgration  MacOS X dans sa JVM, mais elles sont regroupes dans leur propres packages et n'entrent pas en conflit avec les spcifications officielles. Sun/Oracle ne s'en est jamais plaint.

----------


## ztor1

Bonjour,

En fait les grands perdants  ... c'est nous ! 

Au lieu de glander dans les services informatiques  draguer les secrtaires ...

On aurait du faire avocat ... ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On aurait du faire avocat ...


Avocat aux Etats-Unis. Et d'affaires, il faut prciser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Idelways

*L'affaire Oracle  Android pourrait durer des annes*
*Oracle dterminera le nombre des revendications deux semaines seulement avant le procs*

*Mise  jour du 26/05/2011 par Idelways*


La confrontation qui oppose Google et Oracle autour de Java et Android pourrait durer plus longtemps que ce qu'espre le juge charg de cette affaire.

Un report du procs, prvu initialement pour le 31 octobre (lire ci-devant), serait ncessaire pour laisser aux autorits comptentes le temps rexaminer les brevets d'Oracle suite  la demande de Google, accorde par l'USPTO.

Cette procdure, habituellement lente, prend en moyenne 26 mois d'aprs le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce. Certaines affaires sont en effet en cours dexamen depuis 10 ans.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le juge William Alsup, aprs avait ordonn  l'accusation de rduire le nombre de ses revendications de 132  un nombre jugeable, vient d'accorder  Oracle sa demande de ne se prononcer sur ce nombre que durant la confrence de prprocs, deux semaines seulement avant le grand jour.

Alsup reconnait dans une dcision dpose cette semaine qu'il est  _prmatur d'arriver ds aujourd'hui  un accord final_  sur  le nombre de revendications que le Jury devra  _tudier et comprendre en vue darriver  un verdict juste et correct_ 

D'aprs l'analyste Florian Mueller, expert des brevets sur le logiciel libre, cette dcision peut tre  double tranchant pour Oracle.
La situation pourrait  _mettre une pression importante sur Google_ , suppose Mueller, mais pourrait surtout conduire le juge  ajourner le procs le temps du rexamen des brevets si aucun accord n'est obtenu sur le nombre de revendications et de brevets mis en jeux dans cette affaire.

On en saura davatange donc aprs le 17 octobre, jour de la confrence du prprocs.


*Source* : blog de Florian Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le procs aura-t-il lieu en octobre ou sera-t-il ajourn ?
 ::fleche::  Quel sera le dnouement de cette affaire ? Et ses consquences sur Java et Android ?

----------


## Aiekick

de toute faon si java a pu tre rachet c'est qu'il n'tait pas open source, la faute  sun ?

----------


## kpouer

On peut trs bien racheter un produit opensource, il y a normment d'exemples, Mysql, Spring entre autre. Le propritaire d'un projet opensource peut aussi le redistribuer sous une autre licence et mme arrter la version opensource. Ce qu'il ne peut pas faire en principe c'est empcher que d'autres dcident de continuer la version opensource, de la forker. Et l ben avec Oracle entre la licence opensource et les soit-disant licences d'utilisations d'Oracle ben je trouve a farfelu et l'un semble entrer en collision avec l'autre.

----------


## _skip

> On peut trs bien racheter un produit opensource, il y a normment d'exemples, Mysql, Spring entre autre. Le propritaire d'un projet opensource peut aussi le redistribuer sous une autre licence et mme arrter la version opensource. Ce qu'il ne peut pas faire en principe c'est empcher que d'autres dcident de continuer la version opensource, de la forker. Et l ben avec Oracle entre la licence opensource et les soit-disant licences d'utilisations d'Oracle ben je trouve a farfelu et l'un semble entrer en collision avec l'autre.


Mais est-ce que tu peux forker et leur faire concurrence avec ce truc bourr  raz bord de brevets limite abusifs? 
Actuellement j'ai plus l'impression que le passage en open source de java devait provenir d'une stratgie marketing destine  sduire/rassurer/conforter les dcideurs qui investissent dans celui-ci. Il me semble naf de croire que c'tait une volont d'ouverture relle.

----------


## kpouer

Ah non parce que si tu fork tu dois respecter la licence d'origine, seul le propritaire du logiciel peut le publier sous une autre licence.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Android : Oracle demanderait des dommages et intrts suprieurs aux revenus gnrs par l'OS*
*Depuis son lancement*

*Mise  jour du 08/06/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Google vient de dposer un nouveau document dans l'affaire l'opposant  Oracle sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android auprs de l'US District Court de Californie.

Google y affirme que Oracle souhaiterait recevoir en compensation de l'ventuel prjudice subi un revenu draisonnable. Revenu qui pourrait mme tre suprieur  celui gnr par Android depuis son lancement.

Oracle souhaite en effet qu'en cas de condamnation de Google, le calcul des dommages et intrts inclut tous les revenus publicitaires tirs de la recherche en ligne. Oracle dsirerait galement des indemnisations sur la  fragmentation de Java  et rappellerait dans sa dposition que Microsoft avait pay 900 millions de dollars  Sun pour viter cette fragmentation.

La firme de Larry Ellison ne se serait pas arrte l.  _Aprs avoir dment gonfl la base de son calcul des redevances, un taux sans prcdent de 50% a t appliqu  cette base pour l'utilisation abusive des raccourcis_  peut-on lire dans le dpt de Google, qui conclut que  _globalement, ce rapport est trompeur et inappropri pour une prsentation  un jury_ .

Bien que les chiffres du document aient t masqus, Florian Muller, un expert des brevets et de l'open-source qui suit cette affaire de prs, estime pour sa part que la somme demande par Oracle serait de loin suprieure  tous les bnfices raliss par Google avec Android depuis sa sortie en 2008.

Florian Muller estime par ailleurs que cette demande d'Oracle pourrait  l'avenir mettre fin  la distribution gratuite d'Android.


*Source* : Extrait de la dposition de Google (au format PDF), Blog Muller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la compensation demande par Oracle ? Disproportionne, logique ou survalue par Google ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Actuellement j'ai plus l'impression que le passage en open source de java devait provenir d'une stratgie marketing destine  sduire/rassurer/conforter les dcideurs qui investissent dans celui-ci. Il me semble naf de croire que c'tait une volont d'ouverture relle.


Si par "ouverture relle" tu veux dire "ouverture  la concurrence" nous sommes d'accord mais je pense que la proprit intellectuelle (open source ou pas) ne peut que nuire  la confiance qu'ont les utilisateurs qui investissent dans une technologie.
La confiance permet la collaboration et cette dernire associe  la libre concurrence (largement freine par la proprit intellectuelle) forment selon moi le meilleur moteur du progrs conomique et intellectuel et donc social.

Accusez moi de trollage si vous le voulez mais je ne crois pas que ce soit ni un lieu commun, ni une caricature.

----------


## Uther

> Si par "ouverture relle" tu veux dire "ouverture  la concurrence" nous sommes d'accord mais je pense que la proprit intellectuelle (open source ou pas) ne peut que nuire  la confiance qu'ont les utilisateurs qui investissent dans une technologie.
> La confiance permet la collaboration et cette dernire associe  la libre concurrence (largement freine par la proprit intellectuelle) forment selon moi le meilleur moteur du progrs conomique et intellectuel et donc social.
> 
> Accusez moi de trollage si vous le voulez mais je ne crois pas que ce soit ni un lieu commun, ni une caricature.


Disons que c'est des concepts philosophique avec lesquels je serait plutt d'accord, mais que une entreprise se fiche le plus souvent de a. La confiance ne vient certainement pas de l'aspect Open-source, au contraire a fait encore peur a certaines(mais moins qu'a une poque).
La seule question qu'elles se posent est si le logiciel est de qualit et si la socit derrire est assez solide pour assurer un support dans le long terme. L'open source est vraiment un dtail car peu de socit iront modifier eux mme les outils.

----------


## kain_tn

Si Oracle payait un peu plus de dveloppeurs au lieu de payer des avocats et des commerciaux dont les dents rayent le parquet, ils pourraient corriger pas mal de tares dans leurs produits (rduire le cot en performances de leur sgbd, amliorer la syntaxe vieillissante de son SQL, amliorer le noyau pour rajouter des fonctionnalits utiles  tous comme par exemple une limitation des rsultats simple  crire, etc...)

Honntement, qu'ils aient tord ou pas sur cette affaire, c'est dans les habitudes de la firme d'attaquer tout ce qui peut lui faire concurrence, et c'est de toutes les faons plus facile  faire que d'innover.

----------


## _skip

Oracle est un habitu des ddommagements gigantesques, il suffit de voir comme a s'est termin avec SAP rcemment encore.

----------


## Bluedeep

> amliorer la syntaxe vieillissante de son SQL,


Je ne suis pas un fan de Oracle (pas du tout mme) mais a je trouve cela un peu gros.

Si Sql Server a  mon avis pas mal d'avance sur Oracle sur pas mal de points, sans mme parler du TCO sur plateforme complexe, leur propre volution du Sql (T/SQL) reste  des km du PL/SQL. Mme si les deux sont "Turing complet" (limite dans le cas de T/SQL), T/SQL n'est pas rcursif et ne permet pas l'criture de fonctions d'agrgats alors que PL/SQL le permet, etc ....

----------


## air-dex

> Disons que c'est des concepts philosophique avec lesquels je serait plutt d'accord, mais que une entreprise se fiche le plus souvent de a. La confiance ne vient certainement pas de l'aspect Open-source, au contraire a fait encore peur a certaines(mais moins qu'a une poque).
> La seule question qu'elles se posent est si le logiciel est de qualit et si la socit derrire est assez solide pour assurer un support dans le long terme. L'open source est vraiment un dtail car peu de socit iront modifier eux mme les outils.


Un dtail qui peut t'obliger toi mme  ouvrir tes sources que tu souhaitais tre confidentielles si tu fais pas attention aux licences.

Donc oui, ce n'est qu'un dtail.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Arcx-ty

Cette histoire a un arrire got de vomi. 
Les raisons de cette histoire sont assez floues (Autre que pour la partie financire)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Oracle demande entre 1,4 et 6,1 milliards de dollars  Google*
*Pour son utilisation de Java dans Android, Sun lui a cot 7,4 milliards*

*Mise  jour du 21/06/11*


Dans l'affaire opposant Oracle  Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android, on savait dj que le premier avait dcid de demander des dommages et intrts colossaux au second.

Google avait en effet rendu public un document d'Oracle sur lequel il entendait s'appuyer pour dmontrer que le calcul tait draisonnable et qualifier la demande d'Oracle de _ rapport [...] trompeur et inappropri pour une prsentation  un jury_ .

Dans ce document prsent  la Cour, les chiffres avaient t barrs par Google pour la publication auprs du grand public. Un expert des brevets  et de l'open-source qui suit cette affaire de prs avait nanmoins estim que cette somme serait de loin suprieure  tous les bnfices raliss par Google avec Android depuis sa sortie en 2008.

On en sait un peu plus aujourd'hui avec la deuxime publication de ce document, mais cette fois-ci avec les vritables chiffres - non biffs - avancs par Oracle.

Quels sont-ils ? L'expert d'Oracle, un professeur de la Boston University nomm Iain Cockburn, value les dommages et intrts entre 1,4 milliards  6,1 milliards de dollars.

Par comparaison, Oracle a rachet Sun (dont Java est un des  actifs ) pour 7,4 milliards de dollars. Ce qui ne manque pas de faire ragir chez Google qui laisse entendre qu'Oracle est en train d'essayer de lui faire payer,  sa place, ce rachat trs coteux.

*Source*

----------


## fregolo52

> Par comparaison, Oracle a rachet Sun (dont Java est un des  actifs ) pour 7,4 milliards de dollars. Ce qui ne manque pas de faire ragir chez Google qui laisse entendre qu'Oracle est en train d'essayer de lui faire payer,  sa place, ce rachat trs coteux.


Tu m'tonnes !! 
Je ne pense que ces 2 l arrivent  trouver un deal  la Apple/Nokia !!

troll on : eux qui sont  l'afft de tout, ils n'avaient qu' tre plus rapide et acheter Sun.  ::mouarf::

----------


## jfsenechal

> L'expert d'Oracle, un professeur de la Boston University nomm Iain Cockburn, value les dommages et intrts entre 1,4 milliards  6,1 milliards de dollars


Se mouille pas l'expert avec une marge pareil  ::D:

----------


## nazoreen

Ils est grand temps qu'ils arrtent tous avec leurs brevets,  terme a aura des incidences nfastes sur l'innovation ! a devient vraiment puril...

----------


## nickylarson

Bah Java c'est pas gratuit ?! ::mouarf:: 

Oracle l'a compris, et est tout simplement en train de le dmontrer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zakarisz_ghent

> Se mouille pas l'expert avec une marge pareil


C'est clair, ce n'est plus une fourchette mais une fourche  ce niveau l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kdmbella

je me demande quand est ce qu'Oracle va s'arrter avec ces procs a la con tout les jours c'est a ce demand si c'est pas un fond de commerce pour eux!
en tout cas cette histoire ne grandit pas Oracle en plus les dommages et intrt son exorbitant :8O:

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> je me demande quand est ce qu'Oracle va s'arrter avec ces procs a la con tout les jours c'est a ce demand si c'est pas un fond de commerce pour eux!
> en tout cas cette histoire ne grandit pas Oracle en plus les dommages et intrt son exorbitant


Oracle n'a pas pour but d'tre charitable, c'est une entreprise et celle-ci doit tre rentable pour continuer  payer ses employs.

Cette situation est ridicule, nous sommes bien d'accord, mais qu'est-ce qui autorise Oracle et toutes les autres grandes entreprises  de telles pratiques ?

Selon moi, la seule rponse logique est la proprit intellectuelle.

J'espre que tout cela incitera Google et tout les professionnels  n'utiliser que du libre, qui garantit par dfinition la libert d'utilisation, commerciale ou non, et donc la confiance.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

Heureusement pour Google que son sige social n'est pas en France, car vu le flagrant piratage dont Google s'est rendu coupable, il aurait cop, grce  la vigilante loi Hadopi, d'au minimum un mois de coupure Internet, ce qui veut dire plus de moteur Google, de Gmail, pendant un mois. Cela leur aurait appris  mditer sur leurs crimes contre la proprit intellectuelle.

Je ne trouve pas la peine disproportionne. Dans l'ancien temps, quand on se rendait coupable de vol, on vous coupait une main. Alors, mme 7 milliards de dollars c'est rien en comparaison.

----------


## SurferIX

<HS>



> Heureusement pour Google que son sige social n'est
> ...
> Dans l'ancien temps, quand on se rendait coupable de vol, on vous coupait une main. Alors, mme 7 milliards de dollars c'est rien en comparaison.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::   ::ccool:: 
Rien que le pseudo !
Ca c'est la ferrari du troll man !! 
-126 points ! T'as une note ngative !
Excellent !! Au moins j'aurais bien ri !
</HS>

----------


## frejos

Bientt Oracle portera plainte contre les particuliers, une population qui reprsente plus de 30 millions d'utilisateur de smartphone sous Android... 5 dollars par personne + les petites entreprises qui dveloppent des applications. Il pourrait se faire normment d'argent ?!! 

Le ridicule Amricain n'a pas de limite ! Une expression qui dit : "Le ridicule ne tue pas". Heureusement, car la population Amricaine serait dcime.. et moi avec !!  ::D:

----------


## transgohan

> Bientt Oracle portera plainte contre les particuliers, une population qui reprsente plus de 30 millions d'utilisateur de smartphone sous Android... 5 dollars par personne + les petites entreprises qui dveloppent des applications. Il pourrait se faire normment d'argent ?!! 
> 
> Le ridicule Amricain n'a pas de limite ! Une expression qui dit : "Le ridicule ne tue pas". Heureusement, car la population Amricaine serait dcime.. et moi avec !!


Je ne vois pas pourquoi et comment ils pourraient porter plainte contre les utilisateurs d'Android...

----------


## fregolo52

> Bah Java c'est pas gratuit ?!
> 
> Oracle l'a compris, et est tout simplement en train de le dmontrer


Bien sre que oui !! Java c'est gratuit, le langage.
Par contre, le runtime n'est pas gratuit, il est protg par des brevets, c'est a qu'Oracle attaque.
Faut pas tout mlanger !!!!




> Bientt Oracle portera plainte contre les particuliers


Y'a peu de risque. Mais rien n'est impossible !  ::aie::

----------


## Causa Sui

Ce que toute cette histoire m'inspire, c'est surtout une grande crainte ; celle qu' terme, Oracle n'arrive  tuer Androide et que les utilisateurs et les dveloppeurs n'aient plus le choix qu'entre Phone 7 et iOS, en matire de libert et de transparence, la corde ou le poison

----------


## Uther

Oracle ne tuera pas Android. Google n'oserai pas lacher son bb maintenant qu'il est au top de sa forme. 
Au pire le SDK d'Android abandonnera Java pour se tourner vers du full C++ (a sera possible ds la prochaine version) et trs probablement d'autres langages comme le Go.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Android : La plainte d'Oracle contre Google risque de perdre de l'ampleur*
*L'organisme officiel charg des brevets rejette 17 demandes d'Oracle*

*Mise  jour du 23/06/11*


L'organisme officiel amricain charg des brevets vient d'entrer en jeu dans l'affaire entre Oracle et Google sur l'utilisation de Java dans Android.

Oracle accuse Google de violation de 7 de ses brevets (ou plus exactement de brevets dont il a hrit avec le rachat de Sun).

Pour chaucun, les avocats d'Oracle ont dpos plusieurs demandes (des  claims ).

Aprs examen du premier brevet, le US Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) vient d'invalider 17 des 21 demandes d'Oracle. L'USPTO voque le concept de _ prior art_ , autrement dit le fait que les parties de ce brevet lies  ces demandes s'appuient principalement sur des informations, donnes, process qui taient au pralable dj publics.

Google demande a prsent que les 4 autres brevets soient examins de la mme manire par l'USPTO pour rduire l'importance de la plainte d'Oracle. Les 5me et 6me brevets avaient galement donn lieu  l'invalidation de 29 demandes sur 45.

Une demande qui n'enchante pas Oracle.

*Source* : Groklaw

----------


## Loceka

TLBM.

En esprant que a se gnralise aux futurs procs du mme type. Ca commence  bien faire leurs histoires de violation de brevets  la chane.

----------


## fregolo52

Quelle bonne nouvelle !!!

Un organisme national qui gre les brevets entre en jeu pour arbitrer !!

Quand vont-ils le faire pour Apple !! Mais bon, si Apple arrive  ngocier des royalties avec la concurrence (Nokia & Co), c'est qu'il doit y avoir quand mme une violation de brevets.

----------


## attila74

C'est effectivement une bonne nouvelle mme si je trouve qu'Oracle ne sont pas les pires dans ce domaine. Pour moi les pires, ce sont ces socits parasites, n'ayant aucune activit directe dans l'informatique, montes uniquement dans le but de racheter des brevets sans intention de les exploiter autrement qu'en guettant une ventuelle transgression de la part d'une entreprise et d'attaquer en justice, la plupart du temps dans des juridictions complaisantes.
Bref, se faire du fric sans jamais avoir pondu une ligne de code.

----------


## Traroth2

La demande d'Oracle s'appuie sur 7 brevets, pour un total de 168 revendications. Sur ces 7 brevets, 3 ont dj t examins par l'office des brevets US, pour un total de 66 revendications. Sur ces 66 revendications, 46 ont t rejetes. a semble mal parti pour Oracle, tout a...
Avec un peu de chance, a va se terminer par un Java rellement open-source et patent-free ! En tout cas, a va dans le bon sens.

http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?s...10621192510777

----------


## Traroth2

> Quelle bonne nouvelle !!!
> 
> Un organisme national qui gre les brevets entre en jeu pour arbitrer !!
> 
> Quand vont-ils le faire pour Apple !! Mais bon, si Apple arrive  ngocier des royalties avec la concurrence (Nokia & Co), c'est qu'il doit y avoir quand mme une violation de brevets.


En fait, la validit des brevets d'Oracle ont t contests par Google. L'valuation de ceux-ci par l'USPTO n'est donc pas spontane...

----------


## kdmbella

a quand le jour ou on va se dbarasser dfinitivement des brevets? aussi on est fatigu de toujours voir les mmes personnes(Oracle)  se plaindre ::triste::

----------


## Bubu017

> a quand le jour ou on va se dbarasser dfinitivement des brevets? aussi on est fatigu de toujours voir les mmes personnes(Oracle)  se plaindre


En clair tu veux que n'importe qui, puisse utiliser une techno dcouverte par quelqu'un qui a pu travailler 10 ans dessus, sans aucun problme et gratos ?

----------


## mortapa

> En clair tu veux que n'importe qui, puisse utiliser une techno dcouverte par quelqu'un qui a pu travailler 10 ans dessus, sans aucun problme et gratos ?


         Chaque dcouverte, chaque progrs, chaque accroissement des richesses humaines est le rsultat du travail physique et intellectuel accompli dans le pass et dans le prsent. Alors, de quel droit quelqu'un peut-il s'approprier la moindre parcelle de cet immense tout, et dire : ceci est  moi, pas  toi ? 

     Pierre Kropotkine, La conqute du pain, Paris, 1892

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pierre Kropotkine, La conqute du pain, Paris, 1892


Phat rfrence. Tu sais que l'conomie et la sociologie ont fait quelques progrs depuis la mouvance anarcho-communiste du XIXe sicle?  ::mouarf::

----------


## mortapa

Pour info c'est anarcho-communiste..... 

Avoir de la culture c'est bien mais a rend pas forcement sage souvient'en..

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour info c'est anarcho-communiste.....


Ca s'appelle de la fatigue en fin de journe  ::aie:: 
"_Parfois, une banane c'est juste une banane_" (c) Attribu  Freud  ::mouarf:: 




> Avoir de la culture c'est bien mais a rend pas forcement sage souvient'en..


 ::roll::

----------


## mortapa

Tu devrais essayer l'empathie plutt que la misanthropie, parait que a rend le monde meilleur.

sur ce bon w/e  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Uther

> En clair tu veux que n'importe qui, puisse utiliser une techno dcouverte par quelqu'un qui a pu travailler 10 ans dessus, sans aucun problme et gratos ?


Le mot "dcouverte" pour une techno comme Java me fait bien rire. Java n'est certainement pas un _dcouverte_, c'est une environnement complet qui t _construit_ en utilisant diverses techno connues depuis longtemps (interprteur, langage objet, ...)

Java n'a rien de nouveau en matire de technologie, mme pas  l'poque de sa cration. L'invalidation des brevets pour "prior art" en est clairement la preuve, s'il y avait besoin.

----------


## Elendhil

> Oracle gifl par l'Office amricain des brevets
> Dans l'affaire qui oppose Oracle  Google pour violation de brevets autour de Java, la firme de Larry Ellison a reu un cuisant revers. 17 brevets concerns par la procdure ont t annuls.
> 
> Publi le 23/06/2011, 17h58
> 
> Attaqu par Oracle  l't dernier pour avoir "sciemment, directement et de manire rpte enfreint les rgles sur la proprit intellectuelle du procd Java dtenu par Oracle", Google vient de marquer de prcieux points.
> Si dbut mai la tournure des vnements semblait pencher en faveur de la firme de Larry Ellison, ce n'est plus vraiment le cas aujourd'hui. Ainsi, l'Office amricain des brevets (United States Patent and Trademark Office) a invalid 17 des 21 brevets sur lequels Oracle comptait pour prouver la violation de proprit intelectuelle de Google.
> Tout n'est cependant pas perdu pour Oracle puisqu'il reste encore 4 brevets dans son escarcelle qui pourront lui permettre de sauver la face et peut tre empocher quelques millions de dollars.


Et hop 2-1 pour google ^^

----------


## cortex024

> Tu devrais essayer l'empathie plutt que la misanthropie, parait que a rend le monde meilleur.
> 
> sur ce bon w/e


vu les normits que tu sors, on ne peut avoir que la compassion ou de la piti pour toi!

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,
J'aimerais avoir leur avis  tous ce qui sont pour ou contre la proprit intellectuelle et les brevet.
Je vous donne mon exemple
Pendant plus de 4 ans j'ai dvelopp une application pendant 10  12 heures par jours tous les jours sans le moindre revenu.
aprs 3 ans de plus je commence enfin  gagner de l'argent.
Maintenant une boite avec uniquement des commerciaux mais de l'argent peut utiliser gratuitement mon travail.
qu'arriverait il pour moi?
On ne parle pas de grande socit mais d'une socit  taille humaine avec un passionn pour son travail.

----------


## tchize_

> Pendant plus de 4 ans j'ai dvelopp une application pendant 10  12 heures par jours tous les jours sans le moindre revenu.
> aprs 3 ans de plus je commence enfin  gagner de l'argent.
> Maintenant une boite avec uniquement des commerciaux mais de l'argent peut utiliser gratuitement mon travail.
> qu'arriverait il pour moi?
> On ne parle pas de grande socit mais d'une socit  taille humaine avec un passionn pour son travail.


Ne confondez pas "proprit intellectuelle" et "brevet". La proprit intellectuelle vous donnes tous les droits sur votre travail, y compris de choisir qui a le droit d'utiliser votre logiciel, de choisir votre tarif, etc.
Une boite avec "que des commerciaux" ne pourra rien vous faire, puisqu'il faudrait qu'elle viole le droit d'auteur. Ca s'apparente  de l'espionnage industriel, c'est dj protg.

Le brevet, "c'est J'ai eu l'ide de mettre un trombinoscope des clients  gauches qui affiche automatiquement la photo des clients quand le tlphone sonne. Je vais interdire  quiconque qui travaille autant que moi ailleurs d'utiliser cette ide, je vais la breveter" et a a tue toute forme d'innovation.
Vosu avez une petite boite  taille humaine, alors craignez les brevets, car le jour o vous serez un peu gros, des boites avec rien que des avocat et des portefeuilles de brevet  la con viendront vous attaquer en justice. Le brevet en informatique, c'est une arme de mafieux destine  extorquer de l'argent  toutes les petites boites qui n'ont pas les moyens de se dfendre. Il y a des centaines de cas chaque anne aux tats unis, ce genre de boite fleurit dans tous les sens.
A ce titre d'ailleurs, la plupart des grosses boites n'ont de portefeuille de brevets que pour se dfendre contre les autres portefeuilles de brevet.
Ici google a fait saut une partie des brevets. Il faut savoir que la procdure pour le faire coute tellement cher que beaucoup de boite coulent bien avant d'y arriver.


Dans le cas qui nous occupe (android) y a aps que des commerciaux, y a du monde chez google qui a travaill pour faire pousser la JVM en question, et sun a toujours eu  l'esprit de garder sa JVM ouverte  tous les intervenant, dixit sun "n'importe qui a le droit d'implmenter la spec java, elle est ouverte". 
Seulement en arrire plan il y avait "oui mais pour pouvoir s'appeler java, faut passer le kit de test et la licence du kit de test vous interdit de faire une jvm mobile". Et t'as tout l'embroglio juridique qui suis.

----------


## cbleas

> Ne confondez pas "proprit intellectuelle" et "brevet". La proprit intellectuelle


Vous parlez de "brevet" et de "proprit intellectuelle" en France la proprit intellectuelle est le seul systme qui protge de la copie car je ne pense pas que le brevet informatique fonctionne en France.

La je pose une question qui est la mme que celle pos par ces problmes de brevet.

Maintenant la question que je pose c'est qu'est ce que je fais si on pique mon travail? je retourne travailler pour le patron qui aura piqu mon travail et qui aura plus de moyen?

Que ce soit le brevet ou la proprit intellectuelle cela a t tout de mme pour protger.




> sun a toujours eu  l'esprit de garder sa JVM ouverte  tous les intervenant, dixit sun "n'importe qui a le droit d'implmenter la spec java, elle est ouverte". 
> Seulement en arrire plan il y avait "oui mais pour pouvoir s'appeler java, faut passer le kit de test et la licence du kit de test vous interdit de faire une jvm mobile". Et t'as tout l'embroglio juridique qui suis.


N'oubliez tout de meme pas que Sun a vendu tous ses droits et que Google aurait pu le racheter et ouvrir les droits.
Pensez vous que sun aurait pu vendre dans le cas ou ce n'tait qu'une coquille vide?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Une boite avec "que des commerciaux" ne pourra rien vous faire, puisqu'il faudrait qu'elle viole le droit d'auteur. Ca s'apparente  de l'espionnage industriel, c'est dj protg.


Tu connais la blague sur le petit garon qui demande  son pre la diffrence entre potentiellement et concrtement?  ::mrgreen::  Ben pour le copyright c'est pareil. Allez, je me copie moi-mme:




> De son ct, le copyright [...] nest pas non plus compltement  labri des critiques, car la protection quil fournit est en ralit svrement limite, comme le montre la jurisprudence. Par exemple, pour obtenir gain de cause en cas de plagiat, le seul moyen sr est de prouver le vol du support matriel ou la corruption de lun des employs. Donc, le copyright ne fournit aucune protection contre les hackers. Mais plus grave encore : le copyright nest pas publi dans une base internationale. Par consquent, il confre des droits dont la nature et la porte ne peuvent tre ni vrifis ni analyss avant qu'ils ne soient opposs  un tiers. Par contraste, les brevets sont consultables dans une base internationale ou nationale et on est tenu de faire une recherche dantriorit lorsquon dpose un brevet.


Rajoutons  a qu'un copyright n'est pas un actif et ne valorise donc pas l'entreprise, petite ou grand, et on comprendra aisment que tout n'est pas blanc ou noir entre le copyright et le brevet.

----------


## tchize_

> Vous parlez de "brevet" et de "proprit intellectuelle" en France la proprit intellectuelle est le seul systme qui protge de la copie car je ne pense pas que le brevet informatique fonctionne en France.


La France de facto reconnat les brevets europens (elle a pas le choix), l'office europen des brevet accepte depuis des annes sans support juridique les brevet logiciels, il sont juste trs durs  dfendre en justice. Nos lus europens (certains) ont, il y a quelque annes, mandat la commission europenne pour quelle mette en place une loi rgulant ces pratique, avec le but d'empecher  l'avenir le dpot des brevet logiciel. Le Lobbying ayant fait son petit bonhomme de chemin, la commission europenne a pondu des loi autorisant les brevets logiciels et a tent de la faire passer en commission chasse et pche (a serait drle si c'tait pas aussi grave). A l'poque la Pologne a eu un sursaut et a dit "c'est n'importe quoi ca a rien  faire dans l'agenda". Pour finir a la fin d'un longue procdure pendant laquelle beaucoup se sont battus, et malgr les rappel  l'ordre du parlement europen (rappel, il n'y a pas d'lus en commission!) la loi autorisant les brevet a atterit au parlement et passe ua vote, refuse. On recommence tout  zro, et on est toujours du coup dans le vide juridique  ::?: 

De toutes faons, quand je vois qu'on va jusque breveter le vivant, les brevet c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi. Leur but premier tait de protger l'innovation, le rsultat est tous le contraire (ha tu peux pas innover parce que la petite pice l au milieu de ton truc, j'ai un brevet dessus. ha tu peux pas innover parce que ca te coterait 5 fois le cot de ta r&d pour faire vrifier que ton processus ne viole aucun des centaines de milliers de brevets dj existants).

----------


## Uther

> Vous parlez de "brevet" et de "proprit intellectuelle" en France la proprit intellectuelle est le seul systme qui protge de la copie car je ne pense pas que le brevet informatique fonctionne en France.
> 
> La je pose une question qui est la mme que celle pos par ces problmes de brevet.
> 
> Maintenant la question que je pose c'est qu'est ce que je fais si on pique mon travail? je retourne travailler pour le patron qui aura piqu mon travail et qui aura plus de moyen?
> 
> Que ce soit le brevet ou la proprit intellectuelle cela a t tout de mme pour protger.


En fait pour tre exact, il faut parler de "brevet" et "de droit d'auteur" qui sont en effet deux systmes diffrents de "proprit intellectuelle". 
Les brevets sur le logiciel ne sont en effet pas reconnu par la lgislation francaise et je dirais heureusement vu tous les problmes qu'ils posent aux tats-Unis.
Le systme de droit d'auteur par contre est peu contest. D'ailleurs les licences libres reposent sur le droit d'auteur. Rien n'oblige une entreprise  faire du libre et si elle le veut, elle peut choisir une licence comme la GPL qui interdit toute utilisation commerciale.




> Par contraste, les brevets sont consultables dans une base internationale ou nationale et on est tenu de faire une recherche dantriorit lorsquon dpose un brevet.


Recherche d'antriorit qui est gnralement ne sert a rien. Et certaines socit prfrent ne pas dposer de brevet justement parce que la base est consultable, et que c'est le meilleur moyen de se faire copier.

----------


## tchize_

> Recherche d'antriorit qui est gnralement ne sert a rien. Et certaines socit prfrent justement le pas dposer de brevet justement parce que la base est consultable, et que c'est le meilleur moyen de se faire copier.


Recherche d'antriorit qui de toutes faon n'est pas praticable vu la masse de brevets existants. Le principe est toujours "on verra lorsqu'il y a conflit juridique" et quand il y a conflit juridique au final a reviens  "on verra qui a le plus de sous pour payer ses avocats". Dans l'absolu le principe est joli: "tu viole un brevet, t'es assign en justice, tu t'explique", dans la pratique c'est "un type viens  ta porte, te dit que tu viole 200 de leur brevet dont tu sais qu'il sont bidons mais dposs, et t'explique que si tu veux aller au tribunal, faudra payer trs cher, mais que si tu paye un peu moins, on te donnera la licence"

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Leur but premier tait de protger l'innovation, le rsultat est tous le contraire (ha tu peux pas innover parce que la petite pice l au milieu de ton truc, j'ai un brevet dessus. ha tu peux pas innover parce que ca te coterait 5 fois le cot de ta r&d pour faire vrifier que ton processus ne viole aucun des centaines de milliers de brevets dj existants).


Oui enfin, le problme c'est qu'on a pas encore vu de cas d'exploitation monopolistique russie d'un brevet. Donc pour le moment, le brevet qui dfavorise l'innovation reste un simple pouvantail thorique.




> Recherche d'antriorit qui de toutes faon n'est pas praticable vu la masse de brevets existants.


Non, la recherche d'antriorit se fait trs bien. Quand l'office des brevets amricains le fait consciencieusement, c'est--dire... pas trs souvent  ::mrgreen::  Mais a c'est un problme de l'USPTO, pas des brevets.

----------


## tchize_

> Quand l'office des brevets amricains le fait consciencieusement, c'est--dire... pas trs souvent


Autrement dit, ca ne se fait pas.

Quand aux socits qui vivent de patents bidons, si a existe:
http://www.widgetpress.com/defense

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Autrement dit, ca ne se fait pas.


Oui mais c'est un problme li  l'application des brevets, pas aux brevets eux-mmes. Le Code Pnal est enfreint tous les jours, mais c'est pas une raison pour le supprimer  ::mouarf:: 




> Quand aux socits qui vivent de patents bidons, si a existe:
> http://www.widgetpress.com/defense


O est-ce que tu vois qu'ils arrivent  en vivre?  :;):

----------


## tchize_

Si tu regarde la socit qui attaque, tu verra qu'elle ne fait que a, c'est un fond d'investissement dont la seule valeur est les brevet qu'elle possde. Bonjour l'innovation.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si tu regarde la socit qui attaque, tu verra qu'elle ne fait que a, c'est un fond d'investissement dont la seule valeur est les brevet qu'elle possde. Bonjour l'innovation.


 ::rire::  Toi, t'as oubli de regarder les comptes de la socit en question.

CA 2009: 951,734 $
Perte 2009: -1,849,662 $

CA 2010: 637,836 $
Perte 2010: -1,923,543 $

Et leur action vaut 0,36$  ::toutcasse:: 
Normal, quand on a pour 1,8 M$ de frais d'avocats chaque anne, a marche moyennement bien  ::mouarf:: 

Tu crois qu'elle va tenir combien de temps la boite?  :;): 
Donc ton exemple illustre plutt le contraire.

----------


## tchize_

Tu crois qu'elle a dja foutu dans la m*** combien de boite de dev?
On s'en fout que la boite soit dans le rouge, tant que les revenus sont convertis en argent pour les boites qui sont derrire, on les transfre, du coup balance ngative et pas d'impots.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu crois qu'elle a dja foutu dans la m*** combien de boite de dev?


Peu importe. Ton point c'est que cette boite arrive en vivre. Ben la rponse est: non, elle y arrive pas. Et c'est normal: pour pouvoir faire de longs procs, il faut soi-mme tre gros, avec une trsorerie qui va avec. L c'est juste une tentative (plutt rate il faut avouer).




> On s'en fout que la boite soit dans le rouge, tant que les revenus sont convertis en argent pour les boites qui sont derrire, on les transfre, du coup balance ngative et pas d'impots.


Quelles boites qui sont derrire, de quoi tu parles?  ::roll:: 
L'activit lie aux brevets leur a apport en 2010 la superbe somme de 63,200 dollars. En clair,  moins d'un miracle, cette boite va finir par couler.

----------


## Elendhil

```

```

Une socit peut faire des pertes faramineuses , et ne pas du tout tre en difficult.

Mais comment es ce possible oO ?

Faut demander,  marc rich, c'est un vritable expert dans le domaine, ce gars tait poursuivi pour plus de 50 inculpations aux tats-unis, inscrit sur la liste des 10 fugitifs les plus recherchs du fbi, il s'est exil en suisse. 

De la il a cre un systme tentaculaire  parfaitement lgale, 80 filiales qui dclarent toutes des pertes dans diffrents pays du monde. La socit bas en suisse(trading de matire premires) , elle dclare un bnfice gigantesque mais il a obtenu du canton de zoug en suisse sur lequel il tait install une imposition fiscale trs avantageuse : 0.075% sur le capitale et 7% sur les bnfices ^^. Grce  lui , ce canton est devenu trs clbre et de nombreuses socits se sont installs  leur tour.

Le monsieur devient donc extrmement riche, protg 24/24 par des gardes du corps isralien pour pas se faire choper par le fbi qui veut sa peau.
Et hop  la fin de son mandat bill Clinton le gracie, il aurait financ sa campagne ^^.

Il quitte le poste de pdg de sa socit , qui deviendra par la suite Glencore , la plus grosse socit en terme de chiffre d'affaire en suisse(150 milliards $). 

Bref pour en revenir aux chiffres que tu donnes , soit les investisseurs de cette socits fume du crack tous les jours, ou alors il y a juste quelques choses qui tu ne saisis pas et ses chiffres ne sont qu'une faade qui ne reprsentent pas la ralit des choses.

Car pour moi aucun investisseurs ne va laisser des sous , et encore moins renflouer une socit qui a perdu le double de son chiffre d'affaire en 2009, puis le triple en 2010 sans une trs bonne raison ^^. Par exemple qu'il y a un procs en cours qui de a de trs grosses chances de succs qui aboutira seulement dans 3-4 ans , qui selon leurs estimations va rapporter des dizaines de millions d'euros.

Pour en revenir au sujet , les brevets sont la pour protger du plagiat ce qui est beaucoup plus difficile pour la proprit intellectuelle. Mais en mme temps par leur nature mme ils nuisent  la R&D.

Mais je comprend le point de vue d'une petite boite qui a eu une bonne ide qui met 3 ans  sortir son produit cela commence  marcher , et ce fait plagi par une grosse boite qui ralise le mme produit en 3 mois grce  sa puissance financire/main d'oeuvre, et se retrouve en difficult face une concurrence svre. Mais bon si la petite boite ne peut pas garder son avance et se dfendre commercialement face  cette entreprise , il y a peu de chance qu'un brevet l'aide beaucoup plus car elle aura pas la puissance financire dans une bataille juridique.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tu devrais essayer l'empathie plutt que la misanthropie, parait que a rend le monde meilleur.


Tu devrais essayer d'teindre ton PC quelque temps, a ne rendra pas le monde meileur mais a nous fera des vacances.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Faut demander,  marc rich, c'est un vritable expert dans le domaine, ce gars tait poursuivi pour plus de 50 inculpations aux tats-unis, inscrit sur la liste des 10 fugitifs les plus recherchs du fbi, il s'est exil en suisse.


Oui, mais l ce sont des filiales, qui peuvent avoir le soutien de leur mre (une lettre est requise par les CACs dans le cas des pertes trop importantes).

Ici, t'as rien de tout a. T'as une boite qui vend initialement du matos et des services et dont le chiffre d'affaire sur ce segment se casse la gueule. Face  a, son CEO n'a rien trouv de mieux que de dposer un brevet bidon et se dire qu'il va pouvoir faire de l'argent avec. Il a juste oubli les frais correspondants  ::mouarf:: 




> Mais bon si la petite boite ne peut pas garder son avance et se dfendre commercialement face  cette entreprise , il y a peu de chance qu'un brevet l'aide beaucoup plus car elle aura pas la puissance financire dans une bataille juridique.


C'est un faux argument. Un procs coute toujours trs cher et tant qu'il y aura des avocats, ce sera le cas. Mais dans le cas d'un brevet, tu as beaucoup plus de moyens de prouver que tu es dans ton droit. Aprs, le fait que les grosses entreprises mangent les petites, ce sera toujours le cas...  ::(:

----------


## Traroth2

> En clair tu veux que n'importe qui, puisse utiliser une techno dcouverte par quelqu'un qui a pu travailler 10 ans dessus, sans aucun problme et gratos ?


En quelque sorte. Tu inventes un truc, tu peux garder la mthode pour toi, mais tu ne peux pas interdire  quelqu'un d'autre d'inventer la mme chose que toi. Parce que c'est *a*, les brevets !

----------


## Traroth2

> Phat rfrence. Tu sais que l'conomie et la sociologie ont fait quelques progrs depuis la mouvance anarcho-communiste du XIXe sicle?


Ah bon ? Et lesquels ? Je n'ai pas l'impression que la situation se soit notablement amliore...

----------


## FredN

A relever surtout que dans le systme amricain, il y a peu de vrifications et de conditions. Si je prends le systme Suisse:

Pour obtenir un brevet, une invention doit runir les conditions suivantes:
Elle doit tre nouvelle donc inconnue du public.
Elle doit rsoudre un problme par une solution technique.
Elle doit tre utilisable industriellement.
Elle doit tre le fruit d'une activit inventive.

On ne brevte donc pas uniquement le rsultat final, mais la solution technique qui est lie avec. C'est--dire qu'on ne peut pas breveter une simple ide, genre "tlphone portable avec un cran sur lequel on interagit avec les doigts". Je peux tout  fait breveter l'ide et le systme derrire, mais rien n'empcher un concurrent d'obtenir le mme rsultat avec une autre solution. C'est sans doute l'une des principale diffrence entre l'Europe et les USA, et permets de limiter le brevet comme frein  l'innovation.

----------


## Idelways

*Android : L'USPTO invalide toutes les revendications d'un autre brevet d'Oracle*
*Une premire d'aprs le spcialiste Florian Mueller*

*Mise  jour du 04/07/2011 par Idelways*


Le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) vient de finir l'examen prliminaire d'un cinquime brevet remis en questions par Google dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  Oracle autour de Dalvik, la machine virtuelle Java d'Android.

Toutes les vingt-quatre revendications du brevet numro 6.125.447 ont t invalides, soit une premire au cours d'un procs selon le spcialiste Florian Mueller.

La dcision de l'USPTO est fonde sur l'existence d'un brevet utilis dans le cadre d'un autre procs. Un brevet qui avait t accord en 1994, soit 3 ans avant le dpt de Sun.
Le bureau des brevets a aussi relev deux autres publications datant de 1996 comme preuve dantriorit  la mthode dcrite par Sun pour  _assurer la scurit des applications par des domaines protgs_ .

Oracle s'essuie donc un autre  _prior art_  qui fragilise davantage sa cause et remet encore une fois en question le bien-fond du systme actuel de brevets logiciel amricain.

Il ne s'agit pas l d'une dcision finale. Oracle peut en effet contester cette dcision et plaider pour son annulation. Si l'USPTO maintient son invalidation, Oracle pourra faire appel.

Pour mmoire, Oracle met en jeux sept brevets dans cette affaire et 132 revendications sur un total de 168, dans le but d'obtenir les dommages et intrts colossaux d'entre 1.4  6.1 milliards de dollars.


*Source* : blog de Florian Mueller

----------


## transgohan

Faisons le vide dans les brevets attribus et qui n'auraient pas du. Allez allez !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Faisons le vide dans les brevets attribus et qui n'auraient pas du. Allez allez !


un bon exemple : le N 2001100012 dlivr par bureau australien des brevets.

Je vous laisse chercher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## transgohan

Si je comprends bien, c'est un brevet sur la Roue ???  :8O:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si je comprends bien, c'est un brevet sur la Roue ???


 ::ccool::  t'as trouv  ::mouarf::

----------


## Traroth2

Excellentes nouvelles ! Java est en train de devenir une technologie rellement libre ! C'est gnial !

Je prdis qu'Oracle ne pourra que s'en fliciter sur le long terme, mme si dans l'immdiat, ils vont perdre beaucoup d'argent en ne russissant pas  parasiter Android.

Au passage, on a une nouvelle illustration du fonctionnement des systmes de brevet : la recherche d'antriorit, qui est une phase qui dure plusieurs annes et cote des dizaines de milliers d'euros pour un seul brevet, est une pure arnaque, comme on peut le constater ici ! Sun a dpos des brevets, a sorti l'argent  l'poque, l'USPTO tait cens faire une recherche d'antriorit, et visiblement, a n'a pas t fait, ou pas srieusement !

----------


## Traroth2

Si on fait un dcompte, on en est  70 revendications rejetes et 20 valides ou non-examines. Il reste 3 brevets  examiner, pour 78 revendications, dont 56 vont tre rexamines. Ce qui veut dire qu'un minimum de 42 revendications seront valables  la fin de la procdure. Mais si le ratio se maintient, a va mal se terminer pour Oracle...

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,
est ce que sun aurait vendu une coquille vide?

----------


## Traroth2

> Bonjour,
> est ce que sun aurait vendu une coquille vide?


Oracle, c'est des grands garons, hein. J'imagine qu'ils ont d auditer Sun pour voir ce que a valait.

----------


## Idelways

*Procs Oracle - Android : le juge veut un arrangement  l'amiable*
*Et pourrait imposer une mdiation entre Larry Ellison et Larry Page*



Dans une lettre, le juge charg du procs pour violation prsume des brevets Java dans Android, lance un dernier appel aux deux entreprises pour tenter de trouver un accord  l'amiable avant le dbut du procs, prvu pour la fin du mois prochain.

William Alsup invite plus prcisment les deux gants de la Silicon Valley  dlguer leurs  _plus hautes instances excutives_ , pour se prsenter  la cour durant une ou deux journes, ngocier un arrangement.

Le juge accorde aux avocats jusqu' demain 7 septembre comme dernier dlai de rception de rponses devant spcifier qui sera dlgu des deux cts. La cour dcidera ensuite si un tte  tte de mdiation entre Larry Ellison et Larry Page leur sera impos.

Le patron d'Oracle n'est en tout cas pas du genre  rencler  l'ide de mettre les pieds dans un tribunal. L'anne passe, il n'a pas hsit  peser de tout son poids  la cour d'Oakland en Californie pour tmoigner du vol de secrets industriels d'Oracle par l'ex filiale TomorrowNow de SAP.

Aprs y avoir arrach un ddommagement de 1.3 milliard de dollars, par la suite jugs  _grossirement dmesurs_ , le juge avait offert 272 millions  Oracle.

Quant  Google et son systme d'exploitation Android, Oracle a lanc son action en justice depuis aot 2010. Il rclame 2.6 milliards de dommages et intrts sur 132 revendications de violation de 6 brevets concernant l'utilisation de Java sur l'OS mobile le plus populaire au monde.

Durant cette anne, plusieurs pisodes ont eu lieu sans pour autant mettre un terme  l'affaire, ni reinter la dtermination dOracle  avoir gain de cause. Le juge a en effet somm lacqureur de Sun de rduire le nombre de ses revendications  un chiffre  _jugeable_ . 
En juin dernier, le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) avait rejet 17 des 21 revendications de lun des brevets d'Oracle  la suite d'une demande de rexamen par Google.

Pour plus de dtails sur les rebondissements de cette affaire, lire notre dossier ci-devant.


*Source* : [ame="http://www.scribd.com/doc/63836649/Judge-suggests-mediation"]Judge suggests mediation[/ame]

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'une mdiation entre les deux patrons aura lieu ?
 ::fleche::  Une telle initiative pourra-t-elle d'aprs vous aboutir  un rglement  l'amiable ?

----------


## _skip

> [B][SIZE="4"]Procs Oracle - Android : le juge 
>  Pensez-vous qu'une mdiation entre les deux patrons aura lieu ?
>  Une telle initiative pourra-t-elle d'aprs voir aboutir  un rglement  l'amiable ?


Elle aura lieu puisque le tribunal l'exige. Maintenant je suis sceptique quant  une issue dcisive car Oracle a tendance  se montrer franchement gourmand (il suffit de regarder combien il souhaitait taxer  Google au dbut de cette histoire et l'affaire SAP).

Je vois tout  fait Oracle proposer un accord financier, mais pour un montant totalement inacceptable.

----------


## PRL115

> [Android] l'OS mobile le plus populaire au monde.


???
Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire a?  :8O: 

Le premier sens de populaire ("qui appartient au peuple") ne colle pas.

Le second ("connu du large public") pourrait aller s'il n'y avait pas "le plus" devant.


L'OS le plus connu du large public, c'est iOS. 
Si Android a du succs en Europe et en Amrique du Nord, en Affrique, et notamment en Asie, iOS a une longueur d'avance.

De plus ... avec les surcouches oprateurs, certains ne savent mme pas qu'ils sont sous Android (si si, je vous assure, j'ai entendu des personnes dire "je suis sous le systme Sense" ou d'autre "je suis sous l'OS LG" {en parlant d'un portable Android} ... alors que quand on a un iPhone, on sait qu'on est sous iOS. Quand on a une tablette, on sait qu'on est sous iOS).




Bref, a c'tait la petite parenthse pour montrer ce qui me semble tre une phrase trs subjective qui montre un parti pris de l'auteur.



pour l'article en lui mme.




> Pensez-vous qu'une mdiation entre les deux patrons aura lieu ?


Non, Oracle ira jusqu'au bout de ses revendications. Si mdiation il y a, Oracle sera trop exigeant, google refusera.
(Skip, rien n'est encore exig par le juge)




> Une telle initiative pourra-t-elle d'aprs voir aboutir  un rglement  l'amiable ?


Non ... le penser serait mal connaitre Oracle.

----------


## Uther

> De plus ... avec les surcouches oprateurs, certains ne savent mme pas qu'ils sont sous Android (si si, je vous assure, j'ai entendu des personnes dire "je suis sous le systme Sense" ou d'autre "je suis sous l'OS LG" {en parlant d'un portable Android} ... alors que quand on a un iPhone, on sait qu'on est sous iOS. Quand on a une tablette, on sait qu'on est sous iOS).


Oui et non  la fois. Si on va au bout du raisonnement, la plupart des possesseur d'iPhone/iPad ne savent pas non plus qu'ils sont sous iOS. Il savent juste qu'ils ont un iTruc. Je pense qu'il y a au final plus de gens qui savent qu'il ont Android que de gens qui savent qu'il ont iOS.

----------


## Traroth2

Franchement, difficile de dire comment a va se terminer entre Google et Oracle.

Toutefois, comparer le procs autour de d'Android et Java avec l'affaire de TomorrowNow me parait peu pertinent : SAP est un vritable concurrent pour Oracle, et en dehors de tirer du pognon de l'affaire, l'intrt d'Oracle tait de faire le plus de mal possible  SAP. Ici, c'est juste une question de pognon, Oracle et Google ne sont pas rellement des concurrents. Je pense que a amliore les possibilits d'un accord amiable. A moins qu'Oracle ne roule en sous-marin pour un concurrent de Google, genre Apple ou Microsoft (les rachats de brevets Novell et Nortel montrent que c'est trois-l s'entendent super bien !), dans ce cas, a sera plus dur...

De plus, L'USPTO a invalid une grande partie des brevets d'Oracle, et donc ils vont devoir mettre beaucoup d'eau dans leur vin.

De plus, Oracle a quand mme encore un peu besoin que Google continue  soutenir Java, je pense...

Personnellement, je pense que Google va simplement faire un chque  Oracle, gors mais pas trop, mais sans qu'Oracle ne touche de l'argent pour chaque tlphone Android vendu, ce qui doit tre le saint Graal d'Oracle, j'imagine.

----------


## Kiiwi

> Personnellement, je pense que Google va simplement faire un chque  Oracle, gors mais pas trop, mais sans qu'Oracle ne touche de l'argent pour chaque tlphone Android vendu, ce qui doit tre le saint Graal d'Oracle, j'imagine.


Il est vidant que Google ne peut pas promettre X dollars par tlphones vendus sous Android ... qui est un os ""libre""


Si Oracle cherchez a, il se serait attaqu aux constructeurs directement (comme Microsoft avec HTC et ... Samsung? on est rest sans nouvelles sur ce dernier, qui devait verser 5$ si un "samsung galaxy" sortait sous Windows Phone, ou 15$ autrement.).

----------


## PRL115

> Oui et non  la fois. Si on va au bout du raisonnement, la plupart des possesseur d'iPhone/iPad ne savent pas non plus qu'ils sont sous iOS. Il savent juste qu'ils ont un iTruc. Je pense qu'il y a au final plus de gens qui savent qu'il ont Android que de gens qui savent qu'il ont iOS.


Vu le prix de l'iPhone, quand tu l'achtes, tu sais ce que tu achtes.


Les portables Android sont tellement nombreux, qu'on peut en obtenir facilement  1 euro avec un forfait en s'engageant. 


De surcroit, l'iPhone et l'iPad bnficie de larges publicits sur la tl.
Tout le monde connait l'iPhone et l'iPad, et presque tout le monde iOS.
Pas tout le monde connait le dernier smartphone HTC sous Android.

----------


## tchize_

> De surcroit, l'iPhone et l'iPad bnficie de larges publicits sur la tl.
> Tout le monde connait l'iPhone et l'iPad, et presque tout le monde iOS.


JE sais pas en france, mais en Belgique, dans ces pub, pas  un seul moment on ne mentionne "ios". Trs prsemptueux de croire que tous le monde connait. Les geek accros de la marque, surement, mais c'est tout. Demande  mes parent, ma soeur, ma copine. C'est quoi un iphone? "le tlphone d'apple". C'est quoi ios? "Heuuuu....  ::?: ". Moi mme, il m'a fallu bien attendre presque une anne aprs la sortie des iphone pour entendre parler de ios. Faut dire que ces briques de luxe ne m'intressent absolument pas  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## PRL115

> JE sais pas en france, mais en Belgique, dans ces pub, pas  un seul moment on ne mentionne "ios". Trs prsemptueux de croire que tous le monde connait. Les geek accros de la marque, surement, mais c'est tout. Demande  mes parent, ma soeur, ma copine. C'est quoi un iphone? "le tlphone d'apple". C'est quoi ios? "Heuuuu.... ". Moi mme, il m'a fallu bien attendre presque une anne aprs la sortie des iphone pour entendre parler de ios. Faut dire que ces briques de luxe ne m'intressent absolument pas .


As-tu essay de demander  ta soeur, ta copine, ou tes parents
- c'est quoi Symbian?
- c'est quoi Meego?
- C'est quoi Android?
- C'est quoi WebOS?
- C'est quoi Badaa?

S'ils te rpondent non pour symbian ... doit-on en conclure que cet OS pour qui on prvoyait un avenir radieux est peu populaire?



Concernant les pubs, oui, Apple se vente de iOS, et sur beaucoup de brochures, de magazine (je parle pas d'articles, l c'est sur que a y est, je parle de page pub), on voit "iOS, le systme d'exploitation mobile le plus avanc au monde" .


Sinon j'ai trouv l'OS le plus "populaire", celui o si la question suivante est pose "Qu'est-ce que [nom de l'OS]" presque tout le monde trouvera.
C'est Blackberry OS  ::aie:: 

- "Qu'est-ce que Blackberry OS?"
- "le systme d'exploitation qui quipe les BB"




J'arrte l mes arguments, moi je trouve qu'il est pas correct de dire qu'Android est l'OS le plus populaire ...  prs tout, chacun pense ce qu'il veut, surtout en l'absence de chiffre ou d'tudes pour dfinir l'OS le plus populaire.

----------


## Charvalos

> Concernant les pubs, oui, Apple se vente de iOS, et sur beaucoup de brochures, de magazine (je parle pas d'articles, l c'est sur que a y est, je parle de page pub), on voit "iOS, le systme d'exploitation mobile le plus avanc au monde" .


J'ai pas envie de rentrer  nouveau dans un dbat-troll Apple vs Autre mais croire que "iOS est le systme d'exploitation mobile le plus avanc au monde", je trouve que faux.

Android et iOS sont au mme niveau sauf que Android a l'avantage d'tre sur une multitude de tlphone (Samsung, HTC, LG, etc.), ce qui n'est pas le cas de iOS.

Un autre avantage qu'a Android est que tu peux le personnaliser comme tu veux, et c'est peut-tre a qui le fait devenir plus populaire qu'iOS.

----------


## Kiiwi

Je confirme qu'Apple se vente d'avoir l'OS le plus avanc au monde, et qu'on le trouve sur beaucoup de pub.

Et je dteste ce genre de tournure.

"iOS, le systme d'exploitation mobile le plus avanc au monde"
Sur quoi ils se basent? 

"Android, le systme d'exploitation mobile le plus avanc au monde"
a m'aurait tout aussi choqu.

Je ne trouve nulle part les arguments de ??? pour avoir qualifi iOS de meilleur OS mobile (Apple c'est peut-tre autoqualifi?  ::aie:: )


Et c'est pas tout pour Apple.
"Le systme dexploitation dordinateur le plus avanc au monde" (en parlant de Lion, mais il le faisaient dj sous leopard, et snow leopard, et peut-tre mme avant).
Il est trs bien Snow Leopard (j'ai pas test Lion, mais semble-t-il que c'est aussi une bonne russite), mais en quoi est-il "plus avanc" que les autres OS? Avanc sur quels points? Et pour qui? (c'est subjectif je trouve de comparer un OS avec un autre ... forcment il y en a un qui plaira plus et paraitra plus simple et plus complet pour un tel ... et l'inverse pour un tel autre).


Ou alors Google avec Chrome, avec ses "Chrome, le navigateur le plus rapide", ou "Surfez plus vite avec Chrome". 
L encore, ces messages (qui sont en plus affich sur la page du moteur de recherche de Google, lorsqu'on est sous IE), ne me semblent pas corrects.
Sur mon ordi rcent sous Windows 7, c'est Opera qui a bouff du Lion, et qui a une rapidit  mettre au tapis Chrome.
Sur mon vieil ordi sous Vista c'est Firefox. 
Et plusieurs tests et tudes montrent que les performances des navigateurs dpendent normment de la machine hte. 
Par consquent, si Chrome ne peut s'octroyer la place de premier quelque soit l'ordinateur ... il ne peut pas dire qu'il est le plus rapide! (surtout que a ne veut pas dire grand chose "rapide" ... rapide pour une page pleine de Java? une page html basique? Une page avec du flash partout? une page HTML5? rapide pour tout? ).


Bref, voila, ces petites phrases, moi elles me restent en travers, et je trouve que a s'apparente  de la publicit mensongre, juste bonne  appter le client.





> Un autre avantage qu'a Android est que tu peux le personnaliser comme tu veux, et c'est peut-tre a qui le fait devenir plus populaire qu'iOS.


Les OS d'ordinateur sous noyau Linux ... on peut les personnaliser 100 fois plus qu'un MAC OS et qu'un Windows ... tu crois que a fait d'eux les plus populaires?

Si tu dis  quelqu'un "j'ai Ubuntu" tu as plus de chance de te voir rpondre "t'as attrap a o? en Afrique?" que "c'est vrai? Je l'aime bien, mais je prfre Mandriva". 



Une personne qui s'y connait dans le monde des OS, connaitra iOS, et Android.

Une personne qui ne s'y connait pas du tout, elle saura que iOS a doit avoir un rapport avec les iTrucs, et Android ... elle pensera aux Androdes et donc  Terminator et compagnie  ::lol::

----------


## gorgonite

part venir pourrir une news Android/Java avec son complexe de supriorit Apple-fanboy iOS-issime...  quoi servent les interventions ci-dessus ?

----------


## Uther

@Kiiwi> 
Je suis d'accord, mais a n'a rien de nouveau.

Apple n'a jamais brill par sa modestie en gnral, encore moins dans ses publicits.

----------


## tchize_

> As-tu essay de demander  ta soeur, ta copine, ou tes parents


C'est quoi le but de ton argument, me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit? Je remettais en place le "tout le monde connait IOS", ce qui  mon sens est faux. J'ai jamais prtendu que tout le monde connait android ou qu'android est plus populaire que ios.

Si tu veux mon avis, l'os tlphone le plus connu des gens, c'est windows mobile, vu le nombre de personnes que j'ai dj vu dans le train s'exclamer devant leur pda "mon windows a plant"  :;): 
Mais c'est loin aujourd'hui je pense d'tre le plus utilis ou le meilleurs  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## kpouer

Et si on arrtait avec ce dbat sur quel est le meilleur OS mobile qui en plus d'tre strile n'a pas sa place ici?

----------


## Traroth2

> Il est vidant que Google ne peut pas promettre X dollars par tlphones vendus sous Android ... qui est un os ""libre""
> 
> 
> Si Oracle cherchez a, il se serait attaqu aux constructeurs directement (comme Microsoft avec HTC et ... Samsung? on est rest sans nouvelles sur ce dernier, qui devait verser 5$ si un "samsung galaxy" sortait sous Windows Phone, ou 15$ autrement.).


Ce n'est pas si vident que a. Google propose le code d'Android en open-source, mais la plupart des constructeurs utilisent en fait un pack soumis  une licence propritaire, comprenant par exemple les logiciels Google (clients GMail, Maps, etc), l'accs  Android Market, l'utilisation des marques "Android" et/ou "with Google", etc. Je pense qu'Oracle a trs envie de goter  ce gteau l...

----------


## Idelways

*Android : chec de la mdiation entre Google et Oracle*
*Le juge invite les deux PDG  une dernire tentative d'viter le procs*

*Mise  jour du 20 septembre 2011 par Idelways*


La sance de mdiation entre les deux hommes forts de Google et Oracle s'est solde d'chec, aucun accord n'a t trouv pour viter que le conflit qui les oppose autour de Java et Android arrive jusqu'au procs.

Paul Grewal, le magistrat-juge charg de cette mdiation a enjoint les deux dlgations, menes par Larry Page et Larry Ellison, a une deuxime sance planifie demain matin le mercredi 21 septembre  la cour du district de San Jos en Californie.

Les deux entreprises avaient accd  la proposition de mdiation en dlguant leurs cadres suprieures, mais William Alsup, le juge charg de ce bras de fer qui dure depuis plus d'un an, a fini par contraindre les deux PDG  se prsenter.

Depuis plusieurs mois, Alsup fait pression sur les deux parties pour tenter d'arriver  un accord  l'amiable, ou rduire les allgations pour viter le procs-fleuve :  _Vous demandez tous les deux la lune, vous devez tre plus raisonnables_ , a-t-il rcemment grond les deux protagonistes.

Les porte-parole de Google et Oracle ne se sont pas exprims sur l'volution de l'affaire. La prsence  la deuxime sance des deux PDG, visiblement trs sceptique  ces efforts de conciliation, n'a pas t confirme.


*Source* : Wall Street Journal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces efforts de mdiation ?
 ::fleche::  Un accord va-t-il tre trouv selon vous ? Ou le procs vous semble-t-il invitable ?

----------


## Rocket06

Que Google laisse tomber le java, a sera dj a ^^

----------


## vohu57

pas "que" google..... il faudrai tourner la page.
Ce rachat par oracle n'tait pas un bon plan pour la prnit de java...
Ils ont voulu trouver un moyen de se faire un max de fric (c'est un peu une habitude chez oracle) sur quelque chose qui ne le permet pas, ils ont tout gagn...

Java peut crever maintenant !

----------


## Rocket06

> pas "que" google..... il faudrai tourner la page.
> Ce rachat par oracle n'tait pas un bon plan pour la prnit de java...
> [...]
> 
> Java peut crever maintenant !


Et voil une bonne nouvelle pour l'informatique, une ^^

----------


## vohu57

ben ouai, et si tout le monde dfendait un peu plus sa libert, on en serait pas l aujourd'hui...

----------


## Rocket06

> ben ouai, et si tout le monde dfendait un peu plus sa libert, on en serait pas l aujourd'hui...


On ne peut pas aller contre le destin. Celui du java tait malheureusement... de disparaitre ^^

----------


## transgohan

Mais qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire...
On va dire qu'on pourra vous excuser du fait de l'heure tardive.  ::roll::

----------


## fregolo52

> Que pensez-vous de ces efforts de mdiation ?


C'est une bonne chose !! Certains conflits avec Apple (ou Microsoft) n'ont pas t rsolus par ce biais ? (c'est une question pas une affirmation  :;): )



> Un accord va-t-il tre trouv selon vous ?


Entre ces 2 gants de l'informatique, j'ai un doute.  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> On ne peut pas aller contre le destin. Celui du java tait malheureusement... de disparaitre ^^


La disparition de Java n'est pas pour demain, il faut arrter de raconter n'importe quoi. Je ne souhaite  aucun langage de disparatre, l'important est que chaque dveloppeur puisse utiliser les langages et les outils avec lesquels il se sent le plus  l'aise.

----------


## GanYoshi

> La disparition de Java n'est pas pour demain, il faut arrter de raconter n'importe quoi. Je ne souhaite  aucun langage de disparatre, l'important est que chaque dveloppeur puisse utiliser les langages et les outils avec lesquels il se sent le plus  l'aise.


Voil, et avec l'norme base existante, quand bien mme aucun nouveau projet ne se lancerai en Java, les dveloppeurs Java juniors auraient largement de quoi trouver du boulot jusqu' leur retraite...

----------


## fregolo52

> Voil, et avec l'norme base existante, quand bien mme aucun nouveau projet ne se lancerai en Java, les dveloppeurs Java juniors auraient largement de quoi trouver du boulot jusqu' leur retraite...


S'il vous plait !!! Ne rpondez pas  ce genre d'idiotie !!!

----------


## Traroth2

> On ne peut pas aller contre le destin. Celui du java tait malheureusement... de disparaitre ^^


Ah bon, Java a disparu ? Non mais faut arrter la moquette, hein !  ::mouarf:: 

normment de projets stratgiques pour normment d'entreprises dans des domaines aussi varis que Voyages-Sncf.com,  Google+ ou Minecraft, reposent sur Java. Une trs grande part des innovations majeures du monde informatique ont lieu avec cette plateforme, en ce moment autour du cloud ou de NoSQL. Bref, Java est l, et pour longtemps ! Comme toute technologie, elle finira par tre obsolte, mais  ta place, je ne retiendrais pas ma respiration en attendant !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## vohu57

C'est marrant que les dev java nacceptent jamais la moindre critique sur l'environnement de leur langage prfr...

Quand on nous apprend que les appli android seront programmale en C++ ou PASCAL, ils hurlent au scandale et ne voient pas lintrt (pour les autres surtout), et des qu'on leur dit qu'on aime pas la stratgie du nouveau propritaire de leur langage, ils deviennent tout rouge, et critiquent  tout va...

Je suis dsol, mais si oracle continue  faire chier tout le monde avec ses conneries, je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde ne leur tournerait pas le dos un jour ou l'autre...

(et pour ceux qui ne sauraient lire, personne n'a dit que JAVA avait disparu  :;): , mais a pourrai bien tre sur la voix, si l'histoire continue  se drouler comme c'est le cas depuis quelques mois)

----------


## Kiiwi

> C'est une bonne chose !! Certains conflits avec Apple (ou Microsoft) n'ont pas t rsolus par ce biais ? (c'est une question pas une affirmation )


si a arrive ... comme dans le dernier gros procs-feuilleton Nokia vs Apple
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d82...uveau-plainte/



Mais pour ce procs l ... je doute qu'il puisse y avoir un accord  l'amiable.
Google qui rcupre des brevets autour de java  IBM ... c'est pas pour rien!
Il compte bien terminer ce procs, en vainqueur.
Quant  Oracle, vu l'ardeur qu'il y met, je ne pense pas qu'il envisage de retirer la plainte.

----------


## Uther

> C'est marrant que les dev java nacceptent jamais la moindre critique sur l'environnement de leur langage prfr...


Je sais pas d'o tu sort a, les dveloppeurs Java sont gnralement plutt pragmatiques et ouverts  la critique. C'est plutt toi qui trolles en dclarant la mort de java, alors que 99% des programmeurs Java n'ont absolument rien  faire de ces problmes politiques.

J'ai l'impression que tu confonds juste "dveloppeurs Java" et "Apple addicts".




> Quand on nous apprend que les appli android seront programmale en C++ ou PASCAL, ils hurlent au scandale et ne voient pas lintrt (pour les autres surtout), et des qu'on leur dit qu'on aime pas la stratgie du nouveau propritaire de leur langage, ils deviennent tout rouge, et critiquent  tout va...


Personnellement, je n'ai entendu personne se plaindre de l'ouverture d'android a d'autres langages, bien au contraire. 

Enfin on peut tre dveloppeur Java et ne pas aimer la politique d'Oracle (c'est mon cas). a ne fait pas de Java un langage mort ni mme sur le dclin.

----------


## Idelways

*Java : Oracle dtermin  obtenir une injonction contre Android*
*Aucun terrain d'entente trouv aprs deux sances de mdiation*

*Mise  jour du 23 septembre 2011 par Idelways*


Peu de progrs ont t obtenus au terme de la deuxime journe de mdiation entre les deux Larry de Google et Oracle dans l'affaire de violation prsume de brevets Java et l'utilisation d'un  _clone incompatible_  sur Android.

Un gouffre spare en effet les propositions des deux entreprises. Alors qu'Oracle estime au dbut des ngociations avoir droit  2.6 milliards de dollars (en baisse net en comparaison aux 6.1 milliards de dpart, voir ci-devant), Google n'value son d qu' 100 millions de dollars.

Le juge charg de l'affaire ne baisse pas autant les bras d'aprs un dpt de tribunal. Des discussions sont en cours pour planifier d'autres sances de ngociations et dterminer si la prsence des deux hommes forts y sera requise.

Il est cependant trs peu probable que ces autres sances hypothtiques dbouchent sur des progrs. Google espre repousser tout arrangement avec Oracle jusqu' ce que son rachat de Motorola Mobility soit compltement finalis, d'aprs l'analyse de Florian Mueller.
Une transaction qui mettra Google en position de force et lui permettra de repartir en reprsailles.

Le spcialiste en brevets logiciels fait remarquer que la somme revendique par Oracle concerne uniquement des dommages et intrts passs, pour la violation de brevets et droits d'auteurs, en plus d'une part des profits gnrs jusque-l par Google avec Android.
 aucun moment il n'est fait mention de ddommagement future sous forme de royalistes comme ceux que peroit Microsoft pour chaque appareil sous Android vendu par HTC.

Une hypothse confirme par un dpt d'Oracle o la socit affirme  _viser nergtiquement une injonction dans le but de rsoudre la problmatique de savoir si Google peut utiliser la proprit intellectuelle d'Oracle pour crer un clone incompatible de Java et compromettre ainsi les investissements d'Oracle et autres dans le coder une fois, excuter partout_ .

Toujours selon Mueller, Oracle peroit Android comme une fragmentation de Java qu'il convient d'touffer au lieu de chercher  percevoir des royalistes futures. Google aura, dans au cas o cette injonction tombe, le choix entre se lancer dans une nouvelle plateforme ou reconnatre Android comme LE java d'Oracle, et se soumettre ainsi aux frais de licence.


*Source* : Blog de Florian Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la progression de cette affaire ?
 ::fleche::  Oracle pourrait-il d'aprs vous obtenir une injonction contre Android ?
 ::fleche::  Quel avenir pour la plateforme dans ce cas ?

----------


## _skip

> Une hypothse confirme par un dpt d'Oracle o la socit affirme  viser nergtiquement une injonction dans le but de rsoudre la problmatique de savoir si Google peut utiliser la proprit intellectuelle d'Oracle pour crer un clone incompatible de Java et compromettre ainsi les investissements d'Oracle et autres dans le coder une fois, excuter partout .


Ca sonne bizarre... Android est la vritable chance pour java d'exister sur mobile. Sinon que reste-t-il? JavaMe? Cette merde crappy-since-day-one qu'aucun mobile n'implmente correctement? 
Si vraiment le problme tait l, il y aurait sans doute d'autres solutions que cela.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ca sonne bizarre... Android est la vritable chance pour java d'exister sur mobile. Sinon que reste-t-il? JavaMe? Cette merde crappy-since-day-one qu'aucun mobile n'implmente correctement? 
> Si vraiment le problme tait l, il y aurait sans doute d'autres solutions que cela.


Je vois les choses  l'inverse, Java a permit  Androd de connatre le succs sans que Google n'ait dbours le moindre euro. 

Si Android n'avait permit le dveloppement qu'en langage Go, il n'y aurait pas autant d'applications sur le market.

----------


## Aniki

> Je vois les choses  l'inverse, Java a permit  Androd de connatre le succs sans que Google n'ait dbours le moindre euro. 
> 
> Si Android n'avait permit le dveloppement qu'en langage Go, il n'y aurait pas autant d'applications sur le market.


Je crois qu'il reprochait plutt  Oracle de dire "Android va casser notre systme coder une fois, excuter partout.".
Ce qui est dbile puisqu'Android est une solution beaucoup plus dans l'esprit de Java que JavaMe...(qui ressemble plus  du coder une fois, excuter peut-tre sur certains tlphones si t'as de la chance).

Ou bien, dit plus simplement : Oracle, arrte de nous sortir des excuses en bois !

----------


## _skip

> Je vois les choses  l'inverse, Java a permit  Androd de connatre le succs sans que Google n'ait dbours le moindre euro. 
> 
> Si Android n'avait permit le dveloppement qu'en langage Go, il n'y aurait pas autant d'applications sur le market.


Effectivement comme dit Anikinisan, je voyais surtout un certain paradoxe dans le propos d'oracle comme quoi Android nuit  java. Ou du moins si c'est ce qu'ils pensent rellement, tenter de nuire  ce systme parat contre-productif pour le monde java.

Maintenant j'admets tout  fait que google, qui n'est pas idiot, s'est rendu compte que le succs d'iOs avait  voir avec les nombreuses applications et jeux disponibles sur celui-ci. Choisir java tait donc se mettre dans la poche une communaut de dveloppeurs trs large et trs active. Je ne nie pas qu'il serait en quelque sorte logique qu'Oracle ait sa part de gteau dans tout a, mais je pense aussi que "Android" ne nuit pas  java, bien au contraire.

Si android tel que nous le connaissons devait disparatre, java redeviendrait anecdotique dans le monde du mobile. Et ce n'est pas une nouvelle srie de bullshit specifications pour J2Me qui pourrait lui donner un second souffle actuellement.

----------


## Aldian

> aucun moment il n'est fait mention de ddommagement future sous forme de *royalistes* comme ceux que peroit Microsoft pour chaque appareil sous Android vendu par HTC.


C'est bien dommage, a, un bon petit cargo de royalistes avec une Sgolne en prime, a ferait passer bien des envies de procs  Oracle  ::mrgreen:: 


Plus srieusement, je ne crois pas une seule seconde  la fin d'Android et ce n'est pas non plus l'intret d'Oracle. Par contre ce qui est dans leur intrt, c'est de gagner de gros sous sur le dos de google qui en a un peu trop  ::):

----------


## cbleas

> Plus srieusement, je ne crois pas une seule seconde  la fin d'Android et ce n'est pas non plus l'intret d'Oracle. Par contre ce qui est dans leur intrt, c'est de gagner de gros sous sur le dos de google qui en a un peu trop


J'aimerais savoir que gagne Oracle  ce que Android utilise JAVA?
Cela ne permet qu' Google de grossir encore un peu plus et pour quoi  ce qu'aprs il se mette  concurrencer Oracle sur son coeur de mtier comme il l'a fait avec android et ce qu'il essai de faire avec le systeme d'exploitation pourquoi pas plus tard les bases de donnes.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je crois qu'il reprochait plutt  Oracle de dire "Android va casser notre systme coder une fois, excuter partout.".
> Ce qui est dbile puisqu'Android est une solution beaucoup plus dans l'esprit de Java que JavaMe...(qui ressemble plus  du coder une fois, excuter peut-tre sur certains tlphones si t'as de la chance).
> 
> Ou bien, dit plus simplement : Oracle, arrte de nous sortir des excuses en bois !


Tout  fait d'accord. Le vritable problme d'Oracle, dans le fond, c'est qu'Android est un bien meilleur Java que le Java pour mobile officiel, dans le sens "write once, execute anywhere". Et a, ils auront toujours du mal  le faire oublier !

Mais la ressemblance s'arrte l. Techniquement, il n'y a gure de point commun entre la JVM et Dalvik.

----------


## nicorama

> ce qu'il essai de faire avec le systeme d'exploitation pourquoi pas plus tard les bases de donnes ?


Il le fait depuis longtemps avec BigTable en NOSQL. NOSQL bouffe quand mme quelques part de march, puisqu'il alimente Google, Facebook, Twitter. C'est un peu le Linux de Microsoft.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'aimerais savoir que gagne Oracle  ce que Android utilise JAVA?
> Cela ne permet qu' Google de grossir encore un peu plus et pour quoi  ce qu'aprs il se mette  concurrencer Oracle sur son coeur de mtier comme il l'a fait avec android et ce qu'il essai de faire avec le systeme d'exploitation pourquoi pas plus tard les bases de donnes.


Google ne s'intresse aux systmes d'exploitation que dans la mesure o ils permettent de faire affluer plus de gens vers leurs services en ligne, d'o Google tire l'essentiel de ses revenus. La conception comme le mode de diffusion d'Android et de Chrome OS le montre clairement. Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi Google se mettrait  diter des logiciels commerciaux comme des bases de donnes.

----------

